# AEW Full Gear 2022 Discussion Thread



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Awesome. Hopefully MJF ends Mox's Reign of Error.









That smiley would be more accurate with blood on it.


----------



## 3venflow

We already know the main event unless of some surprise - Moxley vs. MJF.

This will be the second match to headline two AEW PPVs after it topped All Out 2020. The first being Mox vs. Omega (Full Gear 2019 and Revolution 2021).


----------



## Prosper

I really hope The Elite are back for this. This needs to be a banger of a PPV as ALL OUT definitely could have been better.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Prosper said:


> I really hope The Elite are back for this. This needs to be a banger of a PPV as ALL OUT definitely could have been better.


Would be a great time to do the Elite VS Death Triangle for the trios titles. 

Also a great show to finally give Takeshita that first big singles win since he is supposedly coming back.


----------



## Araragi

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Awesome. Hopefully MJF ends Mox's Reign of Error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That smiley would be more accurate with blood on it.


I always knew my art classes would pay off one day


----------



## Adapting

Might end up going to this event as well, we shall see.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Araragi said:


> I always knew my art classes would pay off one day


 I love it, Maggle!


----------



## baddass 6969

I live about 10 minutes away. GOOD LUCK GETTING TICKETS!!!!!!!!! THEIR EXPENSIVE AS HELL $500 FOR NOSEBLEEDS!


----------



## Scuba Steve

baddass 6969 said:


> I live about 10 minutes away. GOOD LUCK GETTING TICKETS!!!!!!!!! THEIR EXPENSIVE AS HELL $500 FOR NOSEBLEEDS!


Tickets are available for as low as 55$ on ticketmaster.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Scuba Steve said:


> Would be a great time to do the Elite VS Death Triangle for the trios titles.
> 
> Also a great show to finally give Takeshita that first big singles win since he is supposedly coming back.


A real big fan of the guy as I could see him being AEW's top international homegrown talen, but who would he be wrestling??


----------



## Scuba Steve

THA_WRESTER said:


> A real big fan of the guy as I could see him being AEW's top international homegrown talen, but who would he be wrestling??


Not sure. Maybe someone like Rush or Lance Archer?


----------



## rich110991

It’s way too far away 😭


----------



## Saintpat

Is the scrum on PPV or free streaming?


----------



## Prosper

Saintpat said:


> Is the scrum on PPV or free streaming?


Free on YT


----------



## rich110991

Looks like we might get Bryan vs Garcia?


----------



## Geeee

It would be pretty absurd if FTR doesn't get a shot at The Acclaimed on this PPV.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Geeee said:


> It would be pretty absurd if FTR doesn't get a shot at The Acclaimed on this PPV.


I am struggling to think of a heel team to put against The Acclaimed. Swerve is likely going to have a feud with Keith Lee. They could re-start the feud with The Assboys, but it seems a bit early. FTR would be the best option, even if they won't be a heel team.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Geeee said:


> It would be pretty absurd if FTR doesn't get a shot at The Acclaimed on this PPV.


Would not be surprised if the tag title match at Full Gear is another triple threat : Acclaimed VS Gunns VS FTR.


----------



## TD Stinger

Prized Fighter said:


> I am struggling to think of a heel team to put against The Acclaimed. Swerve is likely going to have a feud with Keith Lee. They could re-start the feud with The Assboys, but it seems a bit early. FTR would be the best option, even if they won't be a heel team.


At this point I assume they're going to do SIOG vs. Acclaimed again considering Lee & Swerve haven't broken up yet and Swerve is still interacting with them.

FTR at this point probably do something with WarJoe against the group of heels they've kind of been feuding with.


----------



## Scuba Steve

TD Stinger said:


> At this point I assume they're going to do SIOG vs. Acclaimed again considering Lee & Swerve haven't broken up yet and Swerve is still interacting with them.
> 
> FTR at this point probably do something with WarJoe against the group of heels they've kind of been feuding with.


The Gunns were talking about getting a title shot and leapfrogging FTR. Then they showed up in the crowd dressed as FTR. Tonight before the show from the meet and greet :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582496945930915840

Would make more sense for a 3way with the Gunns and FTR. 

Swerve and Lee should probably be used to put over another tag team and allow their implosion to happen in the post match.


----------



## Prosper

Now that the main event is official, here are the rest of my predictions:

Moxley vs MJF AEW World Title
FTR vs Acclaimed - Tag Titles
Death Triangle vs The Elite - Trios Titles (hopefully)
Britt Baker vs Saraya
Toni Storm vs Thunder Rosa AEW Women's Title 
Wardlow vs Samoa Joe TNT Title 
Jungle Boy vs Christian Cage (if he's ready in time)


----------



## Geeee

It's nice to have a firm main event for Full Gear. Main Event for All Out was announced like the week before LOL


----------



## Prized Fighter

Prosper said:


> Now that the main event is official, here are the rest of my predictions:
> 
> Moxley vs MJF AEW World Title
> FTR vs Acclaimed - Tag Titles
> Death Triangle vs The Elite - Trios Titles (hopefully)
> Britt Baker vs Saraya
> Toni Storm vs Thunder Rosa AEW Women's Title
> Wardlow vs Samoa Joe TNT Title
> Jungle Boy vs Christian Cage (if he's ready in time)


This is similar to my card as well, but I am starting think we get Storm vs Rosa vs Hayter. Also, I think Wardlow vs Joe will be for both belts.


----------



## 3venflow

Mox ended MJF's undefeated streak at All Out 2020, now I expect MJF to end Mox's title reign at Full Gear 2022. Although I wouldn't say it's a dead cert, there is room for doubt in the outcome. If they want to do a 'bidding war of '24' angle and quietly have MJF extended, the money could be in him having the belt then and threatening to walk with it.


----------



## rich110991

Prosper said:


> Now that the main event is official, here are the rest of my predictions:
> 
> Moxley vs MJF AEW World Title
> FTR vs Acclaimed - Tag Titles
> Death Triangle vs The Elite - Trios Titles (hopefully)
> Britt Baker vs Saraya
> Toni Storm vs Thunder Rosa AEW Women's Title
> Wardlow vs Samoa Joe TNT Title
> Jungle Boy vs Christian Cage (if he's ready in time)


This would be a great card.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Prized Fighter said:


> This is similar to my card as well, but I am starting think we get Storm vs Rosa vs Hayter. Also, I think Wardlow vs Joe will be for both belts.


I think the Women's World Title will be Storm VS Hayter in a singles match. Rosa returns in the post match to confront Storm and the title unification match will happen at Winter is Coming. 

Last night Britt claimed that one of her or Jamie would be champ by the end of 2022. I think the opposite is being set up where they end the year empty handed with Saraya getting into Jamie's head about Britt bringing her down and holding her back. It's the set up to lead to the turn and the eventual Britt vs Jamie match which IMO happens at Revolution while Saraya will challenge for the Women's title for the first time at the same show. 

Guessing Rosa will be bumped into the TBS title picture after she puts Toni over. 

Jade will defend against Nyla at Full Gear. Don't think we get that match before then and there aren't any better options for Jade at the PPV.


----------



## deadcool

I think its going to an interesting PPV.

MJF is winning the title for sure, but I don't think it will be clean. Regal will betray Moxley, and will help MJF win the title. It will be shocking and will be very well executed.


----------



## 3venflow

If FTR beat Swerve in Our Glory, the FTR vs. Acclaimed match is going to divide people on who should win. On one side you have the purists who acknowledge FTR as the tag team of the year and who have been having great matches across the world. They already hold three titles and a fourth would cap off their best year in wrestling.

On the other, the hot new(ish) home-made team,. The Acclaimed, who are one of the most over acts in wrestling. They are not the ring generals that FTR are (though Bowens is REALLY good now) but have gained a huge following that forced AEW into giving them the tag belts probably earlier than they had planned.

Maybe the Gunns will cost FTR, creating a rubber SIOG vs. Acclaimed match that the Acclaimed win, then Swerve turns against Lee or something.


----------



## Scuba Steve

3venflow said:


> If FTR beat Swerve in Our Glory, the FTR vs. Acclaimed match is going to divide people on who should win. On one side you have the purists who acknowledge FTR as the tag team of the year and who have been having great matches across the world. They already hold three titles and a fourth would cap off their best year in wrestling.
> 
> On the other, the hot new(ish) home-made team,. The Acclaimed, who are one of the most over acts in wrestling. They are not the ring generals that FTR are (though Bowens is REALLY good now) but have gained a huge following that forced AEW into giving them the tag belts probably earlier than they had planned.
> 
> Maybe the Gunns will cost FTR, creating a rubber SIOG vs. Acclaimed match that the Acclaimed win, then Swerve turns against Lee or something.


Adding the Gunns and making it a three way alleviates some of these issues. FTR could lose without being pinned so as to protect the top guys for right now and keep the straps on The Acclaimed a little while longer.


----------



## Prosper

I've always loved the Full Gear graphics.


----------



## Aedubya

Rush v 10 in a "hair v mask" match , Vance finally loses the mask


----------



## rich110991

Even though I want The Elite back ASAP, they should hold off until the PPV.

Keep airing vignettes about them being erased, and then have the last one basically say you can’t erase The Elite from All Elite Wrestling and we will be at Full Gear to take back what’s ours. Then announce Elite vs Death Triangle.


----------



## Aedubya

Danielson v Yuta - Cesaro referee (don't think they've done that gimmick yet)


----------



## Scuba Steve

rich110991 said:


> Even though I want The Elite back ASAP, they should hold off until the PPV.
> 
> Keep airing vignettes about them being erased, and then have the last one basically say you can’t erase The Elite from All Elite Wrestling and we will be at Full Gear to take back what’s ours. Then announce Elite vs Death Triangle.


I like the idea here of saving the return pop for the PPV itself and it makes sense for them to get a shot upon return.


----------



## rich110991

Scuba Steve said:


> I like the idea here of saving the return pop for the PPV itself and it makes sense for them to get a shot upon return.


For the pop and the PPV buys.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I'm thinking the Elite return and cost MJF the championship, or are the first people to confront MJF and they'll be the heels against him upon their return. 

I feel the loser fans who spend too much time believeing rumors will be split against the Elite upon return; hating them for being a reson Punk is gone, or loving them for being a reason Punk is gone. MJF is the super hot face and will need a strong enough heel. Those that hate the elite will keep hating them; those that love the Elite will have a reason to dislike them. Something about the Elite putting MJF back in his place as a scrub, that the Elite built this company and he has no right to be a champ, yada yada...


----------



## 3venflow

Unless TK gives it away on Dynamite like he is Joe vs. Cage this week, it looks like Wardlow vs. Hobbs could be at Full Gear too.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Mox vs MJF
Storm vs Hayter
Saraya vs Baker
Wardlow vs Hobbs
Elite vs Death Triangle
Acclaimed vs SIOG

The above matches IMO seem like current locks to happen at Full Gear. 

Would be cool if Jericho defended the ROH Title against Jay Briscoe here as it is a PPV and not on TBS/TNT. But it could prove a bit difficult to build and sell, as not sure if Warner would allow the Briscoes any TV time so it could be relegated to social media.


----------



## rich110991

Looks like we might get 3 women’s matches?


----------



## Geeee

rich110991 said:


> Looks like we might get 3 women’s matches?


unless they combine the Britt/Saraya/Hayter/Storm stuff into a schmozz


----------



## rich110991

Geeee said:


> unless they combine the Britt/Saraya/Hayter/Storm stuff into a schmozz


Good shout!


----------



## Scuba Steve

I think this what the card is looking like now :

Mox vs MJF
Storm vs Hayter
Saraya vs Baker
Wardlow vs Hobbs
Elite vs Death Triangle
Acclaimed vs SIOG
FTR vs Gunns
Jade VS Nyla
Sting/Darby VS Jarrett/Lethal
Luchasauras vs Jungle Boy

And it seems telegraphed that Ethan Page is in the World Title tournament finals match and I am guessing he will face Ricky Starks.


----------



## zkorejo

Scuba Steve said:


> I think this what the card is looking like now :
> 
> Mox vs MJF
> Storm vs Hayter
> Saraya vs Baker
> Wardlow vs Hobbs
> Elite vs Death Triangle
> Acclaimed vs SIOG
> FTR vs Gunns
> Jade VS Nyla
> Sting/Darby VS Jarrett/Lethal
> Luchasauras vs Jungle Boy
> 
> And it seems telegraphed that Ethan Page is in the World Title tournament finals match and I am guessing he will face Ricky Starks.


Not a bad card at all. Elite's return could give it more buzz going in.

I'm ready for MJF to win the world title. If these two things happen, it could end up being a pretty damn good ppv.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Not that anything matters with this company and its booking, and even though the story line build up is dismal, at least they had a 1 minute promo attempting to make us care about Toni vs Jamie. I'm interested in seeing the womens title match for Full Gear. The match should be good, the two best women in AEW by a long shot. Hopefully they do away with the 'interim' stuff and have Jamie beat Toni for the belt. Toni can get herself fired and head back to WWE afterwards. Hopefully HHH picks up Hayter when her contract expires too.


----------



## anolderfan

This looks about right, but you need to get Jericho on the show. Maybe defending against a surprise opponent (a returning Adam Cole or Kyle O'Riley) to get some more buzz? Danielson probably needs to get on the show too? Ooof, that's a big card.



Scuba Steve said:


> I think this what the card is looking like now :
> 
> Mox vs MJF
> Storm vs Hayter
> Saraya vs Baker
> Wardlow vs Hobbs
> Elite vs Death Triangle
> Acclaimed vs SIOG
> FTR vs Gunns
> Jade VS Nyla
> Sting/Darby VS Jarrett/Lethal
> Luchasauras vs Jungle Boy
> 
> And it seems telegraphed that Ethan Page is in the World Title tournament finals match and I am guessing he will face Ricky Starks.


----------



## Scuba Steve

anolderfan said:


> This looks about right, but you need to get Jericho on the show. Maybe defending against a surprise opponent (a returning Adam Cole or Kyle O'Riley) to get some more buzz? Danielson probably needs to get on the show too? Ooof, that's a big card.


Only listed matches that seem like locks to date... still a few matches to be likely added with the likes of Jericho, Bryan, Claudio, Yuta, OC defending the AAC title and maybe even Joe to find a spot on the card.


----------



## anolderfan

I'm going to the show... guess I should get ready to be there for about 10 hours!



Scuba Steve said:


> Only listed matches that seem like locks to date... still a few matches to be likely added with the likes of Jericho, Bryan, Claudio, Yuta, OC defending the AAC title and maybe even Joe to find a spot on the card.


----------



## Scuba Steve

anolderfan said:


> I'm going to the show... guess I should get ready to be there for about 10 hours!


LOL yeah it's going to be another 4 hour plus show.


----------



## Aedubya

Jericho v McGuiness


----------



## JasmineAEW

My predicted card:

AEW World Title: Jon Moxley (C) vs MJF
AEW Tag Titles: Acclaimed (C) vs Swerve in Our Glory
AEW Women’s World Title: Toni Storm (C) vs Jamie Hayter
AEW Trios Title: Death Triangle (C) vs Kenny Omega/Young Bucks
TNT Title: Wardlow (C) vs Powerhouse Hobbs
ROH World Title: Chris Jericho (C) vs Claudio Castagnoli
Bryan Danielson vs Wheeler Yuta
Saraya vs Dr. Britt Baker
Sting/Darby Allin vs Jeff Jarrett/Jay Lethal
Contender’s Final: Ricky Starks vs Ethan Page


Buy-In:

TBS Title Match: Jade Cargill (C) vs Nyla Rose
FTR vs The Gunns
Sammy Guevara/Tay Conti vs Eddie Kingston/Ruby Soho

Ideally, I would add a Casino Royale battle royal for the women, to include a couple of Stardom wrestlers and Maki Ito.


----------



## Aedubya

"Casino Royale battle royal for the women"
Yeah I think one is overdue, was the last one ALL OUT last year when Ruby Soho debuted?


----------



## TD Stinger

So we're looking at:

1. Mox vs. MJF (World Title)
2. Wardlow vs. Hobbs (TNT Title)
3. Acclaimed vs. SIOG (Tag Titles)
4. The Elite (presumably) vs. Death Triangle (Trios Titles)
5. OC vs. ??? (All Atlantic Title)
6. Bryan vs. Claudio vs. Sammy vs. Jericho (ROH Title)
7. FTR vs. Ass Boys (ROH Tag Titles)
8. Toni vs. Jamie (Women's Title)
9. Jade vs. Nyla (TBS Title)
10. Saraya vs. Britt
11. Sting & Darby vs. Jarrett & Lethal
12. Stark vs. Page (Eliminator Finals)
13. Jungle Boy vs. Luchasaurus (Some kind gimmick match)

And probably a couple of other matches knowing AEW. Overall a strong looking card for the most part if most of this happens. The thing with AEW PPVs as of late, or at least the last couple, they end up being good shows but they also go on for so long that it actively hurts some of the matches on the show. And at Full Gear I expect the same thing to happen.


----------



## MaseMan

Looks like a great card, but also way too long. I'm guessing that ends up being about five hours of wrestling (one hour of Buy-In, then four hours on the PPV itself). Way too long. This is a situation where doing a special Rampage that weekend would be a good move. Call it "Rampage: Full Gear" or something, and move some of those matches to that program.


----------



## Prosper

Card looks sweet. Gonna be another long night boys.


----------



## TripleG

I have an idea. 

Can we save Britt Vs. Saraya for a later PPV? 

Just put Saraya in Toni's corner and Britt's in Hayter's for the title match and let their story continue through that match. People will say it takes away from Toni and Hayter, but lets be honest, nobody really cares about that match and having Britt and Saraya involved in it will only elevate it. 

Britt Vs. Saraya is the biggest women's match they can do, so I say save it and cultivate the story a little bit before just rushing it to the next PPV.


----------



## rich110991

TripleG said:


> I have an idea.
> 
> Can we save Britt Vs. Saraya for a later PPV?
> 
> Just put Saraya in Toni's corner and Britt's in Hayter's for the title match and let their story continue through that match. People will say it takes away from Toni and Hayter, but lets be honest, nobody really cares about that match and having Britt and Saraya involved in it will only elevate it.
> 
> Britt Vs. Saraya is the biggest women's match they can do, so I say save it and cultivate the story a little bit before just rushing it to the next PPV.


Nah, Saraya needs to wrestle like yesterday.


----------



## Prosper

TripleG said:


> I have an idea.
> 
> Can we save Britt Vs. Saraya for a later PPV?
> 
> Just put Saraya in Toni's corner and Britt's in Hayter's for the title match and let their story continue through that match. People will say it takes away from Toni and Hayter, but lets be honest, nobody really cares about that match and having Britt and Saraya involved in it will only elevate it.
> 
> Britt Vs. Saraya is the biggest women's match they can do, so I say save it and cultivate the story a little bit before just rushing it to the next PPV.


I think doing it now is the right move. At a later date Saraya won't be any hotter than she is now, so strike while the iron is still hot on the "Can she wrestle or can she not?" thing. Would be nice if the story was better though outside of the catty "Bitch I don't like you!" story that every women's feud seems to have.


----------



## DRose1994

So the Bucks/Omega coming back to challenge for the trios titles. They were already the inaugural champions — surely they won’t be going over again, right ?

I mean, for all the crap people gave Cody — these guys have booked themselves or influenced it so that they would go over and win these titles to the nth degree in a way that he didn’t; but he was castigated for it, whereas it’s fine when they do it? I mean, Omega was a tag champ and the world champ, and a trios champ. The Bucks were multiple time tag champs and then trios champs.

it’s ludicrous that these are the EVP’s that are putting themselves in these positions, and it’s hypocritical of the fan base to ignore it when they do it but call out a Cody Rhodes or a CM Punk.

anyway, back on topic — the PPV looks like it’s shaping up okay. Not blown away by the card but have hopes it could deliver. The last PPV was fairly weak IIRC.


----------



## Scuba Steve

DRose1994 said:


> So the Bucks/Omega coming back to challenge for the trios titles. They were already the inaugural champions — surely they won’t be going over again, right ?
> 
> I mean, for all the crap people gave Cody — these guys have booked themselves or influenced it so that they would go over and win these titles to the nth degree in a way that he didn’t; but he was castigated for it, whereas it’s fine when they do it? I mean, Omega was a tag champ and the world champ, and a trios champ. The Bucks were multiple time tag champs and then trios champs.
> 
> it’s ludicrous that these are the EVP’s that are putting themselves in these positions, and it’s hypocritical of the fan base to ignore it when they do it but call out a Cody Rhodes or a CM Punk.
> 
> anyway, back on topic — the PPV looks like it’s shaping up okay. Not blown away by the card but have hopes it could deliver. The last PPV was fairly weak IIRC.


Considering Pac has been heeling it up and the Lucha Bros aren't down with his antics...it wouldn't be a shock for them to win. 

We also don't know if The Elite are coming back as heels or faces which could play a factor into the finish. 

And then there is also the Adam Cole question and if and where he fits into any or all of this.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Wasn’t gonna get this if the Elite wasn’t part of it

now i am - looks like a good card


----------



## Scuba Steve

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Wasn’t gonna get this if the Elite wasn’t part of it
> 
> now i am - looks like a good card


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Scuba Steve said:


>


ok… mmmmaybe i was still gonna get it

BUT I WASN’T GONNA BE HAPPY ABOUT IT!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*ROH World Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Sammy Guevara 

So if Danielson were to lose, he'd be 0-4-1 in World title matches since his debut. Not a good look. Waiting for someone to tell me that is booking him well.

I'd love to see him win it but I could easily see him and Claudio cost each other the match and lead to Danielson destroying the very thing he created, the BCC, by kicking all their heads in. He'd still be winless in word title matches though, all credit to "Booker of the Year, naturally.


----------



## DammitChrist

Tony Khan is a great booker.

Bryan Danielson is booked very well. He can wait his turn for a while longer.

Chris Jericho should win at Full Gear to continue his great run this year, especially as the Ocho atm.

Full Gear will inevitably be another great AEW ppv, especially since the Elite are coming back


----------



## 3venflow

Luchasaurus vs. Jungle Boy in a cage is official after last night. That takes the show up to nine matches and I'd expect Elite vs. Death Triangle and some combo of Wardlow/Joe/Hobbs to also be added. That'd make it 11 matches, the same as All Out (personally think nine is the sweet spot).

Also, based on what happened on Rampage last night I could see HOOK vs. Lee Moriarty (FTW Title) and Orange Cassidy vs. QT Marshall (All-Atlantic Title) potentially happening on the buy-in. Maybe FTR vs. the Gunns too, but they should really save that for one of the shows after or ROH Final Battle.

As an aside, KENTA, El Phantasmo and Jay White are in the US next weekend, maybe some Bullet Club on the buy-in?


----------



## DUD

I think this is the best build in terms of storytelling throughout the whole card they've done since All Out 2021


----------



## Mr316

Card looks weak as fuck.


----------



## 3venflow

Here's how I'd do the match order to try and pace/format this card with some breathers.

1. *Steel Cage Match*: Jungle Boy vs. Luchasaurus
2. *TBS Title*: Jade Cargill (c) vs. Nyla Rose
3. *AEW World Title Eliminator Tournament Final*: Ricky Starks vs. Ethan Page
4. *TNT Title*: Wardlow (c) vs. Samoa Joe vs. Powerhouse Hobbs
5. *ROH World Title*: Chris Jericho (c) vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Sammy Guevara
6. *AEW Interim World Women's Title*: Toni Storm (c) vs. Jamie Hayter
7. *AEW World Tag Team Title*: The Acclaimed (c) vs. Swerve In Our Glory
8. Britt Baker vs. Saraya
9. *AEW World Trios Title*: Death Triangle (c) vs. The Elite
10. Darby Allin & Sting vs. Jay Lethal & Jeff Jarrett
11. *AEW World Title*: Jon Moxley (c) vs. MJF

I really wish AEW would cut a couple of matches from these shows. Their highest rated PPVs have been Double or Nothing 2019 (7 matches), Full Gear 2020 (8 matches), All Out 2021 (9 matches), Full Gear 2021 (9 matches), Revolution 2022 (9 matches) and Forbidden Door 2022 (9 matches). 11-12 match cards nearly always come with some complaints of fatigue or a lag in the middle.

Jade vs. Nyla, the eliminator tournament final and the TNT Title (which isn't official yet but you'd expect it) could easily be done on the post-PPV show when big names are healing up and starting new arcs. You aren't losing any buys by sacrificing those matches. On the other hand, I think matches like Darby/Sting vs. Jay/JJ serve a purpose of bridging bigger title matches on PPVs.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Really think they should have saved Danielson vs Jericho for Final Battle. They can run it back, but the AEW roster is more than big enough to give Jericho some filler opponents.


----------



## rich110991

Can we talk about how awesome MJF vs Mox is going to be in MJF’s hometown??!

And on top of that…

The Elite’s return in a banger against Death Triangle.

Jericho/Bryan/Claudio/Sammy will be another banger.

Acclaimed/SIOG III - Previous two matches have been awesome.

Hopefully Wardlow/Joe/Hobbs will be added.

Saraya’s in ring return against Britt.

Can’t wait.


----------



## Scuba Steve

3venflow said:


> As an aside, KENTA, El Phantasmo and Jay White are in the US next weekend, maybe some Bullet Club on the buy-in?


They aren't booked during the week after FG either. Could easily work a match on Dynamite or Rampage. Maybe in trios as a one off team of Kenta, Phantasmo and Juice?


----------



## RiverFenix

Regal should turn on Moxley to side with MJF, only to have MJF attack Regal after the help winning the title.


----------



## TD Stinger

RiverFenix said:


> Regal should turn on Moxley to side with MJF, only to have MJF attack Regal after the help winning the title.


I mean, what you do with Regal then though? In that scenario he would turn on the group he's represented since coming to AEW but then immediately get taken out by the guy he turned on them for. He's basically dead in the water as a character at that point.


----------



## rich110991

I can’t decide what I want to happen. Can’t decide if I want Regal with MJF, or even if I want MJF to be face or heel, I just don’t know!


----------



## hybrid92_

9 matches is already enough. expect the booker of the year to fill the card up with more jobber matches making it a 5 hour snoozefest.


----------



## DammitChrist

hybrid92_ said:


> 9 matches is already enough. expect the booker of the year to fill the card up with more jobber matches making it a 5 hour snoozefest.


Tony Khan *is* the booker of the year, and they've had great ppvs with 10+ matches on those cards.

I'd say that they should go for the 5+ hours this Saturday


----------



## Scuba Steve

Any guesses as to what opens the PPV? 

Luchasauras & JB in the Steel Cage? 

Elite VS Death Triangle? 

SitG VS Acclaimed? 

ROH World Title 4 way? 

Other?


----------



## Geeee

Scuba Steve said:


> Any guesses as to what opens the PPV?
> 
> Luchasauras & JB in the Steel Cage?
> 
> Elite VS Death Triangle?
> 
> SitG VS Acclaimed?
> 
> ROH World Title 4 way?
> 
> Other?


I think for logistical reasons, it makes sense to open with the cage match.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Does AEW use “Escape the cage” as a stipulation in their cage matches?


----------



## theshape31

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Does AEW use “Escape the cage” as a stipulation in their cage matches?


AEW cage matches end via pin or submission, which is very much my preference.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

I was going to vote Toni/Jamie but Saraya/Britt is more interesting with Paiges return to the ring. I'm only going to watch these 2 matches most likely but I must admit, this ppv card isn't a dumpster fire like usual. Outside of Nyla/Jadeberg most everything else is passable.


----------



## TripleG

If you are going to do cage matches, it should either be "Escape the Cage" or "Pinfall or Submission" but not both. Having both creates too many scenarios where they go for a big high spot when they should escape or try to escape when they have an easier pin. Its good that AEW has stuck to the Pinfall or Submission route.


----------



## BMark66

This will be my first PPV I have attended and I'm really excited. Really hoping they add Wardlow vs Hobbs. Also wanted to see Omega wrestle but who knows.


----------



## Scuba Steve

BMark66 said:


> This will be my first PPV I have attended and I'm really excited. Really hoping they add Wardlow vs Hobbs. Also wanted to see Omega wrestle but who knows.


I'd be willing to bet Wardlow will wrestle on the PPV. What I don't know is if he will face Hobbs in singles or if it will be a 3way dance? 

Amd you will get Omega... the teaser vids make it seem pretty clear they will be facing Death Triangle for the trios titles.


----------



## TripleG

Thoughts and predictions

Jon Moxley vs. MJF: AEW World Title - MJF better win. That is all. The match can be a negative 4 star stinker, and I'll still be okay with it as long as MJF walks out with that belt.
Death Triangle vs. The Elite: AEW Trios Titles - The pop for the Elite will be huge and lead to an exciting match...one would hope anyway. Elite gets their belts back. 
Toni Storm vs. Jamie Hayter: AEW Interim Women's Title - Don't care to be honest. Storm wins. 
AEW World Championship Eliminator Tournament Final - I want it to be Starks, but given how they've used him, I have my doubts. It'll probably be Ethan Page. 
Chris Jericho vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Sammy Guevara: ROH Title - Don't care about the ROH Title at all, but I'm sure these four will go out there and put on a wild match. I'll pick Jericho to retain. 
The Acclaimed vs. Swerve In Our Glory: AEW Tag Team Titles - SIOG are going to split soon and I see no reason to take the belts off of The Acclaimed right now, so they take it. 
Jade Cargill vs. Nyla Rose: TBS Title - Hey, at least it has build up. If they keep it short and just have the two brutes knock the crap out of each other, they might get out of this one unscathed. Jade retains. 
Wardlow vs. Powerhouse Hobbs vs. Samoa Joe: TNT Title - Not made official yet, but seems very likely. Let the three just knock the crap out of each other. Wardlow retains. 
Britt Baker vs. Saraya = Biggest women's match they could do. Obviously, Saraya wins in her first match in 5 years.
Darby Allin & Sting vs. Jay Lethal & Jeff Jarrett - Should be fun. Sting's legends matches have been a nice staple of the PPVs. Darby and Sting win again methinks. 
Jungle Boy vs. Luchasaurus: Steel Cage Match - A chance to shine for both men, so lets see how they do. I'll pick Jungle Boy to get the win with some death-defying move.


----------



## Fart Houndation

DammitChrist said:


> Tony Khan *is* the booker of the year, and they've had great ppvs with 10+ matches on those cards.
> 
> I'd say that they should go for the 5+ hours this Saturday


😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## 3venflow

Joe has a segment tomorrow on Dynamite so they will set something up for him and Wardlow I assume. Option 1 being straight-up Joe vs. Wardlow (title vs. title?) and option 2 being the three-way match with Hobbs added.

They've announced a Full Gear countdown show on TNT for Friday and there'll be a Zero Hour before the PPV again, so expect at least four matches. All Out's Zero Hour had three title matches on it and Kingston vs. Ishii.

I'm wondering if Akiyama/Takeshita vs. Eddie/Ortiz could lead to Eddie vs. Akiyama on the Full Gear pre-show. It'd mean everything to the Mad King.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591322172915871744


----------



## Prosper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592908892354199553


----------



## Mr316

BMark66 said:


> This will be my first PPV I have attended and I'm really excited. Really hoping they add Wardlow vs Hobbs. Also wanted to see Omega wrestle but who knows.


Unfortunate that you’re getting the weakest AEW PPV card in years. Hope you stilll have a great time despite the weak card my brother!


----------



## Leviticus

I can honestly say that I don't look forward to sarayas match at all. The clearance she got is obviously sketchy and likely not from a legitimate doctor. I'm probably going to not watch that match because I don't want to watch her get paralyzed.


----------



## Leviticus

Who else is looking forward to William regal turning on the BCC to become the manager of greatest heal of all time, MJF?


----------



## Chelsea

Added Death Triangle vs. The Elite. You can change your votes if you want


----------



## DammitChrist

Death Triangle vs The Elite will steal the fucking show this Saturday! 

Chris Jericho vs Bryan Danielson vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Sammy Guevara is the other biggest contender to being the MOTN of Full Gear too.

Anyway, us wrestling fans are BLESSED because the Elite are THANKFULLY BACK!!!


----------



## theshape31

I’m excited for Storm/Hayter, Acclaimed/SIOG, and Kanesaurus/Jungle Boy. And contrary to popular belief, I think that Jade/Nyla has a chance to stand out with some fun ‘feats of strength’ spots. A very rare dynamic for the women’s division that is a welcomed change of pace. 

Very cautiously optimistic regarding the rest of the show. I don’t know, I’m having trouble getting enthused in general for the product. I’m holding on by a thread watching the weeklies, and I’m just hoping that something happens sooner than later to turn things around.


----------



## Leviticus

theshape31 said:


> I’m excited for Storm/Hayter, Acclaimed/SIOG, and Kanesaurus/Jungle Boy. And contrary to popular belief, I think that Jade/Nyla has a chance to stand out with some fun ‘feats of strength’ spots. A very rare dynamic for the women’s division that is a welcomed change of pace.
> 
> Very cautiously optimistic regarding the rest of the show. I don’t know, I’m having trouble getting enthused in general for the product. I’m holding on by a thread watching the weeklies, and I’m just hoping that something happens sooner than later to turn things around.


Would be much better if they hadn't forced Nyla to bump like a pinball for 90 lb schoolgirls for 3 years. They basically killed any mystigue she had. They should have kept her undefeated and gave her lots of dominant wins, and only had her have competitive matches with top competitors, instead they basically made her job for 3 years.


----------



## IronMan8

I'm about 80% less hyped for this PPV than I was just 3 hours go. 

Hopefully it's like Forbidden Door and turns into an excellent PPV despite the build.


----------



## Geeee

Leviticus said:


> I can honestly say that I don't look forward to sarayas match at all. The clearance she got is obviously sketchy and likely not from a legitimate doctor. I'm probably going to not watch that match because I don't want to watch her get paralyzed.


In her most recent interview with Renee Paquette, she said the name of the Doctor who cleared her. Maybe you can vet this guy to make sure he's on the level


----------



## One Shed

Geeee said:


> In her most recent interview with Renee Paquette, she said the name of the Doctor who cleared her. Maybe you can vet this guy to make sure he's on the level


Was it Dr. Brad Maddox?


----------



## Geeee

One Shed said:


> Was it Dr. Brad Maddox?


he double checked to make sure her ass was fine


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

AEW Full Gear is the first AEW ppv in 3 years that has a really solid card (minus Bucks/Omega coming back ).

On the go home Dynamite they did a great job with Britt and Paiges promos, Hayter/Toni had a good encounter. MJF wrapping up the show was decent. Not much to complain about this week.


----------



## CovidFan

PPV ends with Punk confronting MJF.

edit: while it could still happen I forgot that Punk's legit injured so maybe the ppv after this one Punk goes at him but at some point Punk will come after MJF.


----------



## 3venflow

Buyrate predictions?

Full Gear 2019: 75,000
Full Gear 2020: 75,000
Full Gear 2021: 155,000

Full Gear is traditionally AEW's lowest-bought annual PPV, but 2021 had one of AEW's best arcs concluding with Omega vs. Hangman on top.

I don't foresee this matching 2021. Will be interesting to see if it outdraws Forbidden Door (estimated 127,000 buys). I could see it going lower, like around 110,000~120,000. I definitely don't see them reverting to 2019~2020 numbers even with the general lack of excitement right now.

The last PPV with Mox vs. MJF on top was All Out 2020 with 90,000 buys.


----------



## Mr316

80,000. If they’re lucky.


----------



## DammitChrist

This'll be another MOTY-level candidate right here:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593294666354814976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593295345131216896


----------



## 3venflow

Winner of Starks/Archer vs. Brian Cage is the first match confirmed for Full Gear Zero Hour.


----------



## 3venflow

The eliminator tournament final is now confirmed as being OFF Full Gear and moved to the Dynamite after. So my guess is it'll be Ethan Page vs. Ricky Starks on Dynamite. I'm ok with this, it's one of the matches (+ Jade vs. Nyla) I felt they could've put on Dynamite to streamline the show. TK also said the PPV will finish at a 'reasonable time'.


----------



## Tell it like it is

I'm glad The Elite are returning but i want Death Triangle to retain. That's because the trios is beneath Omega and i just want him as a singles competitor. So hopefully Cole interferes and cost them the win.


----------



## Joe Gill

Dino vs Jungle Boy cage match should main event Dynamite next week. And start dynamite with Tournament final.
Move Rose vs Jade to either preshow or Dynamite as well. 
Its too bad TK is scared of half his talent...probably too afraid to tell Jade she isnt on the ppv so he forces fans to fork over 50$ to sit through matches they dont want to see. Its actually pathetic.


----------



## RiverFenix

So given Starks legit wasn't cleared to wrestle, why not just replace him in the tournament? Doesn't the fact that they moved around whole tournament for him give away he's winning it?


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> The eliminator tournament final is now confirmed as being OFF Full Gear and moved to the Dynamite after. So my guess is it'll be Ethan Page vs. Ricky Starks on Dynamite. I'm ok with this, it's one of the matches (+ Jade vs. Nyla) I felt they could've put on Dynamite to streamline the show. TK also said the PPV will finish at a 'reasonable time'.


Under 4 hours would be nice. I think like 3h45m is the sweet spot for a PPV


----------



## Mr316

RiverFenix said:


> So given Starks legit wasn't cleared to wrestle, why not just replace him in the tournament? Doesn't the fact that they moved around whole tournament for him give away he's winning it?


Tony really sucks at adapting when something goes wrong.


----------



## CovidFan

Joe Gill said:


> Its too bad TK is scared of half his talent...probably too afraid to tell Jade she isnt on the ppv so he forces fans to fork over 50$ to sit through matches they dont want to see. Its actually pathetic.


First part sounds dumb as fuck and the second part will likely not even end up happening because those two will probably (hopefully) be on the buy in pre show.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Guessing Adam Cole is returning either Saturday night at FG or on the subsequent fallout Dynamite episode.


----------



## DammitChrist

Scuba Steve said:


> Guessing Adam Cole is returning either Saturday night at FG or on the subsequent fallout Dynamite episode.


AEW could definitely use Adam Cole too!


----------



## Leviticus

Geeee said:


> In her most recent interview with Renee Paquette, she said the name of the Doctor who cleared her. Maybe you can vet this guy to make sure he's on the level


Legit doctors don't write out a one line note when they clear an athlete. They usually write out the tests ran, and other information to explain why they feel the athlete is safe to work;


----------



## theshape31

Tell it like it is said:


> the trios is beneath Omega and i just want him as a singles competitor.


You and me both, pal.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Leviticus said:


> Legit doctors don't write out a one line note when they clear an athlete. They usually write out the tests ran, and other information to explain why they feel the athlete is safe to work;


The doctor was Robert Watkins Jr and he and his father are famous surgeons. They performed Peyton Mannings neck surgery and have performed countless surgeries for a laundry list of professional athletes.


----------



## CM Dunk05

CovidFan said:


> PPV ends with Punk confronting MJF.
> 
> edit: while it could still happen I forgot that Punk's legit injured so maybe the ppv after this one Punk goes at him but at some point Punk will come after MJF.


Let it go man, punk is gone for good sadly


----------



## rich110991

Listening to Busted Open and I agree with Bully and Dave, I really don’t want to see any involvement from The Firm in the main event, but I feel like we will.

I have said in the past that Bully is overly critical of AEW, but I think they should employ him as some sort of advisor for creative and as he calls it “tightening of the screws”. He does make some logical points. And his idea for the Saraya/Britt match is great!


----------



## CovidFan

CM Dunk05 said:


> Let it go man, punk is gone for good sadly


I could see Punk coming back to team with MJF too. But he'll be back with MJF somehow.


rich110991 said:


> Listening to Busted Open and I agree with Bully and Dave, I really don’t want to see any involvement from The Firm in the main event, but I feel like we will.


The lamest finish they could do is having MJF fight off The Firm and Mox inadvertently takes a shot trying to help him and loses his belt. Firm will almost certainly be seen in the main event somehow but hopefully nothing to do with the finish.


----------



## TripleG

Anyone else thinks its possible Regal goes heel and turns on Mox to join with MJF?


----------



## rich110991

CovidFan said:


> I could see Punk coming back to team with MJF too. But he'll be back with MJF somehow.
> 
> The lamest finish they could do is having MJF fight off The Firm and Mox inadvertently takes a shot trying to help him and loses his belt. Firm will almost certainly be seen in the main event somehow but hopefully nothing to do with the finish.


Yeah. I think MJF is 100% staying a heel. He said it himself, this Saturday Mox will find out that he really is the devil.


----------



## rich110991

TripleG said:


> Anyone else thinks its possible Regal goes heel and turns on Mox to join with MJF?


I’m conflicted.

On one hand MJF doesn’t need a mouthpiece. On the other hand, I’ve been thinking, did Triple H need Ric Flair by his side? He didn’t, but it worked.


----------



## DammitChrist

rich110991 said:


> I’m conflicted.
> 
> On one hand MJF doesn’t need a mouthpiece. On the other hand, I’ve been thinking, did Triple H need Ric Flair by his side? He didn’t, but it worked.


CM Punk also had Paul Heyman in his corner during his heel run in September 2012 through April 2013 too.


----------



## rich110991

DammitChrist said:


> CM Punk also had Paul Heyman in his corner during his heel run in September 2012 through April 2013 too.


Yes! And that worked too 😍


----------



## Leviticus

Scuba Steve said:


> The doctor was Robert Watkins Jr and he and his father are famous surgeons. They performed Peyton Mannings neck surgery and have performed countless surgeries for a laundry list of professional athletes.


Peyton Manning was reportedly on numerous painkillers just to get through games during his last active run with the Colts after returning from his neck injury, and could barely turn his head before retiring from the Broncos. He shouldn't have been playing at all, and admitted that doctors told him that if he received a hard enough hit, he'd likely be paralyzed for life. 

Same thing Edge's doctors told him, that his neck was good enough to work with under normal circumstances, but that even a minor neck injury would likely land him in a wheel chair, and that a more major one would likely kill him. 

There is a point where even if an injury is repaired properly, it's better to retire than risk further injury because it's far more likely that you will end up in a wheel chair or dead.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Is there a thread for the Media Call? Where is it? If it is contained in another thread, which one?

Thank you.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Leviticus said:


> Peyton Manning was reportedly on numerous painkillers just to get through games during his last active run with the Colts after returning from his neck injury, and could barely turn his head before retiring from the Broncos. He shouldn't have been playing at all, and admitted that doctors told him that if he received a hard enough hit, he'd likely be paralyzed for life.
> 
> Same thing Edge's doctors told him, that his neck was good enough to work with under normal circumstances, but that even a minor neck injury would likely land him in a wheel chair, and that a more major one would likely kill him.
> 
> There is a point where even if an injury is repaired properly, it's better to retire than risk further injury because it's far more likely that you will end up in a wheel chair or dead.


OK cool story bud. Point is, Google the doc. He is as legit as they come as evidenced by his notoriety in his field. 

When the Peyton Mannings of the world seek you out because they need surgery, it shows your one of the best.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Garcia and Dax teasing a potential match for the buy in on Twitter.... If we aren't getting the Gunns VS FTR on the Buy In then freaking do it Tony.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Finally, MJF is crowned as king of the castle.


----------



## 3venflow

Scuba Steve said:


> Garcia and Dax teasing a potential match for the buy in on Twitter.... If we aren't getting the Gunns VS FTR on the Buy In then freaking do it Tony.


Like Eddie vs. Ishii on the All Out Zero Hour show, that would be better than much of the main card stuff.


----------



## 3venflow

Latest ticket info below. All Out did 10,014 and was a million-dollar gate and this one is over $950k according to TK (seven hours ago).

Forbidden Door is still AEW's top attended PPV of all time with 16,529 fans.

*AEW Presents Full Gear
Sat • Nov 19 • 7:00 PM
Prudential Center, Newark, NJ*

Available Tickets => 819
Available Combo Tickets => 6
Current Setup/Capacity => 12,324
Tickets Distributed => 11,499


----------



## omaroo

No doubt in my mind the PPV will be good to great as has been the case over the past 3 years.

But Im not really hyped for it if I am being honest. 

Yes the card is very good and has some matches I am looking forward to but the lack of excitement and how boring the product has been this year is a major factor.

Said it many times if you dont have hot angles and storylines then the fans wont be able to be truly invested in the product.

I dont trust TK to make any creative changes either to get it right as he believes only he is the one who can do so which is why the product as a whole is very very average thus far.


----------



## Saintpat

I still say they should offer the card for free and charge PPV for the scrum after.


----------



## Prosper

Can't say that I'm as hyped for this PPV as I have been for the others, but I know we'll be getting a great show, which is all I ask for at the end of the day. A good time.


----------



## hybrid92_

MJF vs moxley is the only match on the card I care about. way too many matches looks like another 5 hour snooze fest


----------



## CovidFan

hybrid92_ said:


> MJF vs moxley is the only match on the card I care about. way too many matches looks like another 5 hour snooze fest





hybrid92_ said:


> 9 matches is already enough. expect the booker of the year to fill the card up with more jobber matches making it a 5 hour snoozefest.


You must be dying for a reply so here it is. Make up your mind if "snooze fest" is one or two words.


----------



## TD Stinger

Prediction Time:

MJF vs. Mox: This has to be MJF's moment. I don't know if there's some kind of swerve with the Firm or Regal or maybe MJF wins clean. But either way, this match & show have to end with MJF as champion. It's time.

Elite vs. Death Triangle: The Elite were supposed to be champions going into this show and PAC & Fenix have been showing signs of dissension. Feels like an easy prediction for an Elite win. Could see them feuding with House of Black after this.

SIOG vs. Acclaimed: Acclaimed just got the belts, they're over, they're not losing them right now. Only question is that after SIOG lose, do they split up right after the match or do they save the split for later.

Hobbs vs. Joe vs. Wardlow: This one is a little unpredictable. I'm gonna guess somehow that Hobbs wins the belt after picking the bones based off Wardlow's or Joe's handy work. And that leads to Joe vs. Wardlow 1 on 1 at Final Battle.

Jericho vs. Bryan vs. Claudio vs. Sammy: Jericho retains, no matter who he pins. This Jericho as ROH Champion run isn't ending any time soon.

Toni vs. Jamie: This really feels like it should be Jamie's time. But my gut feeling is that Toni is retaining. I think they (TK) still want her as champion going forward.

Jade vs. Nyla: I've enjoyed the funny little build to this, though I understand why others might not. But regardless, Jade retains here.

Saraya vs. Britt: In some of Saraya's promos she's felt more like a heel and Britt has felt more like a face. I don't know if that was by design or just something that happened naturally. It does make me question somewhat what could happen here. But, it's Saraya's 1st match in 5 years. So, she kind of has to win it.

Jungle Boy vs. Luchasaurus: This feels like a big babyface moment/win for JB waiting to happen, so that's my pick.

Sting & Darby vs. Jeff & Jay: Honestly this match could be 2 minutes long and as long as I get he spot where Sting no sells a guitar shot from Jarrett I'll be happy. Sting & Darby win.

Eddie vs. Akiayma: Eddie wins, easy match to predict.

Starks vs. Cage: Another easy prediction, Starks is at least going to make it to the Finals.

Team OC vs. Team Factory: Of course the babyface team wins.


----------



## ElTerrible

I just hope they have a few surprises in store and not as in more new talent, but actual surprising ideas. Everybody expects the House of Black to return during or after the trios championship. Bad choice. Nothing will top the return of The Elite. That´s a stand alone event. 

I´d rather see Jade Cargill defeat Nyla Rose working as face. Then the lights go out and the whole House of Black attacks Jade. If you don´t think the crowd explodes with Jade trying to fight all four off by herself you are nuts.


----------



## Aedubya

The Elite win the trios belt, place goes dark.... everyone expects House Of Black.....instead it's the Undisputed returning Adam Cole, Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish to attack the new champs 

Completely take everyone by surprise


----------



## DammitChrist

It's going to be REALLY hard to watch tonight's episode of NJPW Strong immediately after Full Gear is over


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Full Gear has the two biggest women's matches in the history of AEW in Saraya/Britt and Toni/Jamie for the world championship. Excited to see what they put together.

There's actually some story line context in this one.


----------



## Stellar

Saraya vs. Britt Baker is what I am looking forward to the most because it's Saraya's first match since 2017. I am sure that all eyes will be on to see if her neck holds up but shes already acknowledged that the problem back in 2017 was that she had no fluid around her neck, which got confirmed that she does now by an outside doctor. So to me I am just curious on how much ring rust she will have and if that time training recently was enough to have a decent match.

Interested in other matches also, like MJF vs. Moxley and Storm vs. Hayter, but that's my top one.


----------



## Mr316

Happy to announce that that I will be doing live commentary right here in this thread as the show is happening.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Mr316 said:


> Happy to announce that that I will be doing live commentary right here in this thread as the show is happening.


BREAKING: Another 5 matches have been added to make it a 6 hour show


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

For some reason i think this’ll be a watershed PPV

anybody feel the same?

for good or ill I am not sure - but a watershed nonetheless


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## DammitChrist

Death Triangle vs The Elite and Chris Jericho vs Bryan Danielson vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Sammy Guevara will be 2 outstanding matches later tonight 💯


----------



## grecefar

It would be cool if danielson uses the final countdown theme.


----------



## rich110991

Can’t wait. Might actually buy it, can’t be doing with buffering.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Mr316 said:


> Happy to announce that that I will be doing live commentary right here in this thread as the show is happening.


You just saved me $50.

Do you have a favorite charity? I feel like I should donate that $50 to a charity of your choosing.


----------



## 3venflow

AEW's fifth $1m gate confirmed. All of them in 2022.

Last year's Full Gear did 10,442 at the Target Center, which with this year's prices would've probably touched $1m, but AEW tickets were on average cheaper in 2021.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594014428390998016


----------



## Mr316

WrestleFAQ said:


> You just saved me $50.
> 
> Do you have a favorite charity? I feel like I should donate that $50 to a charity of your choosing.


Thank you my brother FAQ! I trust you to choose a nice charity!


----------



## Scuba Steve

3venflow said:


> AEW's fifth $1m gate confirmed. All of them in 2022.
> 
> Last year's Full Gear did 10,442 at the Target Center, which with this year's prices would've probably touched $1m, but AEW tickets were on average cheaper in 2021.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594014428390998016


Should have made a thread about this instead


----------



## Scuba Steve

Could we see Adam Cole or HoB during or after the 6man tag title match? 

Does Red Velvet return to help Jade? 

Does Marko Stunt make a surprise cameo to neutralize Christian? 

Do Keith Lee and Swerve fracture for good tonight? Or maybe Lee fully turns heel and shows he is on the same page as Swerve? 

Could the Bullet Club show up in some forms or fashion tonight?


----------



## ireekofawesumnes

LifeInCattleClass said:


> For some reason i think this’ll be a watershed PPV
> 
> anybody feel the same?
> 
> for good or ill I am not sure - but a watershed nonetheless


if i had any idea what the fuck a watershed ppv meant id be happy to answer you


----------



## zkorejo

ireekofawesumnes said:


> if i had any idea what the fuck a watershed ppv meant id be happy to answer you


It means watching it will make the viewers shed some water. Could be tears.. could be pee.


----------



## theshape31

ireekofawesumnes said:


> if i had any idea what the fuck a watershed ppv meant id be happy to answer you


My name is The Shape, and I am your teacher.

*Watershed Moment*_:
A critical turning point in time where everything changes that will never be the same as before._

Note:




__





How to search on Google - Google Search Help


Learn a few tips and tricks to help you easily find information on Google. Tip 1: Start with the basics No matter what you're looking for, start with a sim



support.google.com


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ireekofawesumnes said:


> if i had any idea what the fuck a watershed ppv meant id be happy to answer you


google is like right there bud, just open a new tab 










what i mean is that i think its a ppv that will change the course of history for AEW


----------



## theshape31

*Countdown to Full Gear*:


----------



## Outlaw91

DammitChrist said:


> It's going to be REALLY hard to watch tonight's episode of NJPW Strong immediately after Full Gear is over


Don't forget about the Historic X-Over.


----------



## Mr316

I don’t see much hype for the PPV if I’m being honest.


----------



## DammitChrist

3venflow said:


> AEW's fifth $1m gate confirmed. All of them in 2022.
> 
> Last year's Full Gear did 10,442 at the Target Center, which with this year's prices would've probably touched $1m, but AEW tickets were on average cheaper in 2021.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594014428390998016


Full Gear has no hype, and their company is in trouble though.


----------



## CovidFan

Mr316 said:


> I don’t see much hype for the PPV if I’m being honest.


We know. You made a thread about it.

Hope for good commentary later!


----------



## Mr316

CovidFan said:


> We know. You made a thread about it.
> 
> Hope for good commentary later!


Will try my best. Thank you brother Covid.


----------



## DammitChrist

For the record, the fact that Rocky Romero will be part of the show tonight could possibly mean that we might see more than 1 NJPW guy appear on the ppv.


----------



## Tell it like it is

PPV purchased! It's going to be great to hear Omega's entrance theme once again


----------



## Mr316

I almost created a thread about this but seriously…WTF is wrong with Tony.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593825844811935746


----------



## Scuba Steve

DammitChrist said:


> For the record, the fact that Rocky Romero will be part of the show tonight could possibly mean that we might see more than 1 NJPW guy appear on the ppv.


The Elite realigning with BC? 

Cole realigning with BC? 

MJF aligning or using BC as his new stable for hire? 

Would love some Bullet Club/Jay White storyline shenanigans where they establish a more permanent AEW Galaxy presence. Probably in the minority on this but oh well. 😉


----------



## MariusBale

I hope they don’t do commercials durings matches, I wouldn’t want to hear that Omega did that kick because he drinks Coca-Cola Zero …


----------



## 3venflow

Spoiler



House of Black are backstage tonight, per Fightful. Unknown if they'll be used.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Stoked for Sting to no sell Jarrett's guitar shot.


----------



## Dr. Middy

So Middy will be going live with my dad and my sister to this show! I'll be taking some pictures and the like, and maybe posting a pic or two in here while the show goes on if I can, otherwise I'll write a lengthily review of the show later on tonight or tomorrow. 

They may not be anywhere near as hot as they were in the past at points, but I'm still enjoying AEW and am genuinely excited for this show. First time seeing any live wrestling since January 2014 (saw one of Punk's last matches before he originally left WWE), and first time seeing any PPV live in person ever! 

So hopefully everybody enjoys the show!


----------



## rich110991

3venflow said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> House of Black are backstage tonight, per Fightful. Unknown if they'll be used.





Spoiler



I’m all for HOB returning but if they’re going to face The Elite, neither team should be losing at the moment.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Stoked for Sting to no sell Jarrett's guitar shot.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

If Slapnuts is being interviewed, this is more likely.


----------



## Martyn

23,99€ for the show on FITE. That’s up from the usual 19.99€ before… 😕


----------



## DUD

I'm going to stay up for this one. Saturday PPVs are a win for us in the UK.

I'm looking forward to the "WTF Tony" messages in this thread.


----------



## Mr316

DUD said:


> I'm going to stay up for this one. Saturday PPVs are a win for us in the UK.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the "WTF Tony" messages in this thread.


Are you ordering or streaming illegaly?


----------



## Whoanma

Martyn said:


> 23,99€ for the show on FITE. That’s up from the usual 19.99€ before… 😕


Yup.


----------



## 3venflow

Bucks' new profile has lyrics from Carry On Wayward Son. IMAGINE TK has bought the rights to that.

(no they don't follow me, this screengrab is from another account)













Martyn said:


> 23,99€ for the show on FITE. That’s up from the usual 19.99€ before… 😕


Mine was 19.99, is that regional pricing?

One other thing: Do you order on mobile or web? For me, it's UK£19.99 when I order on mobile but US$19.99 (about UK£17.00) when I order on the web. For some reason it doesn't default to my local currency on the web version.

Anyone from Canada watching it through the new YouTube PPV option they're starting tonight?


----------



## Martyn

3venflow said:


> Bucks' new profile has lyrics from Carry On Wayward Son. IMAGINE TK has bought the rights to that.
> 
> (no they don't follow me, this screengrab is from another account)
> 
> View attachment 139420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was 19.99, is that regional pricing?
> 
> One other thing: Do you order on mobile or web? For me, it's UK£19.99 when I order on mobile but US$19.99 (about UK£17.00) when I order on the web. For some reason it doesn't default to my local currency on the web version.
> 
> Anyone from Canada watching it through the new YouTube PPV option they're starting tonight?
> 
> View attachment 139421


Hey. I’ve always been ordering on mobile trough FITE app. It’s been 19,99€ for All Out and every other ppv before, so it seems like they’ve raised the prices.


----------



## PavelGaborik

3venflow said:


> AEW's fifth $1m gate confirmed. All of them in 2022.
> 
> Last year's Full Gear did 10,442 at the Target Center, which with this year's prices would've probably touched $1m, but AEW tickets were on average cheaper in 2021.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594014428390998016





Mr316 said:


> I don’t see much hype for the PPV if I’m being honest.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Prosper

Fuccckkkkkk I can't watch live anymore. Enjoy the show y'all! 

@Dr. Middy Have a great time live brotha

If those spoilers are true then I'm gonna blow a load. Big fan of them.


----------



## rich110991

My Fite says £17.99 on the app


----------



## theshape31

Martyn said:


> 23,99€ for the show on FITE. That’s up from the usual 19.99€ before… 😕


It could be worse. For some perspective, it’s $50 through Bleacher Report in the US.


----------



## Mr316

Making Full Gear dinner here ! Let’s go!


----------



## shandcraig

Whoops i posted in the wrong thread before. Is there is going to be a lot of men cuming tonight when punky returns and fucks MJF over. People are going to say its the greatest thing that ever happened to wrestling, greatest moment and that its never been done before. All those drained nuts and no women to appreciate it.



Will be interesting to see tonight goes! though people are complaining about the buildup which is typical of aew, There is some good match ups that could be really good if booked well. Lets hope that is the case but if not booked well it could fall flat. Hoping for the best!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I'm just going to try and enjoy the show and hopefully it delivers. fingerscrossed the tylenols cause my headache to abate. 

Have fun watching, WF!


----------



## 3venflow

Attendance is closing in on 12,000 now. 11,842 sold per WrestleTix. Some late single row additions in the lower bowl. Suites aren't counted in this usually so will be added to the official attendance.

By my reckoning, it will be AEW's third biggest attendance for a PPV behind Forbidden Door 2022 (16,529) and DoN 2022 (14,459).


----------



## Mr316

3venflow said:


> Attendance is closing in on 12,000 now. 11,842 sold per WrestleTix. Some late single row additions in the lower bowl. Suites aren't counted in this usually so will be added to the official attendance.
> 
> By my reckoning, it will be AEW's third biggest attendance for a PPV behind Forbidden Door 2022 (16,529) and DoN 2022 (14,459).
> 
> View attachment 139431


Yikes. Not even a sellout.


----------



## shandcraig

3venflow said:


> Attendance is closing in on 12,000 now. 11,842 sold per WrestleTix. Some late single row additions in the lower bowl. Suites aren't counted in this usually so will be added to the official attendance.
> 
> By my reckoning, it will be AEW's third biggest attendance for a PPV behind Forbidden Door 2022 (16,529) and DoN 2022 (14,459).
> 
> View attachment 139431


good still


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Should be a great night to hate watch for some of you.


----------



## L3G4CY3

This will be the first AEW PPV I’ve been able to watch live in a while so I’m excited


----------



## DammitChrist

I just paid for Full Gear at full price here!!!


----------



## theshape31

DammitChrist said:


> I just paid for Full Gear at full price here!!!


Same!


----------



## Araragi

DammitChrist said:


> I just paid for Full Gear at full price here!!!


----------



## Geeee

theshape31 said:


> Same!
> View attachment 139434


If this guy shows up I dunno how I would react. Did anyone have a CM Punk appearance in the prediction thread


----------



## 3venflow

Zero Hour is underway!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

QT Marshall is tremendous and I'm willing die on that hill.


----------



## Geeee

I think it's weird that Kole Carter is still with the factory after he seemingly joined the Jay Lethal group


----------



## Mr316

Why is the arena so damn dark.


----------



## 3venflow

Sasha Banks is All Elite!


----------



## theshape31

I love the red carpet ramp for this show… classy!


----------



## shandcraig

and people wonder why modern wrestling is not as popular. Everyone here just feels so average at best. Like hardly any attempt at playing characters except OC. your future stars! the average ones


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Mr316 said:


> Why is the arena so damn dark.


Don't they do that to hide all of the empty seats?


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Sasha Banks is All Elite!
> 
> View attachment 139435


Saraya was injured against Sasha, so that's probably why she's excited to see Saraya's career get started again


----------



## Mr316

So fucking dark. Light the damn room.


----------



## omaroo

Is it a new set not seen it before? 

Liking this set looks fresh and looks nothing like the dynamite set ramp looks cool also.


----------



## 3venflow

Mr316 said:


> So fucking dark. Light the damn room.


It's the pre-show, they don't even have all the cameras operating yet. They might light it up in an hour.


----------



## orited

No joke I really appreciate these Saturday ppvs really does help being able to watch live and not worry about work the next day


----------



## Geeee

That Romero clothesline spot would be sweet if he was a foot taller


----------



## Mr316

3venflow said:


> It's the pre-show, they don't even have all the cameras operating yet. They might light it up in an hour.


I hope you’re right brother 3venflow.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Need a gif of the QT hug!!!


----------



## 3venflow

Is Dark Side Danhausen going to pop up through the ring or something?


----------



## 3venflow

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Need a gif of the QT hug!!!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594121432560189447


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Crusher Blackwell

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594121432560189447



This is tremendous


----------



## Geeee

Anthony Ogogo not with The Factory


----------



## 3venflow

OC inherited the PK from Shibata


----------



## Geeee

Cole looks like such a douchebag. I feel like he has potential just because his face is so punchable


----------



## theshape31

F*cking love the new set.


----------



## 3venflow

Geeee said:


> Cole looks like such a douchebag. I feel like he has potential just because his face is so punchable


He's almost too pretty to be a wrestler, so the predominantly M18-49 audience is going to hate him.

Oh, it's Dark Side of Danhausen!


----------



## 3venflow

The lights are on. Now for the hardcam.


----------



## RainmakerV2

So fuckin bad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Danhausen > Lesnar


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Mr316

Amazing promo from Giant Riho. Very promising.


----------



## 3venflow

Give him a year or two and Takeshita will be perfectly fluent. He's an avid learner.


----------



## Mr316

3venflow said:


> Give him a year or two and Takeshita will be perfectly fluent. He's an avid learner.


You know him personally?


----------



## ElTerrible

Put Takeshita and Shida in The Elite.


----------



## 3venflow

Mr316 said:


> You know him personally?


Yes, he's my best mate.

No, but I've read his interviews and followed his career long enough. He's humble, hard-working and always wants to improve.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537635266713747456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549818468358389763


----------



## One Shed

ElTerrible said:


> Put Takeshita and Shida in The Elite.


Why would you want to drag those two down like that?


----------



## Geeee

This should be a good one. These two always work well together


----------



## omaroo

Takeshita is a star. Will take some time with being fluent in English but still is very decent all things considered. 

Can't wait to see how far him and bandido go in AEW. Hope TK does not fuck both over.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Ricky Starks destined to feud only (former) Team Taz members his whole career


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Starks has IT and I hope we see great things from him in 2023.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

3venflow said:


> Give him a year or two and Takeshita will be perfectly fluent. He's an avid learner.


Even if he isn't, I don't need him to speak perfect English. I'm not some idiot or a wwe fan who thinks everybody on the planets speaks English. Having people who speak different languages on your roster shows that you have talent coming from around the world to work for AEW and that's always a good sign.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

omaroo said:


> Takeshita is a star. Will take some time with being fluent in English but still is very decent all things considered.
> 
> Can't wait to see how far him and bandido go in AEW. Hope TK does not fuck both over.


They both can beat Bryan clean.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Great set of tits


----------



## 3venflow

Second match in a row Starks hasn't taken his shirt off. He hiding something under there?


----------



## Mr316

Crowd better be more alive when the show starts or else it’s gonna be a long ass night.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Mr316 said:


> Crowd better be more alive when the show starts or else it’s gonna be a long ass night.


I assume they’ll be a little more hyped for Mox/MJF than Brian Cage. Just a guess.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

right winner!!!


----------



## 3venflow

Starks being booked great as the underdog in this tournament. Wins over two big men but at a cost.


----------



## Geeee

Good match


----------



## rich110991

Love Ricky. Could do with bulking up a bit though 🙈


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

alcohol and tobacco warning!


----------



## PavelGaborik

Good match, expecting Page to win Wednesday though


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The machine


----------



## Geeee

I hope Britt and Saraya kill it. A lot of eyes will be on them


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## ripcitydisciple

I will say it again, We are getting a AEW Bullet Club Chapter: Omega, Matt and Nick, Juice, Hangman and ELP.


----------



## CovidFan

The fuck is wrong with Eddie?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Good match from Cage & Starks


----------



## 3venflow

CovidFan said:


> The fuck is wrong with Eddie?


Legit dream of his to face Akiyama.


----------



## Geeee

Was Eddie stealth punished for the nonsense with Sammy Guevara? Seems like he has not been on TV much lately and he is usually always on TV


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ripcitydisciple said:


> I will say it again, We are getting a AEW Bullet Club Chapter: Omega, Matt and Nick, Juice, Hangman and ELP.


since Forbidden door i’ve been waiting for YB / ELP again - he fits with them brilliantly


----------



## RainmakerV2

Dudes crying over wrestling an old Japanese dude.


----------



## The real Axel

Eddie Kingston is such a dork


----------



## Stellar

Kingstons music is still hype to me.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RainmakerV2 said:


> Dudes crying over wrestling an old Japanese dude.





The real Axel said:


> Eddie Kingston is such a dork


sorry you have forgotten how to dream and feel lads

hope you find the cure one day


----------



## IronMan8

So pumped!! The large crowd makes such a difference to the overall vibe


----------



## RainmakerV2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> sorry you have forgotten how to dream and feel lads
> 
> hope you find the cure one day


I knew that would get under someone's skin.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ortiz looks da bomb in his yellow Kill Bill suit 😂

he should keep that colour scheme as his gear too


----------



## Stellar

If Kingstons a dork then everyone here is way below that. lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RainmakerV2 said:


> I knew that would get under someone's skin.


mate, you can’t even get under my fingernails


----------



## RainmakerV2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> mate, you can’t even get under my fingernails


Would a hang nail make Kingston cry too? Only if it's from Japan I guess.


Kings road dude! Kings road! So fuckin nerdy lol.


----------



## Mr316

Match sucks. Dream better next time Eddie.


----------



## Mr316

So this is Eddie Kingston now? Just doing chops on preshows?


----------



## 3venflow

53-year-old Akiyama taking neck bumps. The AJPW guys never change even in old age.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RainmakerV2 said:


> Would a hang nail make Kingston cry too? Only if it's from Japan I guess.
> 
> 
> Kings road dude! Kings road! So fuckin nerdy lol.


dude discussing wrestling on wrestling forum calls wrestler ‘nerdy’

okey bro, screenshotted for when you nut and ugly cry over your keyboard when cody returns


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I love this style of match.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Mr316 said:


> So this is Eddie Kingston now? Just doing chops on preshows?



As long as TK feeds him old Japanese dudes to chop he seems content.


----------



## RainmakerV2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude discussing wrestling on wrestling forum calls wrestler ‘nerdy’
> 
> okey bro, screenshotted for when you nut and ugly cry over your keyboard when cody returns



Oh yeah bro winning the Rumble in front of 50,000 people < wrestling 55 year old dude from DDT on a pre show.


You got me. Guilty as charged.


----------



## KingofKings1524

I know I may be one of the only ones, but I’m kind of psyched for JJ/Sting. I’m an unapologetic Double J mark.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Fuuuckkk, Eddie took that knee full as fuck


----------



## Araragi

Mr316 said:


> So this is Eddie Kingston now? Just doing chops on preshows?


Should've just put this one on Rampage.


----------



## Mr316

Meh


----------



## 3venflow

Wow, Akiyama loses clean to Eddie. I know he's old but that's still quite surprising as someone who saw him protected to hell in the 2000s.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RainmakerV2 said:


> Oh yeah bro winning the Rumble in front of 50,000 people < wrestling 55 year old dude from DDT on a pre show.
> 
> 
> You got me. Guilty as charged.


thanks for admitting


----------



## Mr316

I’m so tired of seeing this fat clown crying over everything.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I wanted Akiyama for nostalgia's sake but I really liked the match.


----------



## Geeee

That was a good ass match IMO

Won't get many matches better than that free on YouTube


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Araragi said:


> Should've just put this one on Rampage.


i mean, its on the buy-in

hardly co-main eventing


----------



## The real Axel

That's his finisher? A spinning back slap?


----------



## CovidFan

Good start to the show. Hyped for the main card now


----------



## theshape31

Best Friends vs Fudge Factory was fine, though it could’ve done with roughly 1000 less teeth.

Starks vs Cage was solid, and I’really looking forward to the finals match on Wednesday.

Eddie vs Akiyama was an outstanding prelim main event. Well done!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Mr316 said:


> I’m so tired of seeing this fat clown crying over everything.



I used to think he was one of the better performers they had but everything he does now is so over dramatic and trying to be work-shooty and acting like he's smarter than everyone..(kings road google it!) Like..yuck.


----------



## 3venflow

Eddie giving off that 'about to retire' vibe, though I doubt he is.


----------



## Stellar

That was a fun match. Pretty cool for Eddie to get this opportunity. This may be the longest that his entrance music has ever played. lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Next bald challenger


----------



## Asuka842

Freaking Hell what a match.

Akiyama is a badass grandpa. And FFS do more with Eddie going forward.


----------



## Trophies

What is Eddie retiring or something


----------



## CovidFan

Couldn't even pronounce Tsuruta's name correct. Sad. Fake fan.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Yeah this is how you get last minute buys.



Wtf lol.


----------



## rich110991

Eddie Kingston is the man


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Oh shit was that MJF heat legit? lol


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Next bald challenger


----------



## Mr316

Weak preshow. They better start off the PPV with something hot.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Next bald challenger



Did he lose a hair vs hair match to Britt Baker in their living room?


----------



## Asuka842

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Oh shit was that MJF heat legit? lol


Eddie could sell snow to the Eskimos. He’s that good a talker.


----------



## CivilMan61

How can I watch ?


----------



## 3venflow

Sting vs. Jarrett will be the fourth decade in which they've faced off.


----------



## CovidFan

This match gonna be a lot of fun


----------



## theshape31

CivilMan61 said:


> How can I watch ?


Bleacher Report App


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

give Eddie a fucking belt

all the belts


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Let’s GO


----------



## Geeee

my sound on Fite is a little out of sync...


----------



## Geeee

Christian's entrance looks cool with these screens


----------



## CivilMan61

theshape31 said:


> Bleacher Report App


Is it free?


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Trophies

Hell in a cell-ish cage


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Is that the first time JB is officially announced as ‘Jungle Boy’ Jack Perry ?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This should be damn good.


----------



## theshape31

CivilMan61 said:


> Is it free?


Not really. It’s a Pay Per View.


----------



## 3venflow

JB will do something stupid/crazy off the cage I bet.


----------



## CivilMan61

theshape31 said:


> Not really. It’s a Pay Per View.


Ok


----------



## Asuka842

LifeInCattleClass said:


> give Eddie a fucking belt
> 
> all the belts


They have like 18 of them right now after all.


----------



## Aedubya

CivilMan61 said:


> Is it free?


Yes, yes it is


----------



## rich110991

I don’t know how anyone can say WWE’s presentation is better. The arena and whole look of the show is awesome and it’s wrestling personified.


----------



## theshape31

Bloody Boy Jack Perry!


----------



## CovidFan

CivilMan61 said:


> Ok


Search "watchwrestling"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Asuka842 said:


> They have like 18 of them right now after all.


well, i mean - he can’t win the TBS, ROH womens’ or AEW womens’ champs

so, there’s only 15 left


----------



## Hotdiggity11

LifeInCattleClass said:


> give Eddie a fucking belt
> 
> all the belts




Eddie would need to start hitting the gym to be able to carry all of AEW’s belts.


----------



## CivilMan61

CovidFan said:


> Search "watchwrestling"


Gracias!


----------



## Asuka842

Jungle Boy has been hitting the Jungle Gym it seems.

Gotta keep Anna Jay impressed I guess.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## La Parka

Mike Sharp reference, from the beautiful city of hamilton ontario!!! @Eastwood


----------



## Geeee

rich110991 said:


> I don’t know how anyone can say WWE’s presentation is better. The arena and whole look of the show is awesome and it’s wrestling personified.


AEW does have some warts on production with regard to audio and camera angles etc.


----------



## 3venflow

Is this Jack's first encounter with the razor blade?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Fuuck, JB is a bloody mess


----------



## RainmakerV2

Blood in the first 60 seconds. I know what company I'm watching baby!


----------



## rich110991

Geeee said:


> AEW does have some warts on production with regard to audio and camera angles etc.


I get that, but I mainly mean the overall aesthetic. The stage. The ring. The ropes. The cage. The lighting. The lack of tacky CGI. Etc..

It all sets the mood.


----------



## Asuka842

Jungle Blood Jack Perry.


----------



## La Parka

somebody call the damn match


----------



## theshape31

Haha sneaky motherf*cker Christian.


----------



## 3venflow

Marko Stunt needs to pop through the ring.


----------



## Mr316

Alright great fucking opener so far


----------



## Asuka842

RainmakerV2 said:


> Blood in the first 60 seconds. I know what company I'm watching baby!


It’s a cage match. If there’s a match to do it, it’s here

Also going back and watching some of those old NWA/JCP shows, they were bleeding hard and often.


----------



## KingofKings1524

That was the most Christian thing I’ve ever seen haha


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Ham and Egger

How will Jack Superman his way out of this match?


----------



## rich110991

Show is off to a great start with this match!


----------



## epfou1

Why isn't the match over? Luchasaurus escaped the cage first. He is the winner


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Botched the cage match LMAO


----------



## RainmakerV2

I'd never thought I'd say this but Jesus JR is annoying. It's a fucking cage match and he wants it to stop because it's too brutal 3 minutes in.


----------



## La Parka

A feud where blood is warranted. This is how ya use blood.


----------



## Missionary Chief




----------



## Asuka842

epfou1 said:


> Why isn't the match over? Luchasaurus escaped the cage first. He is the winner


AEW cage matches are pinfall/submission only. No escape the cage rules.


----------



## 3venflow

How to keep a dinosaur down ... Superfly splash him through a table from the top of the cage maybe?


----------



## theshape31

epfou1 said:


> Why isn't the match over? Luchasaurus escaped the cage first. He is the winner


Pin or submission victory only.


----------



## Trophies

Why does this match feel in slow motion


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

I hate cage matches that wind up outside of the cage.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Don't you love when in wrestling matches you have guys looking fir weapons using the middle of the match?


----------



## Mr316

This is one hell of a match


----------



## shandcraig

Lol JR busting out the 2 dollar steak line


----------



## ElTerrible

Great sequence.


----------



## epfou1

Asuka842 said:


> AEW cage matches are pinfall/submission only. No escape the cage rules.


Really shit rules. Part of the appeal of cage matches is climbing the cage to escape.


----------



## Geeee

I don't think I've seen a butt end chair shot to the face before. I guess cuz Luchasaurus has that thick ass mask you can do stuff to it that would fuck up a fleshy face


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## PavelGaborik

This is great


----------



## theshape31

Trophies said:


> Why does this match feel in slow motion


That gummy bear you ate an hour ago was actually from the cannabis dispensary down the street.


----------



## Asuka842

epfou1 said:


> Really shit rules. Part of the appeal of cage matches is climbing the cage to escape.



It’s old school NWA cage rules. Keeps from having a lame finish.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Crowd chanting, "We want Mabel, We want Mabel"


----------



## Boldgerg

Luchasaurus could be a great monster heel if he wasn't called... Luchasaurus.

Drop that horse shit name and get him a scarier, less dorky mask.


----------



## Araragi

Trophies said:


> Why does this match feel in slow motion


Because you're watching a Luchasaurus match.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Nice Taker/Kane nod there


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594138461715714048


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

epfou1 said:


> Really shit rules. Part of the appeal of cage matches is climbing the cage to escape.


escape the cage to win is the most dumbfuck rule ever made in cage matches


----------



## Asuka842

Boldgerg said:


> Luchasaurus could be a great monster heel if he wasn't called... Luchasaurus.
> 
> Drop that horse shit name and get him a scarier, less dorky mask.


I mean we had 30 years of a guy called “The Undertaker.” Inherently goofy gimmicks still work with the right presentation.


----------



## rich110991

LifeInCattleClass said:


> escape the cage to win is the most dumbfuck rule ever made in cage matches


Glad you said it.


----------



## Serpico Jones

That was great.


----------



## Boldgerg

Asuka842 said:


> I mean we had 30 years of a guy called “The Undertaker.” Inherently goofy gimmicks still work with the right presentation.


Undertaker is an infinitely better name than Luchasaurus.


----------



## Ham and Egger

The piledriver should have been the finish. That looked brutal.


----------



## RainmakerV2

That would have been a great finish.


----------



## PavelGaborik

epfou1 said:


> Really shit rules. Part of the appeal of cage matches is climbing the cage to escape.


Lol the climbing and pinfall/submission rule is idiotic as fuck and constantly leads to some of the dumbest spots in pro wrestling.

No thanks


----------



## Ham and Egger

Now we're kicking out of tombstone piledrivers?


----------



## 3venflow

Here we go!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Now it's getting pretty absurd. Cmon now.


----------



## The XL 2

The tombstone just got no sold and was part of a high spot combination move. Jesus


----------



## Boldgerg

That elbow drop was anticlimactic.


----------



## Geeee

I gotta say because JR is invested in Jungle Boy, he turned back the clock for a few moments in that match


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Damn, that was a great match


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Trophies

Damn table went in for itself


----------



## Asuka842

Jungle Boy wins, via murder!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Whoanma




----------



## PavelGaborik

Lol why would you have Luchasarus tap there? Have him go out you moron.

Great match none the less.


----------



## rich110991

Yes Jack!!!


----------



## Mr316

Can’t complain here. Extremely entertaining match. Good start to the PPV.


----------



## 3venflow

Great great match that had everything.


----------



## CovidFan

Great match.


----------



## La Parka

theres fuckin venom commin from his mouth.

he was possessed this whole time


----------



## WrestleFAQ

That much blood pouring out of his mouth that soon after taking that elbow looks worrying. Luchasaurus might be messed up.


----------



## theshape31

F*cking amazing opener!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Great match!!!!


----------



## Not Lying

I really fucking hate tables and never got the appeal in them.
Match should have ended with that incredible piledriver by Jungle Boy.

Great opener.


----------



## ElTerrible

Nice hommage to Taker/HBK. Jungle Boy is a star in the making.


----------



## Rhetro

That welt on jungle boys ribs is big time


----------



## Ham and Egger

That was a good cage match. Unless Christian/Jack is happening next, let's move Jack to another program.


----------



## Asuka842

Jack gonna celebrate with Anna Jay later. 😉


----------



## shandcraig

Its a good cage design for spots


----------



## rich110991

Ham and Egger said:


> Now we're kicking out of tombstone piledrivers?


Did The Undertaker deliver it?


----------



## La Parka

fun opening match.


----------



## Geeee

that was like 5x better than Luchasaurus' second best match.


----------



## Asuka842

Ham and Egger said:


> That was a good cage match. Unless Christian/Jack is happening next, let's move Jack to another program.


They need to. Christian is out for like 6 months still or something.


----------



## 3venflow

Does that make him Jungle Man?


----------



## Mr316

Well damn. The Elite next.


----------



## 3venflow

Elite already!?


----------



## rich110991

The Elite!!!!!!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rich110991 said:


> Did The Undertaker deliver it?


you can see they never watched an Okada match xD


----------



## Trophies

The Elite are back _happy tears_


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594140512725917699


----------



## Ham and Egger

rich110991 said:


> Did The Undertaker deliver it?


Using it as a high spot is lame.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

THE ELITEEEEE

already the best ppv


----------



## kyledriver

Time for the bucks to kill the crowd 2 matches in lol

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## rich110991

The heart and soul of AEW is back. It’s going to be fucking beautiful.


----------



## shandcraig

a lot of nuts about to be drained from these dudes returning lol


----------



## Whoanma

Kenny.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Surprised we are getting The Elite in the second match. I would have put this on right before the main event.


----------



## shandcraig

kyledriver said:


> Time for the bucks to kill the crowd 2 matches in lol
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


dude these people will eat this shit up, just like they would eat up a punky return


----------



## RainmakerV2

We're back. Give us belts plz k thx


----------



## Asuka842

Omega vs. Pac, YES PLEASE!!


----------



## Geeee

shirtless Penta


----------



## CovidFan

Asuka842 said:


> Omega vs. Pac, YES PLEASE!!


I've never thought of this match before. and my god, how I need that to happen one on one some day.

Pac vs. Fenix too


----------



## ElTerrible

I love Pac´s British no BS promo style.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

the God of professional wrestling


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

They should come out wearing Target gear


----------



## Ham and Egger

Why does Pentagon's gear always slap. Love the iconic killing Joke cover tribute on the jacket?


----------



## 3venflow

The GOD of pro wrestling is back. Fucking stay this time 😃


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐incoming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Holy ego maniacs lmao


----------



## Asuka842

CovidFan said:


> I've never thought of this match before. and my god, how I need that to happen one on one some day.
> 
> Pac vs. Fenix too


It’s happened before. It was awesome so I want MORE!!


----------



## One Shed

What geeks


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Trophies

TK shelling out the bucks for this song.


----------



## rich110991

Holy fucking shit I’m so happy that was insane!!!!!!


----------



## theshape31

YES! That was so awesome!


----------



## Boldgerg

Fucking goosebumps.

What a theme.


----------



## shandcraig

I figured they would use this song, Its actually fitting. Im not even a huge fan of them or anything. Just saying it fits


----------



## PavelGaborik

Great entrance theme, Kenny looks shredded.


----------



## rich110991

How good did that feel??


----------



## RapShepard

Cornette Stans melting right now


----------



## La Parka

I see Cody is still doing entrances for the company.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Why does this theme slap?


----------



## The XL 2

The Elite suck, but at least Callis is back. Omega is tolerable with him


----------



## Asuka842

Kenny been hitting the weights, damn!


----------



## 3venflow

You can feel the heart and soul returning to AEW.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Never understood the appeal of these three jabronis.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

this song is amazing


----------



## Boldgerg

Kenny is in shape.


----------



## The real Axel

The bucks don't deserve this song.


----------



## DUD

Bit cringe that entrance.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Fuck me, that is some entrance


----------



## Mr316

Kenny in incredible shape.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## KingofKings1524

Fucking awesome.


----------



## DRose1994

Penta looks way better without the shirt imo. You almost expect him to be overweight but dude looks lean as hell. 

Somewhat lukewarm reception for omega and the bucks, imo.


----------



## rich110991

Kenny’s like, fuck the ring rust angle, I’m gonna show you I’m the fucking best in the world. He looks incredible.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Mr316

I’m drunk and I feel good about this show so far. I might turn babyface tonight fellas.


----------



## Geeee

"Fuck CM PUNK"


----------



## Stellar

Ill give Kenny credit.. he took the negative of being away from AEW in to a positive by getting in better shape.


----------



## rich110991

Fuck CM Punk!!! WE ARE AEW!


----------



## PavelGaborik

Something tells me Punk is done in AEW.

Just a hunch


----------



## kyledriver

Wow fuck cm punk chants lol, fuck the elite!

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg

Cringe crowd.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Are they chanting ‘fuck you punk!’ XD


----------



## Asuka842

Sam and Dean Winchester wondering who jacked their song.


----------



## Ham and Egger

FUCK CM PUNK!? 👌👀🤣


----------



## shandcraig

What are the fans saying? Fuck him up?


----------



## The XL 2

Omega has been taking his look a little more seriously. He looks in pretty good shape. The Bucks, not so much


----------



## rich110991

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Are they chanting ‘fuck you punk!’ XD


yes!!!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

fuck CM Punk chants yikes


----------



## shandcraig

I told you guys the fans would turn on punk just like Cody


----------



## kyledriver

Bunch of losers in the crowd Jesus  first colt cabana chant he's ever had on a ppv

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asuka842

This crowd is NOT here for Punk, wow! I did not expect that?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Over to the French commentary desk


----------



## Mr316

JR is on his game tonight


----------



## Bosnian21

That theme fits the Bucks, not so much for Kenny though.


----------



## kyledriver

The bucks look like shit 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosnian21

It’d be fucking hilarious if somehow Punk was on this show after hearing those “FUCK CM PUNK” chants 😂


----------



## Rhetro

Now that’s an entrance! Off to a great start tonight!


----------



## ElTerrible

Kenny used the exta two months well. He looks in tremendous shape. Also smart match placement to not screw with the moments of Jungle Boy and MJF. Plus this is easily the best match to follow the cage match, cause the crowd stays hot.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594142999474323458


----------



## rich110991

Asuka842 said:


> This crowd is NOT here for Punk, wow! I did not expect that?


Why? The AEW fans know that he dumped all over AEW at All Out.


----------



## shandcraig

Bosnian21 said:


> That theme fits the Bucks, not so much for Kenny though.


We need the true dark horse kenny


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This is my AEW 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Boldgerg said:


> Cringe crowd.


Goes wit most this thread lmao


----------



## Londonlaw

Fans chanting ‘F CM Punk’ and ‘Colt Cabana’

The diehards appear to have made their choice. 

The important thing will be what the viewership and live attendances say going forward.


----------



## RainmakerV2

What a cool routine. Who's soccer mom came up with it?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> Cringe crowd.


I mean, at least they're alive.


----------



## ElTerrible

Bosnian21 said:


> It’d be fucking hilarious if somehow Punk was on this show after hearing those “FUCK CM PUNK” chants 😂


Hilarious? Brilliant. Punk showing up to help MJF win the world title would be the most amazing piece of work/shoot since Montreal.


----------



## Stellar

Danhausen should check with these guys after the match is over. They may have some loose teeth for him to collect.


----------



## DUD

ElTerrible said:


> Kenny used the exta two months well. He looks in tremendous shape


Matt and Nick on the other hand...


----------



## RapShepard

Boldgerg said:


> Cringe crowd.


The salt


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

This is absolutely fantastic


----------



## Asuka842

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594142999474323458


Punk shit on the entire company after TK rolled out the red carpet for him.

I’ve been a Punk fan for like 20 years, but fuck him in this case.


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## Boldgerg

RapShepard said:


> The salt


A bunch of fucking losers chanting Colt Cabana's name is cringe. No two ways about it.


----------



## theshape31

That bloody bastard!


----------



## shandcraig

Asuka842 said:


> Punk shit on the entire company after TK rolled out the red carpet for him.
> 
> I’ve been a Punk fan for like 20 years, but fuck him in this case.



I hope he comes back, this would be hilarious watching the fans Rip him apart. Like what they did to Cody


----------



## Serpico Jones

Omega has a good physique. Young Bucks look like shit.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594143626501959683


----------



## The XL 2

kyledriver said:


> Bunch of losers in the crowd Jesus  first colt cabana chant he's ever had on a ppv
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Its like ECW was. A bunch of relative nobodies get a huge pop from a niche audience giving the illusion that they're bigger stars then they are.


----------



## 3venflow

Look the energy the Elite bring.

No coincidence the two hottest periods in AEW history had them at the forefront.

I hope Kenny has another big singles run in him.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Penta looking great tonight as well physically.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## DUD

Not a fan of Penta's new look. Looks like a generic luchadore now.


JR using a South Park 'trying to kill Kenny' reference in 2022 was adorable.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Blonde

shandcraig said:


> I hope he comes back, this would be hilarious watching the fans Rip him apart. Like what they did to Cody


He can show up right this second and the crowd will immediately switch back to chanting for him. You're delusional if you think otherwise.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

The Buuucks of Youuuth with Kenneeeth Omegaaaa, The top upper-class


----------



## Serpico Jones

Rhhodes said:


> He can show up right this second and the crowd will immediately switch back to chanting for him. You're delusional if you think otherwise.


People forget what an awesome heel Punk is. He would eat a program like that up like there’s no tomorrow.


----------



## shandcraig

PavelGaborik said:


> Penta looking great tonight as well physically.


He needs a strong singles push


----------



## PavelGaborik

Uh, is Fenix ok?


----------



## 3venflow

Zero margin for error with some of this stuff. Unreal.


----------



## Blonde

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Credit to this geek for using his tiny brain to realize he shouldn't actually drink that, but there was no point in pretending to drink it as it was as convincing as his ballet routines.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

That spot looked awful. Way too much blatant cooperation.


----------



## Mr316

This PPV is off to an amazing start.


----------



## shandcraig

Rhhodes said:


> He can show up right this second and the crowd will immediately switch back to chanting for him. You're delusional if you think otherwise.



I'm not delusional, I siad it would be exactly like Cody. Which was back and forth and took some time until the crowd realized the true colors. Same would be told for punk. Relax buddy,don't get upset over it.


----------



## theshape31

This match is FIRE!


----------



## Ham and Egger

That apron DDT decapitated Fenix!


----------



## The XL 2

WrestleFAQ said:


> That spot looked awful. Way too much blatant cooperation.


The Bucks and Omega in a nutshell.


----------



## One Shed

This shitty choreography sucks so bad.


----------



## shandcraig

They should retain the belts


----------



## shandcraig

The XL 2 said:


> The Bucks and Omega in a nutshell.


Majority of spots in aew in a nut shell


----------



## kyledriver

And the tombstone is officially dead lol

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## DUD

Nakanakathefuckoff getting wiped out with everyone else for no good reason 😂.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Cirque de soleil type shit.


----------



## ElTerrible

If I see one more tombstone I´m thinking Undertaker is MJF´s devil.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Sit ups and tombstones


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

This is only the second match. What a great night


----------



## Stellar

Fenix is truly amazing


----------



## Blonde

shandcraig said:


> I'm not delusional, I siad it would be exactly like Cody. Which was back and forth and took some time until the crowd realized the true colors. Same would be told for punk. Relax buddy,don't get upset over it.


Nah, Punk isn't like Cody. Punk would eat up the heat from the fat boys in the crowd and will be the person everyone in that building wants to see, whether they like him or not. So settle down.


----------



## DUD

Meltzer's inevitably giving this routine five stars.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Undertaker is going to pop up from under the mat like he did in 1996 with all these fucking tombstones.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Who are the unlucky motherfuckers that have to follow this?


----------



## Ham and Egger

This match is a video game come to life.


----------



## 3venflow

KingofKings1524 said:


> Who are the unlucky motherfuckers that have to follow this?


Nyla vs Jade for the piss break.


----------



## PavelGaborik

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Sit ups and tombstones


OT : Moritcian is a terrifying band.


----------



## The XL 2

Lol at JR burying these dorks. They'd kick out of a gunshot too


----------



## RainmakerV2

I'm sorry but I just zone out on this shit. It's just a bunch of stuff. No rhyme or reason.


----------



## Blonde

DUD said:


> Meltzer's inevitably giving this routine five stars.


7 stars. He's like jerking off to this routine right now. Ew.


----------



## theshape31

Holy f*ck!


----------



## PavelGaborik

WOW


----------



## 3venflow

The hammer lore.


----------



## Boldgerg

Hahahahahaha they actually had The Elite lose.


----------



## Asuka842

Somewhere, Braun Strowman us hate watching this match.

And Kevin Nash is happy to see his boys Matt and Nick back.


----------



## Bosnian21

What a match!


----------



## One Shed

KingofKings1524 said:


> Who are the unlucky motherfuckers that have to follow this?


Actual wrestling hopefully.


----------



## Trophies

Oh shit. Nice finish.


----------



## Araxen

Great finish!


----------



## Serpico Jones

Lol.


----------



## shandcraig

Glad they retained


----------



## Whoanma

F*ck that shite.


----------



## RapShepard

The evil the horror


----------



## theshape31

Better ending than I could’ve ever imagined. Awesome match!


----------



## Asuka842

I was not expecting that?

But I like it.


----------



## Geeee

Wow 0-2 on picks so far.

Also, holy shit at that match. The Elite left a big hole in AEW


----------



## CovidFan

Sick match. Amazing finish. Unexpected result is nice too


----------



## The XL 2

Right team went over. Losing in the second match is proper use of the Elite.


----------



## PavelGaborik

That was fucking fantastic, and a finish I did not see coming at all.


----------



## kyledriver

Glad that's over 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Elite playing nice taking Ls.


----------



## DRose1994

Right finish. Thought it would be ridiculous if the EVP’s came back and immediately won the titles. Solid match.


----------



## Boldgerg

Piss break.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

That was terrific.


----------



## La Parka

knox couldnt see someone get hit with a literal hammer


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

KingofKings1524 said:


> Who are the unlucky motherfuckers that have to follow this?


Probably a women's match(Jade vs Nyla I think)lol


----------



## ElTerrible

Okay that was genius. All match I was thinking so who will become Pac´s partner against Lucha Bros, instead they went the other way. Rey Fenix deserved that big moment.


----------



## DUD

Good ending.


----------



## Trophies

PAC is like…embrace the evil.


----------



## epfou1

3venflow said:


> Nyla vs Jade for the piss break.


Good timing. I need a piss


----------



## Itiswhatitis

Horrible flippy match. But I'm just glad Elite lost on their way back!! Hahahahaha


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

So the Elite come back to that introduction just to lose LMAOOO


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Nyla vs Jade for the piss break.


Called it.


----------



## Stellar

Death Triangle wins!?!?! That was a fun match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Surprised the hammer wasn't just a kickout spot.

Good but typical silly Elite match. I guess at least the crowd enjoyed it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Didn't expect Death Triangle to win Cool.


----------



## KingofKings1524

I don’t know how anyone couldn't enjoy that. Really well booked.


----------



## Asuka842

Pac has turned Fenix to the Dark Side.

“Good, good, let the hate flow through you. It gives you focus, makes you strong!”


----------



## rich110991

Asuka842 said:


> I was not expecting that?
> 
> But I like it.


Agreed!! It was probably for the best and fair play to The Elite!


----------



## DRose1994

This shouldn’t be more than 6-7 minutes.


----------



## Missionary Chief




----------



## 3venflow

Wanted the Elite to win but have no problem with the outcome. The oddballs will still find a way to say the Elite did this to bury someone. The same Elite who did nothing but put over new talent in the opening months of AEW.


----------



## KingofKings1524

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Probably a women's match(Jade vs Nyla I think)lol


Yeeep. Haha


----------



## kyledriver

Who looks more like a ******, Nyla or Jade?

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg

KingofKings1524 said:


> I don’t know how anyone couldn't enjoy that. Really well booked.


It was OK. The entrance was the best bit.

Some people don't enjoy all the ridiculous, OTT coreography.


----------



## DUD

Nyla following this 😂.

I'm adamant TK wants her to fail.


----------



## Geeee

Hopefully, this leads to an Omega vs Fenix match on Dynamite. Their last match was insane


----------



## Itiswhatitis

Ham and Egger said:


> This match is a video game come to life.


A video game has characters with better charisma than the entire Elite


----------



## rich110991

PAC saying to Fenix “you fucking did it, you fucking did it” was comedy gold


----------



## Stellar

Well, there are 3 women's matches and I wouldn't think that Saraya vs. Britt would happen this early... so yeah, it had to be Nyla vs. Jade next.


----------



## Araxen

Nyla is going to win. 99% of the time the special entrance wins the match.


----------



## Blonde

RainmakerV2 said:


> I'm sorry but I just zone out on this shit. It's just a bunch of stuff. No rhyme or reason.


I wasn't watching as I have no interest in seeing those 2 geeks (Bucks) fly around and no sell shit. I just listened to all the fucking thigh slaps.


----------



## RainmakerV2

KingofKings1524 said:


> I don’t know how anyone couldn't enjoy that. Really well booked.



I appreciate the athleticism buts it not pro wrestling or anything close to simulated combat.


----------



## PavelGaborik

KingofKings1524 said:


> I don’t know how anyone couldn't enjoy that. Really well booked.


The Cornette crew could never keep up with a match like that.

Let them enjoy their shitty, slow paced rest holds.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## ElTerrible

Now give me the House of Black and Julia Hart f*cking up Jade post match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## DUD

Great entrance and t-shirt for Vicki.


----------



## kyledriver

PavelGaborik said:


> The Cornette crew could never keep up with a match like that.




Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asuka842

This shouldn’t take long.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

epfou1 said:


> Why isn't the match over? Luchasaurus escaped the cage first. He is the winner


AEW is pin or submission.


----------



## Geeee

In hindsight, keeping the Trios Title on Death Triangle was the right decision. With Punk gone, I think AEW needs Omega as a singles wrestler


----------



## kyledriver

For a ******, Jade looks good 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asuka842

Why is Marina dressed like a cholo?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Why does Jade have to cover her fantastic body in all this shit.


----------



## CovidFan

Rhhodes said:


> I wasn't watching as I have no interest in seeing those 2 geeks (Bucks) fly around and no sell shit. I just listened to all the fucking thigh slaps.


Everyone enjoyed your story, bro.


----------



## Trophies

Hogan’s booty tho


----------



## PavelGaborik

Nyla has a cool theme.

That's the only positive thing I have to say about Nyla, terrible wrestler and this is going to bomb


----------



## CovidFan

kyledriver said:


> For a ****, Jade looks good
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


I can't tell if this is the n-word or t-word...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RainmakerV2

kyledriver said:


> For a ****, Jade looks good
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk




For a what?


----------



## kyledriver

CovidFan said:


> I can't tell if this is the n-word or t-word...


T

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## DUD

Jade looks like a twat.


----------



## Itiswhatitis

Boldgerg said:


> Hahahahahaha they actually had The Elite lose.


Good. They shouldn't even be reinstated on TV


----------



## PavelGaborik

kyledriver said:


> For a ****, Jade looks good
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


????


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That Elite v Death triangle was something else

and i actually loved the ending - cemented DTs reign and them as heels

awesome stuff - Elite looked great


----------



## Araragi

Nyla should've came out with Lil Bow Wow.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

kyledriver said:


> T
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


what t word


----------



## DRose1994

Jade looks great in this outfit


----------



## KingofKings1524

Gooood gawd, Jade.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

I would welcome an evening with Jade Cargil.


----------



## Ordar

Jade is absolutely terrible


----------



## Asuka842

Trophies said:


> Hogan’s booty tho


Diamante is a lucky woman.


----------



## rich110991

This is the second time Jade has looked ridiculous on PPV? Wtf is she dressed as? Looks cheap as fuck. Her normal look with the silver hair is HER look.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## shandcraig

Rhhodes said:


> Nah, Punk isn't like Cody. Punk would eat up the heat from the fat boys in the crowd and will be the person everyone in that building wants to see, whether they like him or not. So settle down.


ummm punk has a history of not being thick skinned when it comes to his faults. This is again people acting like this dude never does wrong. Aew fans would for sure become to hate him. You must not have been watching aew since the start. They are very protective people to bullshit.


----------



## ElTerrible

Jade be like: this wrestling thing can hurt, who knew.


----------



## DUD

ripcitydisciple said:


> AEW is pin or submission.


Tbf with these refs you can see why people assumed they forgot the rules. Rick Knox forgot to count a pin the last time them two had a match.


----------



## redban

These 2 are sloppy in-ring workers


----------



## Asuka842

rich110991 said:


> This is the second time Jade has looked ridiculous on PPV? Wtf is she dressed as? Looks cheap as fuck. Her normal look with the silver hair is HER look.


Cheetara from Thundercats.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Why is Jade dressed like a bottle of mustard


----------



## Itiswhatitis

The XL 2 said:


> Right team went over. Losing in the second match is proper use of the Elite.


😻👍👍👍


----------



## CovidFan

and this is why I constantly say the women's division shouldn't exist. One of the champs is one of the dirt worst wrestlers in wrestling. Match has gone long enough for these two...


----------



## Mr316

End this. End this now.


----------



## Geeee

Jade's costume barely hanging in there


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rich110991 said:


> This is the second time Jade has looked ridiculous on PPV? Wtf is she dressed as? Looks cheap as fuck. Her normal look with the silver hair is HER look.


you don‘t know who Cheetara is bro? How old are you? xD


----------



## shandcraig

looks like she should be on Sesame Street


----------



## Boldgerg

This is just as terrible as it was obviously always going to be


----------



## 3venflow

They're running out of women to feed to Jade without crossing over to those in the world title picture. I can only think of Shida. It's a loooong wait for Statlander to come back and take it.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>



Beautiful


----------



## Asuka842

Jade is awesome, until the bell rings.


----------



## rich110991

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you don‘t know who Cheetara is bro? How old are you? xD


Haha 31 but I don’t watch stuff like that 🙈


----------



## RainmakerV2

Jade should have just squashed her.


----------



## Araragi

First She-Hulk, now it looks like she's trying to be a character from the Jetsons lol. Jade is good looking I don't know why she does this to herself.


----------



## Ordar

There is absolutely no future in pro wrestling for Jade. She can’t do anything in the ring. Jesus, I think she’s worse than when she started.
Nyla is also crap


----------



## ElTerrible

This match needs a post match angle either way.


----------



## PavelGaborik

MOTY?


----------



## DUD

There's cooling a crowd and then there's chucking ice cold water on them.


----------



## La Parka

camera man carrying this "match"


----------



## Stellar

I do think that it's time to get to the finish of this match.


----------



## Boldgerg

Fucking hell end this atrocious shite.

Once again, women's wrestling is appalling.


----------



## Blonde

CovidFan said:


> and this is why I constantly say the women's division shouldn't exist. One of the champs is one of the dirt worst wrestlers in wrestling. Match has gone long enough for these two...


You're right. They should just have Jade squash the Bucks since she's taller and more muscular than those skinny fat geeks and actually looks like a star.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594149275293736960


----------



## DRose1994

Powerbomb was impressive by Jade. This has been a bit clunky but I’m enjoying looking at Jade’s ass


----------



## Ordar

This match gets worse and worse


----------



## RapShepard

Westside Gunn in the building


----------



## ty1990

Jade is so hot though my god 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asuka842

Nyla is really trying to make this match decent.

And not really succeeding.


----------



## Araxen

This is one of the worst matches I have ever seen. lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Cheetara


----------



## Ham and Egger

Jade's physique is otherworldly. 👌


----------



## DRose1994

JR: That was bowling shoe ugly

it certainly was.


----------



## shandcraig

lol camera guy shows the babe in the crowd


----------



## Boldgerg

Thank fuck that's over. Absolutely terrible.


----------



## rich110991

Crowd popped for Jade, so they weren’t that bored.


----------



## DUD

Its still hard for me to take Nyla Rose seriously as a beast given how many times she was beaten by Riho.


----------



## Asuka842

Araragi said:


> First She-Hulk, now it looks like she's trying to be a character from the Jetsons lol. Jade is good looking I don't know why she does this to herself.


Thundercats actually.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

You can see Nyla's bulge


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## the_hound

well that was utter wank and not in a good way


----------



## Ordar

Worst women’s match in aew history? Definitely the worst ppv one. Just fire both of them


----------



## Stellar

Camera shot at one of the women in the crowd cheering for Jades win.


----------



## Trophies

ROH title match gonna be a banger.


----------



## theshape31

That match needed to be heavy hitting with lots of power moves meant to impress. Instead it was a mediocre TV match, not sure who’s call it was to let this happen. Great powerbomb by Jade, but that’s about it.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Should've been on the pre-show. 

As bad as I expected.


----------



## RapShepard

Boo ROH and Jericho boo


----------



## Asuka842

FFS Tony, how many times does Jade have to have the worst match on a PPV? Nyla deserves better than this.

You’re running out of women to feed to her, just let someone else win that damn belt already.


----------



## DUD

Wonder what is next for Jade.


----------



## Geeee

I thought that match was bad and it was hurt by Jade being concerned about her tits popping out. However, the ending was good.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Jade can keep that shit forever if that can be her permanent attire.


----------



## rich110991

Sammy to win 🙈


----------



## ElTerrible

Her power moves are impressive. There is no denying that. The powerbomb, the big boot and the finisher look visually impressive against Nyla. Also 42-0. Never forget Statlander´s finisher is the Area 45-1. So only three more matches for Jade until Kris is ready.


----------



## PavelGaborik

theshape31 said:


> That match needed to be heavy hitting with lots of power moves meant to impress. Instead it was a mediocre TV match, not sure who’s call it was to let this happen.


I mean, Jade is strong as fuck but we have to be realistic, Nyla is a 300 lb biological male, there's really only so much Jade can do "power wise" in that situation, she did quite well in that regard all things considered.

It had no business being on the PPV.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Jade built like a real life goddess. Tbh I'm attracted to her but would be scared to have sex with her. Seems like the type to manhandle you in the sack.


----------



## La Parka

ROH title never had honor or dignity.


----------



## CovidFan

Claudio needs the Kings Of Wrestling theme he had in ROH back in 2010. It'd make no sense but it's better than this shit.


----------



## RapShepard

Asuka842 said:


> FFS Tony, how many times does Jade have to have the worst match on a PPV? Nyla deserves better than this.
> 
> You’re running out of women to feed to her, just let someone else win that damn belt already.


Wow so just because she's more of a look than a wrestler, and she's kinda too green for PPV, that means she shouldn't be champ...

WHAT A SEXIST PIECE OF SHIT YOU ARE


----------



## Whoanma

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Cheetara
> 
> View attachment 139448


It seems like almost nobody here used to watch Thundercats.


----------



## Missionary Chief

I can't believe this show cost $50.


----------



## shandcraig

RapShepard said:


> Boo ROH and Jericho boo


What if Bryan wins? You going to jerk off to the belt then?🤣🤣


----------



## Trophies

The fuck is Sammy wearing lol


----------



## 3venflow

Ordar said:


> Worst women’s match in aew history? Definitely the worst ppv one. Just fire both of them


Trust me, that was decent compared to some of the past stuff. Brandi/Allie vs Mel/Penelope made Nyla vs Jade look good.


----------



## RapShepard

Whoanma said:


> It seems like almost nobody here used to watch Thundercats. [emoji38]


As a 92 Child I must say the 80s cartoons were ass 

Thundercats
He-Man
GI Joe
OG Cartoon Ninja Turtles


----------



## theshape31

PavelGaborik said:


> I mean, Jade is strong as fuck but we have to be realistic, Nyla is a 300 lb biological male, there's really only so much Jade can do "power wise" in that situation, she did quite well in that regard all things considered.
> 
> It had no business being on the PPV.


Jade powerbombed her and made it look easy. There were any number of power moves that could’ve been pulled off. It was a poorly planned match with much more potential.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Asuka842 said:


> FFS Tony, how many times does Jade have to have the worst match on a PPV? Nyla deserves better than this.
> 
> You’re running out of women to feed to her, just let someone else win that damn belt already.


Nyla has a shit look, is a shit wrestler. 

Jade is green, but likely the strongest female in Pro Wrestling and undeniably has the best look.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> It seems like almost nobody here used to watch Thundercats.


----------



## The XL 2

Guevara has that naturally douchebag aura to him, like X Pac did.


----------



## Boldgerg

God I am so sick of watching the losers in the crowd badly singing this song.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Who was the lucky person who got paint Jades ass and legs and where the fuck do I sign up?


----------



## shandcraig

🤣🤣 that fan sign "Jericho absolutely sucks"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Danielson about to be 0-4-1 in World title matches.


----------



## ElTerrible

Genuinely could see all four man win. Even if Jericho is likely to retain, you have no idea how they will get there.


----------



## Blonde

Claudio and Bryan regretting their life decisions right now. Imagine being reduced to wrestling Sammy and Jeribloat...


----------



## Araragi

DRAGON PLS


----------



## RainmakerV2

Jericho should pin Sammy here. Just to switch shit up.


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> What if Bryan wins? You going to jerk off to the belt then?


Bryan will get boos too. Fuck the winner of this lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Sing Judas if you're a virgin


----------



## Stellar

Did they just now show that youtuber that in the green shirt? Can't remember his name...


----------



## Serpico Jones

Jeribloat.


----------



## The real Axel

The neckbeards singing to Judas surely is a sight to behold


----------



## rich110991

That Judas entrances was beautiful 😂


----------



## DUD

Jericho Appreciation Match incoming.

Him going 3-0 over Bryan in PPV's in 2022 is incredible.


----------



## PavelGaborik

theshape31 said:


> Jade powerbombed her and made it look easy. There were any number of power moves that could’ve been pulled off. It was a poorly planned match with much more potential.


That powerbomb was a combination of Nyla's momentum as well. Jade couldn't get Nyla up nearly as high as usual with the finisher, the weight/bone density was never going to allow Jade to safely utilize a significant amount of power moves.

Neither are great wrestlers, that's about as good as it was going to get.


----------



## The XL 2

It makes no sense for Jericho to keep this song if he's going to stay a heel


----------



## Itiswhatitis

You can tell this is already shaping up to be one of their worst pay-per-views


----------



## KingofKings1524

Hold #712 Armbar.


----------



## ElTerrible

Match placement and flow has been pretty flawless so far. Jade/Nyla to give crowd a breezer and Judas to revive them.


----------



## Trophies

Let’s get the statistics of winning this match


----------



## shandcraig

RapShepard said:


> Bryan will get boos too. Fuck the winner of this lol


Bryan is so bland but he's the under dog hero of the 2010 shitty era. Fans be simpin


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Itiswhatitis said:


> You can tell this is already shaping up to be one of their worst pay-per-views


It's been great so far. Not sure what you mean


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

rich110991 said:


> Crowd popped for Jade, so they weren’t that bored.


This was a lesson I learned after I went to the NJPW and ROH G1 Supercard at MSG. We had such a great time that night from the start to the end of the show. It wasn't until almost 24 hours later when I got online that I realized I was supposed to hate the show. It was non-stop bitching about every fucking little detail. The show is supposed to be fun if the fun police are always pissed they aren't worth listening to.


----------



## Geeee

Hopefully, this is the last time we see JAS vs BCC


----------



## DUD

The cameraman needs to stop panning to the crowd. There's one thing doing it at hot Scandinavian or Latino women wearing little to nothing in a summer World Cup. These people are not a good brand advertisement.


----------



## theshape31

PavelGaborik said:


> That powerbomb was a combination of Nyla's momentum as well. Jade couldn't get Nyla up nearly as high as usual with the finisher, the weight/bone density was never going to allow Jade to safely utilize a significant amount of power moves.
> 
> Neither are great wrestlers, that's about as good as it was going to get.


I think your opinion is silly. But your avatar is pretty great.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Itiswhatitis said:


> You can tell this is already shaping up to be one of their worst pay-per-views


Why? The first two matches slapped and the worst match(by far) on paper is already over with. I suppose the Sting/Darby vs Lethal/JJ match could also be a complete mess, but so far as good.


----------



## ElTerrible

Itiswhatitis said:


> You can tell this is already shaping up to be one of their worst pay-per-views


You can always tell the WWE shill. He´s trying to discourage people from buying a PPV 70 minutes into it like WWE is trying to sell their PPVs 70 minutes in.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

PPV for me has been highly enjoyable. No complaints so far.


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> Who was the lucky person who got paint Jades ass and legs and where the fuck do I sign up?


You're joking but whoever got that job scored well. They're probably making like 75k to travel and paint wrestlers lol


----------



## Asuka842

Whoanma said:


> It seems like almost nobody here used to watch Thundercats.


I grew up watching stuff like that after school.

Speaking of, RIP to THE Batman Kevin Conroy.


----------



## PavelGaborik

theshape31 said:


> I think your opinion is silly. But your avatar is pretty great.


----------



## The XL 2

Hopefully either Guevara or Claudio goes over. Jericho and Danielson have seen better days


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> PPV for me has been highly enjoyable. No complaints so far.


Same here. It's been great.


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> Bryan is so bland but he's the under dog hero of the 2010 shitty era. Fans be simpin


I don't mind Bryan, but I just don't like the weird need to keep the ROH titles around. 

I finally get why older fans didn't like WWE keeping the WCW titles around.


----------



## 3venflow

RapShepard said:


> You're joking but whoever got that job scored well. They're probably making like 75k to travel and paint wrestlers lol


I think Rebel works in makeup and hair, could have been her.


----------



## RainmakerV2

RapShepard said:


> You're joking but whoever got that job scored well. They're probably making like 75k to travel and paint wrestlers lol



Dude fuck that, I'd pay her.


----------



## The XL 2

shandcraig said:


> Bryan is so bland but he's the under dog hero of the 2010 shitty era. Fans be simpin


Its funny that Danielson and even his fans don't understand what got him over in 2014. It was all his character work.


----------



## Serpico Jones

I know we joke about it a lot but man…Jericho looks really old and fat.


----------



## KingofKings1524

RainmakerV2 said:


> Dude fuck that, I'd pay her.


Truth.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> I think Rebel works in makeup and hair, could have been her.


I saw a thread on Reddit after All Out that Brody King's wife had done Jade's She Hulk make-up (as well as House of Black and Darby's make-up). So it might have been her again?


----------



## Boldgerg

Lack of energy in this one.


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> I think Rebel works in makeup and hair, could have been her.


Tony is a true businessman. Got half the roster doing double duty lol. Shout out to him


RainmakerV2 said:


> Dude fuck that, I'd pay her.


You're RainmakerV2 these bitches pay you! Be strong lol


----------



## shandcraig

I just realized this is actually a wwe match


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Which match is going be my shower break match...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## PavelGaborik

Serpico Jones said:


> I know we joke about it a lot but man…Jericho looks really old and fat.


This is literally like the leanest he's been in 7+ years....are you on crack?


----------



## RapShepard

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Which match is going be my shower break match...


Jeff Jarrett vs Sting


----------



## Geeee

Jericho with The Attitude Adjustment. Obviously Cena will be All Elite


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

RapShepard said:


> Jeff Jarrett vs Sting


Good call


----------



## rich110991

Jericho looks like he has put a little bit of weight back on to me. The hatred for Sammy is so uncalled for.


----------



## RainmakerV2

RapShepard said:


> Tony is a true businessman. Got half the roster doing double duty lol. Shout out to himYou're RainmakerV2 these bitches pay you! Be strong lol



She has one of those big muscle asses. I love that shit.




I'll see myself out


----------



## DUD

Serpico Jones said:


> I know we joke about it a lot but man…Jericho looks really old and fat.


He's not looking for that WWE contract anymore now Vince is gone so he's reinvented himself back to Jeribloat.


----------



## PavelGaborik

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Which match is going be my shower break match...


Should've been Nyla/Jade

Now it's gotta be Darby/Sting vs Lethal/JJ


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Geeee said:


> Jericho with The Attitude Adjustment. Obviously Cena will be All Elite


Whats Xion Sheena doing in the Dynamite zone


----------



## RapShepard

No joke I love how normal moves are extra effective in multiman matches and if you're a valet lol. 

Claudio been dead like 30 minutes for nothing


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

RapShepard said:


> No joke I love how normal moves are extra effective in multiman matches and if you're a valet lol.
> 
> Claudio been dead like 30 minutes for nothing


He's on the referee sliders


----------



## RapShepard

Props to Jericho for getting the Lionsault back on point


----------



## 3venflow

Here we gooooo.


----------



## DUD

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Which match is going be my shower break match...




Don't be silly. Us AEW fans don't shower.


----------



## Geeee

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Whats Xion Sheena doing in the Dynamite zone


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Sammy


----------



## PavelGaborik

People saying Jericho looks "out of shape" clearly weren't here two years ago :


----------



## RapShepard

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> He's on the referee sliders


Shits hilarious, a gut punch might as well be Hogan's leg drop in these situations


----------



## Mr316

Looks like Jericho is back to not giving a fuck now that he signed a new contract. He’s getting fat again.


----------



## 3venflow

Tony just missed his chance to recreate WCW's finest hour with Jericho and Sammy... the fingerpoke of doom.


----------



## kyledriver

PavelGaborik said:


> People saying Jericho looks "out of shape" clearly weren't here two years ago :


Literally looks like a sumo wrestler 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee

this would make so much more sense if it was Garcia, since they had already teased dissension between Jericho and Garcia. Guevara has been subservient to Jericho since Dynamite 1


----------



## DUSTY 74

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594148515701194752


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

What are you thinking Sammy?!?!?


----------



## Rhetro

Imagine paying top dollar to sit rows 2-5 and you got that moron in the red jacket standing the whole fucking event. Buddy you got front row seat you don’t need to stand the whole night you a fuckin distraction and an asshole


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Geeee said:


>


BIIIIING CHILLING


----------



## DUD

Can't help but think this should be Garcia instead of Sammy in this match.


----------



## PavelGaborik

DUD said:


> He's not looking for that WWE contract anymore now Vince is gone so he's reinvented himself back to Jeribloat.


Did you see him at the end of his last WWE run? lol


----------



## Whoanma

Jericho…


----------



## RapShepard

Claudio in tights just feels weird lol, no **** of course.


----------



## 3venflow

Damn, they had me there!


----------



## ElTerrible

Damn Jericho should have tapped. That would have a great ending. Claudo vs. Daniel for the belt.


----------



## RapShepard

Jericho said he ain't putting the kid over lol


----------



## Araxen

I don't think Jericho should be kicking out of that. It's kind of ridiculous.


----------



## The XL 2

Does everybody have to kick out of everything in this company? That would have been a good finish


----------



## DRose1994

Hate false finishes like that. Jericho eats two finishers and kicks out.. yeah okay


----------



## shandcraig

This match seems strange


----------



## 3venflow

This match is BANGING.


----------



## The XL 2

This trying to push Danielson as a badass is embarrassing. No believability whatsoever


----------



## PavelGaborik

Ah man Danielson should've won there


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> This match seems strange


It's trying to be interesting, but it's not lol


----------



## 3venflow

Sensing Jericho will slide in and steal this.


----------



## Blonde

The XL 2 said:


> Does everybody have to kick out of everything in this company? That would have been a good finish


It's the ethos of this company.


----------



## PavelGaborik

The XL 2 said:


> This trying to push Danielson as a badass is embarrassing. No believability whatsoever


Lol Danielson is one of the few guys in Pro Wrestling who actually has decent/believable striking and grappling technique. His switch kick in particular is actually great, you can tell he genuinely trains/has trained kickboxing.

It's not all about being a juice head, watch combat sports.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Geeee said:


> this would make so much more sense if it was Garcia, since they had already teased dissension between Jericho and Garcia. Guevara has been subservient to Jericho since Dynamite 1


Garcia's story is over. It was, 'Where does his alegence lie.' He made his choice. Now he moves on to something else.


----------



## Asuka842

Credit to Jericho, the guy has gotten into GREAT shape of being 50 years old.


----------



## RapShepard

If this is what ROH was about no wonder it never picked up steam. 

Good wrestlers doing meh wrestling.


----------



## DUD

I can't figure out what's irritating me more. Audrey's weird reactions or that tosser in the front row wearing red who won't sit down.


----------



## The XL 2

PavelGaborik said:


> Lol Danielson is one of the few guys in Pro Wrestling who actually has decent/believable striking and grappling technique.
> 
> It's not all about being a juice head, watch combat sports.


Got nothing to do with being a juice head. He's not only small, but he's a mediocre athlete and his stuff doesnt look good.

Speaking of combat sports, when does a welterweight beat a heavyweight? Weight classes for a reason


----------



## PavelGaborik

Jericho moves so much better since he's dropped the weight. I thought he was done two years ago, props to him for putting the work in.


----------



## 3venflow

Rhhodes said:


> It's the ethos of this company.


An idea literally popularized in America by WWE with matches like Rock vs Austin and Taker vs HHH where they kicked out of each other's finishers 100 times.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

This is another great match. Great show so far and we are only 4 matches in.


----------



## Stellar

That uppercut looked brutal lol


----------



## rich110991

Sammy the highlight reel.


----------



## PavelGaborik

The XL 2 said:


> Got nothing to do with being a juice head. He's not only small, but he's a mediocre athlete and his stuff doesnt look good.
> 
> Speaking of combat sports, when does a welterweight beat a heavyweight? Weight classes for a reason



If you don't think his grappling, striking(particularly his switch kick) look smooth, I'm not particularly interested in furthering the discussion, as you've clearly never spent a day training any type of combat sport in your life.


----------



## Boldgerg

Danielson is genuinely just utterly pointless.

An absolute, glorified jobber. It's fucking sad.


----------



## 3venflow

3venflow said:


> Sensing Jericho will slide in and steal this.


Yep yep.


----------



## kyledriver

He just crushed Sammy [emoji1787]

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Araxen

Meh...


----------



## theshape31

Good match, even if it was obvious who was going over.


----------



## Mr316

Another great match.


----------



## shandcraig

@RapShepard


----------



## RainmakerV2

Eh


----------



## Asuka842

3venflow said:


> An idea literally popularized in America by WWE with matches like Rock vs Austin and Taker vs HHH where they kicked out of each other's finishers 100 times.





The XL 2 said:


> Got nothing to do with being a juice head. He's not only small, but he's a mediocre athlete and his stuff doesnt look good.
> 
> Speaking of combat sports, when does a welterweight beat a heavyweight? Weight classes for a reason


It took three Roxk Bottoms to pin Stone Cold at Mania 19. And Rock kicked out of an absurd amount of punishment at Mania X7.

Oh and Undertaker vs. Triple H at Mania 27 and 28 as well.


----------



## RapShepard

Lmao Jericho is elevating folk by winning when it matters


----------



## Ordar

That ending was terrible


----------



## redban

This is where Jade vs Nyla helped. We needed a cool off in between the 3 long matches filled with endless near falls


----------



## La Parka

that was meant to be a leaping judas effect? lmao

good match none the less.


----------



## Geeee

I thought this match started slow but the back half really picked up.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

That Juda effect into the airplane spin was incredible!


----------



## grecefar

just saw the trio match, it was good and I'm glad they won. It was like a 100% sure the elite to win but in the middle of the match the death triangle made me believe they could win and they did.

it's been a while since a tune in aew and penta got in shape, good for him he looks great.


----------



## Araragi

PavelGaborik said:


> Ah man Danielson should've won there


What I say after every Danielson match these days.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Really fucking fun match. Kind of wish Danielson would have won, though.


----------



## rich110991

Good quick thinking to hit the 2nd Judas Effect!


----------



## Stellar

Jericho ever the opportunist. Right victor in this match. When Jericho loses the title it needs to be in a singles match.


----------



## The XL 2

PavelGaborik said:


> If you don't think his grappling, striking(particularly his switch kick) look smooth, I'm not particularly interested in furthering the discussion, as you've clearly never spent a day training any type of combat sport in your life.


It looks fine. Not enough to be pushed as some sort of bad ass kicker. The fact that you think it is tells me that you don't have any idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Trophies

A BANGER


----------



## PavelGaborik

That was pretty great. 


3/4 have been fantastic to start, kinda feels like the back end is doomed now though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

0-4-1 WTG Total Kunt!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Legit, just go to the main event now - nothing is following the first 3 matches

(i am ignoring the Jade match)

crowd will die now at some point and come back strong in main event


----------



## ElTerrible

90 minutes already worth the prize. Fans are getting desperate for underdog Bryan again. MJF to Danielson to Omega is the natural progression.


----------



## 3venflow

Sammy tanked last time he left Jericho and got himself back on track when they reunited. Splitting them would be very risky, I don't think they'll go that route.


----------



## DUD

Cesaro laying in the ring thinking "people warned me this would happen".


----------



## Araxen

Skank vs the Queen


----------



## PavelGaborik

The XL 2 said:


> It looks fine. Not enough to be push as some sort of bad ass kicker.


Who has more believable looking striking technique in Pro Wrestling? Black, Nakamura are two off the top of my head who are also really good, who else? Most guys throw sloppy, looking crap.

It doesn't matter your weight class if your punches look like shit.


----------



## Boldgerg

DUD said:


> Cesaro laying in the ring thinking "people warned me this would happen".


One of many at least borderline pointless signings.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Oh God here we go


----------



## ElTerrible

3venflow said:


> Sammy tanked last time he left Jericho and got himself back on track when they reunited. Splitting them would be very risky, I don't think they'll go that route.


In the ROH cosmos The Ocho and the Spanish God make so much sense as people to hate.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Cool match. Competitive matches like that should help put that title on the map. At least for this company.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

DUD said:


> Jericho Appreciation Match incoming.
> 
> Him going 3-0 over Bryan in PPV's in 2022 is incredible.


It's incredibly idiotic from "Booker of theYear"


----------



## Asuka842

Danielson is almost too giving for his own good
Beating him in AEW doesn’t mean much at this point.


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> @RapShepard


----------



## Whoanma

These match endings.


----------



## rich110991

Let’s go Britt!


----------



## Serpico Jones

Saraya with some awesome cleavage.


----------



## The XL 2

PavelGaborik said:


> Who has more believable looking striking technique in Pro Wrestling? Black, Nakamura are two off the top of my head who are also really good, who else? Most guys throw sloppy, looking crap.
> 
> It doesn't matter your weight class if your punches look like shit.


He throws decent looking forearms and elbows. His kicks look like absolute shit. He's small and not that athletic. Him being an ass kicker doesn't come across well on TV


----------



## RainmakerV2

Paiges theme is a banger and a half.


----------



## shandcraig

Hopefully the plastic doesn't fall off her face from the match


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Her "doctor" cleared her


----------



## DUD

Looking forward to this match. Its a shame given Saraya's history it's not happening on a big WWE stage but Britt should be able to give her a good match.


----------



## Stellar

Saraya trying to not get emotional


----------



## redban

Showing Paige’s bro at ringside = confirmed she is winning

I don’t feel she should beat the top heel in her first match back


----------



## 3venflow

The endgame of JAS vs BCC should be Danielson tapping out Jericho at Final Battle. With Joe turning heel and Garcia falling into line, there are no more convenient options to dethrone Jericho.


----------



## theshape31

One of the most important matches of Saraya’s career, stakes are high!


----------



## Geeee

Britt ending the beef by wearing Thunder Rosa tribute gear tonight


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

I guess this chick's brother is going to interfere and cost our Dr. Baker the match.


----------



## RainmakerV2

redban said:


> Showing Paige’s bro at ringside = confirmed she is winning
> 
> I don’t feel she should beat the top heel in her first match back



Well of course Paige is winning lol


----------



## The real Axel

I always assumed her name would be pronounced "Suh-RYE-uh"

Suh-RAY-Uh just sounds weird to me.


----------



## shandcraig

Britt seems emotionally not here


----------



## Trophies

What a chest on Saraya.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Minor complaint with the pyro is they sound weak. Like sparklers. I think WWE uses pyro sound effects with the actual pyro to give it more impact.


----------



## DUD

Surprised Saraya didn't get a big entrance. Must have been her call that.


----------



## Missionary Chief

Saraya looking like deathbed Michael Jackson.


----------



## Asuka842

The real Axel said:


> I always assumed her name would be pronounced "Suh-RYE-uh"
> 
> Suh-RAY-Uh just sounds weird to me.


I mean her mother literally named her based off a mistake in pronunciation after all.


----------



## RainmakerV2

shandcraig said:


> Britt seems emotionally not here



She's doin the job, brother


----------



## kyledriver

Soraya is hot, I love that emo look

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Not gonna lie...after this past week on Dynamite, I thought Saraya would get booed


----------



## PavelGaborik

The XL 2 said:


> He throws decent looking forearms and elbows. His kicks look like absolute shit. He's small and not that athletic. Him being an ass kicker doesn't come across well on TV


LOL his switch kick is literally his most believable weapon from a striking POV. He doesn't always switch the hip over(for obvious) reasons, but the fluidity is absolutely perfect and 110% a trained technique in a kickboxing gym. 

I don't know what to tell you dude, you clearly have no interest in learning anything about striking technique, so I guess we're done here.


----------



## 3venflow

Her nipple showing there and the camera man stayed on it.


----------



## DUD

JR shitting on the women's champion when she isn't in the match is classic AEW JR.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Jesus, Paige has a huge refund gap. Lol.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

How dumb to do moves like that lol


----------



## Ordar

Paige shouldn’t have come back


----------



## Stellar

Okay, I do question doing that move on the outside to Saraya... I get what they are doing, but I don't want to see some sort of botch happen on Saraya that puts her back on the shelf.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

shandcraig said:


> Britt seems emotionally not here


Tony got chased away


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Hey guys, did you know her brother is at ringside? Surprised they haven't mentioned it yet.


----------



## PavelGaborik

I hate when women who look like Saraya, who you'd expect to walk out to some heavy metal or some shit come walking out to some pussy pop rock trash.

Come out to Mayhem or something, you poser.


----------



## RainmakerV2

The neck work is making the crowd uncomfortable. Might not be having the effect they want.


----------



## ty1990

Both these woman are so fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araxen

Crowd is dead for this match.


----------



## redban

PavelGaborik said:


> I hate when women who look like Saraya, who you'd expect to walk out to some heavy metal or some shit come walking out to some pussy pop rock trash.
> 
> Come out to Mayhem or something, you poser.


she’s dating the lead singer of Falling in Reverse. She’s probably using the theme for “awww babe” points


----------



## KingofKings1524

I’m holding my breath like I was with HHH/HBK at Summerslam.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Saraya had a pretty nice rack, I can't stand when women unnecessarily get cheap, shitty implants.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Ordar said:


> Paige shouldn’t have come back


I saw the video and it wasn't on her back.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

redban said:


> she’s dating the lead singer of Falling in Reverse. She’s probably using the theme for “awww babe” points


Ronnie Radke. Real piece of shit. He's been to jail for murder


----------



## PavelGaborik

redban said:


> she’s dating the lead singer of Falling in Reverse. She’s probably using the theme for “awww babe” points


Cringing even harder now


----------



## Ordar

This womens division is terrible. PLEASE put the title on Jamie Hayter


----------



## kyledriver

Love that Brooklyn accent, sorayer

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

Customary for bad injuries to be worked into matches. At least it gives these two a focal point and story, so it has some structure and isn't a total clusterfuck like womens match no.1.

Even with these two though, the crowd isn't overly interested.


----------



## RainmakerV2

PavelGaborik said:


> Saraya had a pretty nice rack, I can't stand when women unnecessarily get cheap, shitty implants.



That refund gap is huge lol. Her boobs go under her armpits.



I'd still suck em and all but ya know


----------



## Mr316

This is rough.


----------



## Boldgerg

Crowd has died.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> That refund gap is huge lol. Her boobs go under her armpits.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd still suck em and all but ya know


They wouldn't be at the top of my titties to suck list personally, but I've had worse in my mouth as well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Asuka842 said:


> Danielson is almost too giving for his own good
> Beating him in AEW doesn’t mean much at this point.


It's TK'S call and he has proved t be grossly incompetent in Danielson's booking.

2 time Mania main eventer keeps losing to 50 something Jericho. Utter garbage.


----------



## Boldgerg

I'd be scared to put my mouth anywhere near any part of Saraya.

She probably perspires jizz.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Boldgerg said:


> Crowd has died.



Paige did the neck selling thing like she was fucked within 30 seconds of the start and immediately made the crowd uncomfortable and now they gotta get it back.


----------



## Missionary Chief

Hard to top Jungle Boy's johnny-asscracker off the cage.


----------



## Mr316

As I predicted. The 3 women matches will be awful part of the show.


----------



## Boldgerg

Missionary Chief said:


> Hard to top Jungle Boy's johnny-asscracker off the cage.


Wasn't even that good.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> I'd be scared to put my mouth anywhere near any part of Saraya.
> 
> She probably perspires cum.


Fair point


----------



## Asuka842

Gotta give Britt credit. She is doing all she can to protect Saraya here.


----------



## shandcraig

crowd is trying really hard to be in it


----------



## The XL 2

PavelGaborik said:


> LOL his switch kick is literally his most believable weapon from a striking POV. He doesn't always switch the hip over(for obvious) reasons, but the fluidity is absolutely perfect and 110% a trained technique in a kickboxing gym.
> 
> I don't know what to tell you dude, you clearly have no interest in learning anything about striking technique, so I guess we're done here.


I'm a big fan of the sport of MMA and trained when I was in my late teens and early 20s. His roundhouse looks like shit, it's slow and doesn't look impactful. Black, Tajiri etc have good kicks. Bryan doesn't. 

If you knew anything about the sport of MMA, then you'd know that a flabby welterweight with no speed or athletic ability wouldn't do much in an open weight tournament, and pro wrestling is open weight. Either way, it's a work and Danielson doesn't come across as believable as a badass. He's better off as an underdog


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Why is one random guy chanting USA


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Customary for bad injuries to be worked into matches. At least it gives these two a focal point and story, so it has some structure and isn't a total clusterfuck like womens match no.1.
> 
> Even with these two though, the crowd isn't overly interested.


to me the crowd looks nervous

i’m kinda nervous too - can’t really watch this


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

God this is brutal. Dr. Baker deserves better. You'd think Tony Khan would learn not to bring these former wwe failures that can't cut it in here.


----------



## ElTerrible

The problem is that the fans don´t want to hate on somebody that has been out of the ring with a neck injury for five years, but they really want to cheer Britt, so you get this weird vibe around the match.


----------



## Mr316

Boldgerg said:


> I'd be scared to put my mouth anywhere near any part of Saraya.
> 
> She probably perspires jizz.


Hahahahahaha


----------



## DUD

It looks like we're going to have a best of three series with these women given how much they're holding back.

I imagine part of that is Britt working safe on Saraya but they're both seemingly leaving a lot on the table.


----------



## Mr316

This match needs to end


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

This is fkin terrible lmao


----------



## 3venflow

Britt's exhausted her moves so Saraya gonna win.


----------



## theshape31

Asuka842 said:


> Gotta give Britt credit. She is doing all she can to protect Saraya here.


Both doing well to protect each other.


----------



## Boldgerg

That was flat as fuck.


----------



## RapShepard

This is fake epic


----------



## Asuka842

This match really shouldn’t go this long.

They’re asking Saraya to do too much too soon.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

OH MY GAWD THIS KEEPING IS DYINGGG LMAO


----------



## RainmakerV2

Paige is totally gassed.


----------



## shandcraig

why is she so fucking emotional


----------



## PavelGaborik

Honestly thought it picked up towards the end. It wasn't great, it wasn't bad to me either. 

6/10 match for me, considering my low expectations it was ok, significantly better than Jade/Nyla earlier.


----------



## La Parka

Solid match.

Paige was a fantastic singing for AEW.


----------



## captainzombie

I think a lot of it has to do with Britt trying to work safe with Saraya, which has caused this match not to be that good. Not sure what they could have done since they probably wanted her first match back on PPV. She needed to get back into ring shape and this was not it.


----------



## The XL 2

The first DDT looked better. Should have gone home off of it instead of doing another one


----------



## redban

I understand it’s her first match in 5 years, but she didn’t need to win over Britt in her first match. Many people have lost their return matches and ended up fine


----------



## Boldgerg

Hahahaha they've actually managed to get Yuta on the PPV.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Match was fine. Didn't need Paige pretending like she was shoot fucked or all the finisher kick outs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I'm glad Britt put her over clean.


----------



## Trophies

HOSS FIGHT NEXT


----------



## Asuka842

That should have been like 8-9 minutes Max.

Ease Saraya back in.

Honestly win or lose, this was one of Britt’s best performance imo given what she had to try and work with here.


----------



## PavelGaborik

I think the worst thing about Saraya's theme is you hear the opening riff and you expect it to be a decent song...then the auto tuned vocals hit and it just goes down the drain from there.


Brutal as fuck


----------



## rich110991

Hopefully this is just the start of a double turn and Britt losing will help her face turn.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I need to take a fucking shower


----------



## CovidFan

Looking forward to this one. Gonna be fun af


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

What? This girl gets one win and JR says she's looking for championships?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Why is one random guy chanting USA


----------



## theshape31

That match was perfectly fine, given the circumstances.


----------



## Geeee

Match was alright. I feel happy for Saraya being able to continue her career. She had to retire so young and you never want to see that


----------



## KingofKings1524

Really happy for Saraya. Whether you like her or not, that was pretty cool.


----------



## The XL 2

Boldgerg said:


> Hahahaha they've actually managed to get Yuta on the PPV.


He's AEW franchise player. When I think of charisma and larger than life star power, I think Wheeler Yuta.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Hobbs, Wardlow, and Joe here to bring me out of the depression the last match put me in.


----------



## Boldgerg

Hobbs just doesn't draw that much of a reaction, does he?

I like him, but he's not really over.


----------



## DUD

Really like all three of these guys albeit tripple threat matches rarely work.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


What the actual fuck is this lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2

Crusher Blackwell said:


> What? This girl gets one win and JR says she's looking for championships?



I mean she just beat Baker. Who else does she need to go through exactly? Honestly if they ain't putting it on Hayter tonight have her beat Storm at the next PPV and just go with it.


----------



## Rhetro

Good for Saraya. But how do you get this fued stretched out when the face wins clean on the first match?


----------



## Asuka842

RainmakerV2 said:


> Match was fine. Didn't need Paige pretending like she was shoot fucked or all the finisher kick outs.


Saraya looked, better than expected, for not wrestling in years and having an iffy neck.

but they REALLY need to bring her along carefully from now on.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOSS matches rock!!!! LFG Hobbs!!!!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> What the actual fuck is this lmao


The 3 A's

It's true!


----------



## PavelGaborik

The XL 2 said:


> I'm a big fan of the sport of MMA and trained when I was in my late teens and early 20s. H*is roundhouse looks like shit, it's slow and doesn't look impactful*. Black, Tajiri etc have good kicks. Bryan doesn't.
> 
> If you knew anything about the sport of MMA, then you'd know that a flabby welterweight with no speed or athletic ability wouldn't do much in an open weight tournament, and pro wrestling is open weight. Either way, it's a work and Danielson doesn't come across as believable as a badass. He's better off as an underdog


A switch kick is not the same as a basic roundhouse kick, you would know this if you genuinely trained. You have to switch your stance, flip the hip over in quick succession, otherwise it's going to be extremely telegraphed and look like dog shit. There's also a karate version where you don't completely switch stance, but flip the lead leg up from the front leg without switching over the hip.

They also don't; have four way MMA fights in any type of respectable organization, and Jericho/Sammy damn sure are not anywhere near HW's. I also wouldn't exactly classify Danielson as "flabby' in the slightest, he looks to be in some of the best shape of his life, likely a solid 185.


----------



## Chan Hung

The XL 2 said:


> He's AEW franchise player. When I think of charisma and larger than life star power, I think Wheeler Yuta.


Legend has it that Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia are Tony's secret main event fantasy for All Out 2023.


----------



## DUD

Boldgerg said:


> Hobbs just doesn't draw that much of a reaction, does he?
> 
> I like him, but he's not really over.


The booking of him over the last two years has really fucked him.


----------



## Asuka842

Crusher Blackwell said:


> What? This girl gets one win and JR says she's looking for championships?


TK cannot book women for shit. She beat Britt, who’s like one of two women Tony had put real effort into building.

Given The state of the division, JR ain’t wrong here.


----------



## MariusBale

So they will fight for TNT title because Joe title means nothing …


----------



## Chan Hung

I dislike how this triple threat is randomly thrown together. The Joe turn was booked awful.


----------



## DUD

Rick Knox referee. Fuck.


----------



## Chan Hung

MariusBale said:


> So they will fight for TNT title because Joe title means nothing …


Joe's holding a title for a defunct company that doesn't even have a current running show LOL. Even Impact at least is alive. ROH pretty much is dead.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> Hobbs just doesn't draw that much of a reaction, does he?
> 
> I like him, but he's not really over.


He has a great look, is good in the ring but he just feels like he belongs in the upper mid card.

The charisma just isn't there.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Anyone else get popping audio


----------



## Trophies

Another match where the odds of winning need to be broken down


----------



## HoneyBee

Can't believe Saraya is still only 30. Damn she's done so much already in her young life. I hope she has a great career second time around. She's also very hot, great body.


----------



## CovidFan

Hobbs: A shorter, better Ice Train?


----------



## Asuka842

HoneyBee said:


> Can't believe Saraya is still only 30. Damn she's done so much already in her young life. I hope she has a great career second time around. She's also very hot, great body.


her vs. Britt was better than Jade vs. Nyla, which I was NOT expecting.


----------



## Araragi

Match was fine but why have her come in and immediately go over your top heel clean? Whatever.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

HoneyBee said:


> Can't believe Saraya is still only 30. Damn she's done so much already in her young life. I hope she has a great career second time around. She's also very hot, great body.


They made a whole movie based on her life and she's only 30. Already been wrestling for decades, retired and came out of retirement.


----------



## theshape31

WarWings!


----------



## Chan Hung

DUD said:


> Rick Knox referee. Fuck.


He's awful as hell. Worst ref ever. You can thank these two clowns for him being in the company lol


----------



## Boldgerg

Wardlow is such an athlete.


----------



## HoneyBee

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Anyone else get popping audio


You on Fite? The chromecast stream seems to lag every few minutes but is fine if streaming directly through the app on the TV.


----------



## 3venflow

If Hobbs wins this, I'd like to see Jungle Boy feud with him, using the momentum of beating big man Luchasaurus. Not much they can do with JB/Lucha/Christian now until Christian's arm heals.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

HoneyBee said:


> You on Fite? The chromecast stream seems to lag every few minutes but is fine if streaming directly through the app on the TV.


Yes. Might be my headphones exploding. If I dont type again you know the answer


----------



## Serpico Jones

Hobbs and Wardlow are two guys to build around.


----------



## Mr316

This match is…not good.


----------



## Asuka842

It should not be possible for a man that big to do stuff like that.


----------



## Trophies

Wait forgot about the tag match with Sting and Double J lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I actually like Hobbs. Not every big guy has to be The Rock. Plenty of bigger guys have had decent careers.


----------



## Stellar

Joe doing all of this old spots. lol Flashbacks to TNA.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Trophies said:


> Wait forgot about the tag match with Sting and Double J lol


Jeff Jarrett is in a match? Holy fuck.


----------



## The XL 2

PavelGaborik said:


> A switch kick is not the same as a basic roundhouse kick, you would know this if you genuinely trained. You have to switch your stance, flip the hip over in quick succession, otherwise it's going to be extremely telegraphed and look like dog shit. There's also a karate version where you don't completely switch stance, but flip the lead leg up from the front leg without switching over the hip.
> 
> They also don't; have four way MMA fights in any type of respectable organization, and Jericho/Sammy damn sure are not anywhere near HW's. I also wouldn't exactly classify Danielson as "flabby' in the slightest, he looks to be in some of the best shape of his life, likely a solid 185.





PavelGaborik said:


> A switch kick is not the same as a basic roundhouse kick, you would know this if you genuinely trained. You have to switch your stance, flip the hip over in quick succession, otherwise it's going to be extremely telegraphed and look like dog shit. There's also a karate version where you don't completely switch stance, but flip the lead leg up from the front leg without switching over the hip.
> 
> They also don't; have four way MMA fights in any type of respectable organization, and Jericho/Sammy damn sure are not anywhere near HW's. I also wouldn't exactly classify Danielson as "flabby' in the slightest, he looks to be in some of the best shape of his life, likely a solid 185.


A switch kick is just switched stance roundhouse kick. And Bryan doesn't throw it particularly well. Trying to make a point using semantics is laughable. 

Bryan is probably about 175lbs, and while not fat, he's not shredded or anything. Not a big guy


----------



## Serpico Jones

Three big motherfuckers in the ring right now.


----------



## The XL 2

Everything Wardlow and Hobbs do is vicious and believable as fuck


----------



## Missionary Chief

Feels like I been fighting the urge to turn this off for hours.


----------



## Geeee

power bomb symphony is a stupid move in a triple threat


----------



## theshape31

Joe!


----------



## Boldgerg

Oh fuck off.


----------



## redban

What the hell… Joe?


----------



## Boldgerg

Yeah, give it to the fat old broken down cunt of all people.


----------



## 3venflow

Two Belts Joe


----------



## Trophies

Jesus Hobbs got fucked up. Double champ for Joe


----------



## rich110991

Whaaaaat


----------



## Araxen

Really? That's who you end Wardlow's push? ooof!


----------



## CovidFan

Wardlow onto face MJF. Cements MJF winning later


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

HAHAHAHAHHAHA OMG


----------



## HoneyBee

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> They made a whole movie based on her life and she's only 30. Already been wrestling for decades, retired and came out of retirement.


Yeh man, she's a great pick up for AEW for sure. Some of the clowns on here moaning that she went over Britt. She's royalty, I wouldn't expect anything less. What do they want, her to be the next flop like Ruby Soho lol.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Well, that I did not see coming.


----------



## DRose1994

Disappointed.


----------



## theshape31

Very good finish, solid match overall.


----------



## Chelsea

50 pages already!

Didn't expect The Elite to lose and Joe to win.


----------



## Serpico Jones

I don’t get it.


----------



## The XL 2

They needed to get the belt off of Wardlow, but Hobbs would have been the better choice imo


----------



## shandcraig

Tony has trust issues.


----------



## RapShepard

Lmao they put it on a guy who hasn't shown the ability to be healthy lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

CovidFan said:


> Wardlow onto face MJF. Cements MJF winning later


Delusional lmao


----------



## La Parka

Good match, terrible finish. 

What a horrendous TNT title run for Wardlow.


----------



## Asuka842

As much as I love Joe, he was the last person who should have won here imo.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Wow. That was the last option I would have gone with.


----------



## KingofKings1524

The fuck? Well, that’s certainly one way to go.


----------



## DUD

That ending was better than I anticipated.


----------



## Trophies

Hobbs and Wardlow = WarHobbs?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Wardlow and MFJ to WWE baby!


----------



## RainmakerV2

I LOVE Joe but at this stage of his career he don't need to be a double champion.


----------



## RapShepard

It's hilarious guys like Jericho and Joe did all that complaining about old guys holding down the young folk. 

Just to become the old guys holding down younf folk.


----------



## La Parka

Trophies said:


> Hobbs and Wardlow = WarHobbs?


Hoblow


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Hager will do anything for that hat.


----------



## CovidFan

Trophies said:


> Hobbs and Wardlow = WarHobbs?


Hobbs + Wardlow = How?


----------



## 3venflow

Ishii back to another job.


----------



## Geeee

they should unify those two TV titles.


----------



## Araragi

Nice seeing you Wardlow thanks for coming.


----------



## theshape31

Ishii on Dynamite!


----------



## Stellar

I get Tony's thinking....setting up for Wardlow vs. Samoa Joe in the future but I still question making Joe a double champ when he is the least healthy guy in that match. lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

The XL 2 said:


> *A switch kick is just switched stance roundhouse kick.* And Bryan doesn't throw it particularly well. Trying to make a point using semantics is laughable.
> 
> Bryan is probably about 175lbs, and while not fat, he's not shredded or anything. Not a big guy


That's literally what I said, I said it's not a conventional roundhouse kick, you quickily need to switch your stance, where as with a conventional roundhouse you just launch it from orthodox/south paw.

He's in good shape, certainly closer to "shredded" than "flabby"


----------



## RapShepard

NJPW and ROH that'll bring in views


----------



## The XL 2

Jericho is going to face a 50 year old baked potato on Dynamite. I can smell the ratings


----------



## RainmakerV2

theshape31 said:


> Ishii on Dynamite!



Oh yeah that'll bring the ratings up.


----------



## Geeee

LOL OC and Hager kind of have the same energy


----------



## redban

Ishii is Cassidy’s good friend? I thought Ishii was a heel. He was feuding with Kingston last time we saw him


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Jericho just did a call back for his $7,000 jacket. That was terrific.


----------



## PavelGaborik

I love Joe, wouldn't have any issue with this typically, but the guy cannot stay healthy. 

I suspect it ends with Wardlow coming on top in the feud, but it's a risk of Joe actually being able to stay healthy throughout. 

He did look really good tonight though.


----------



## KingofKings1524

“You’re damn right it is!”


----------



## Serpico Jones

Another Japanese jabroni to drive up those Dynamite rating baby!


----------



## DUD

I'm jealous of how easy Jake Hager has it in life.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

So Danielson can't win a title match and Joe is a double champ?


----------



## Asuka842

Ishii losing to Jericho, please no.


----------



## La Parka

DUD said:


> I'm jealous of how easy Jake Hager has it in life.


jealous of that cool hat


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I go shower now


----------



## The XL 2

Hager is one of the most irrelevant World Champs ever.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Trophies said:


> Hobbs and Wardlow = WarHobbs?


How about Hardlow


----------



## ElTerrible

That is pro wrestling. How much has been tried to get Hager over and a stupid hat might do it.


----------



## CovidFan

Calling Jeff Jarrett a "legend". Way to make a word worthless.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## CovidFan

Crusher Blackwell said:


> How about Hardlow


Hoardlow


----------



## RapShepard

Sting's AEW run is ridiculous. Folk whined about him losing to HHH and Rollins. But are pretending this weird tag run in AEW is good shit.


----------



## Geeee

I can't believe I'm paying to watch Jeff Jarrett wrestle in 2022. I'm not sure if I love it or hate it


----------



## DUD

Looking forward to this.


----------



## KingofKings1524

I gotta say, Wardlow losing is a head scratcher. That’s just bad booking honestly.


----------



## PavelGaborik

This is likely to be....bad.


----------



## Asuka842

RapShepard said:


> Sting's AEW run is ridiculous. Folk whined about him losing to HHH and Rollins. But are pretending this weird tag run in AEW is good shit.


I mean, it absolutely is.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Geeee said:


> I can't believe I'm paying to watch Jeff Jarrett wrestle in 2022. I'm not sure if I love it or hate it


Fuck that. I’m all in on Double J. The King of the Mountain is back!


----------



## Serpico Jones

I used to watch Sting when I was 11 years old.

I’m 36.


----------



## Chan Hung

Unfortunately more of these guys from Japan who cant help with storylines and can't cut a basic sentence. Can't wait.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Geeee said:


> I can't believe I'm paying to watch Jeff Jarrett wrestle in 2022. I'm not sure if I love it or hate it


A WILD SLAPNUTS APPEARED!! 😂


----------



## Chan Hung

KingofKings1524 said:


> Fuck that. I’m all in on Double J. The King of the Mountain is back!


Jeff vs Flair recently was better done storyline wise than most the Full Gear storylines lol


----------



## The XL 2

This theme is PTSD inducing.


----------



## theshape31

Welcome, everyone to the Impact Zone!


----------



## redban

Double J looking good


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Yeah this PPV just reeks of TNA and it's kind of sad


----------



## RainmakerV2

MY WORLD SLAPNUTS


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Jarrett should be wearing his Last Outlaw gear instead of his TNA gear.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Wardlow’s run as TNT Champion was a total bust.


----------



## 3venflow

JJ with his Memphis heel entrance. A lot of young heels should study that.


----------



## CovidFan

Serpico Jones said:


> I used to watch Sting when I was 11 years old.
> 
> I’m 36.


I was Sting for Halloween when I was 9 and 10. I'm 42


----------



## shandcraig

I don't understand Jeff. His entire career and he refuses to change his ugly ass ring gear. He shows up on Dynamite looking good in all dark and now he looks live a fucking red Chilli peper


----------



## Serpico Jones

Chan Hung said:


> Unfortunately more of these guys from Japan who cant help with storylines and can't cut a basic sentence. Can't wait.


I was hoping that would be the first thing Tony would cut with the declining ratings but guess not.


----------



## RapShepard

Asuka842 said:


> I mean, it absolutely is.


Run is meh


----------



## The XL 2

They should put the strap on Double J


----------



## Chan Hung

CovidFan said:


> Calling Jeff Jarrett a "legend". Way to make a word worthless.


What's worse is Bucks call themselves 'wrestlers'.


----------



## redban

RapShepard said:


> Sting's AEW run is ridiculous. Folk whined about him losing to HHH and Rollins. But are pretending this weird tag run in AEW is good shit.


between this Tag run and nothing, I take the tag run. Sting physically isn’t able to wrestle straight up. There’s no other way to use him


----------



## theshape31

CovidFan said:


> I was Sting for Halloween when I was 9 and 10. I'm 42


…still dressing as Sting for Halloween.


----------



## Geeee

It just occurred to me that 4 people on this card were over 50. Akiyama, Jericho, Jarrett and Sting


----------



## Araragi

Hobbs is overdue for a run with the TNT belt but honestly getting a belt in AEW these days is pretty much the kiss of death.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Ordar said:


> This womens division is terrible. PLEASE put the title on Jamie Hayter


They need Bayley's ass to jump ship!


----------



## The XL 2

Geeee said:


> It just occurred to me that 4 people on this card were over 50. Akiyama, Jericho, Jarrett and Sting


50 is the new 25


----------



## 3venflow

Here to see Sting no-sell the guitar.


----------



## DUD

Araragi said:


> Hobbs is overdue for a run with the TNT belt but honestly getting a belt in AEW these days is pretty much the kiss of death.


You're better off being one of the four people that doesn't hold one.


----------



## Geeee

"TNA! TNA! TNA!"


----------



## shandcraig

TNA chants loo


----------



## Serpico Jones

Still have to love the Stinger!


----------



## theshape31

Lethal just got got!


----------



## Stellar

TNA chants lol


----------



## The XL 2

If you told a WCW fan in 2000 that Sting and Jarrett would be wrestling each other on PPV in a national company who had two shows on Turner, I wonder what their reaction would be


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Congratulations to booker of the year Tony Khan who got a TNA chant over on his AEW ppv.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Is Lethal okay? that was brutal


----------



## DUD

TNA 2006 was great tbf.


----------



## ElTerrible

TNA chant. If only it was AJ Styles.


----------



## Chan Hung

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Wardlow’s run as TNT Champion was a total bust.


He must want out of the company. He's been booked like shit.


----------



## Asuka842

The XL 2 said:


> 50 is the new 25


I mean freaking 80 year old Harrison Ford is going for 1,000 Mile (yes seriously) bike rides through Mexico these days and then filming an action movie.

“Badass older people” is a thing these days.


----------



## Geeee

If I were TK, I would book this match to have a LOLTNA "Fire Russo" type of finish


----------



## CovidFan

Women's title and AEW title after this. What's the other match?


----------



## 3venflow

JJ's in AEW to crank up their live event output. It wouldn't surprise me if he disappears after this and just pops back sporadically.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

I cant wait to reform AEW to how it should be when I get Fight Forever! 

Championship titles have been confirmed!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Why tf do JR and Tony keep hyping up Jarret guitar


----------



## shandcraig

Could catch, that could have been bad


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> TNA chants loo


Jeff Jarrett is more over than the entire Impact Organization at the moment. 😲


----------



## CovidFan

Darby almost died


----------



## redban

CovidFan said:


> Women's title and AEW title after this. What's the other match?


did acclaimed wrestle yet?


----------



## CovidFan

redban said:


> did acclaimed wrestle yet?


Nope. ty


----------



## PavelGaborik

CovidFan said:


> Women's title and AEW title after this. What's the other match?


Tag titles.


----------



## shandcraig

Chan Hung said:


> Jeff Jarrett is more over than the entire Impact Organization at the moment. 😲


He is good at drawing heat


----------



## Geeee

CovidFan said:


> Darby almost died


He's lucky there was an enormous man there to catch him like a feather


----------



## Chan Hung

Jeff getting 'fight forever' chants


----------



## RapShepard

redban said:


> between this Tag run and nothing, I take the tag run. Sting physically isn’t able to wrestle straight up. There’s no other way to use him


Which obviously no knock on him, he's old. But nothing he's done has been interesting long term and it's arguably stunted Darby


----------



## Trophies

I bet Sting still jumps off the sofa at home.


----------



## rich110991

Omg Sting


----------



## The XL 2

Sting is a fucking lunatic. Man is in his mid 60s


----------



## DUD

Satnam's winning me over.


----------



## DRose1994

jeez thought sting died on that dive


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

That landing a minute ago for Darby looked clumsy. Then again, Darby takes any bump.


----------



## 3venflow

JJ doesn't look much different mobility-wise than he did 15 years ago.


----------



## Geeee

Jarrett's knees look fucked from that lariat


----------



## Chan Hung

All we need now is the return of this guy......................................


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Congratulations to booker of the year Tony Khan who got a TNA chant over on his AEW ppv.


By the most people they've ever gotten to chant it too.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Ah the good ol jump off ladders and stages and then go to the ring and work holds. Brilliant psychology I totally get it.


----------



## Chan Hung

Truth. The TNA chant today was louder than any ROH mention by the audience LMFAO


----------



## rich110991

Bully Ray’s gonna be fuming that it’s no DQ and they’re still tagging in and out.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Ham and Egger

That ogre could've hurt Sting!


----------



## redban

Lethal, Jarrett, and Satnam … they could be players in the trios division


----------



## Geeee

I gotta admit I wasn't looking forward to this but this match is kind of entertaining


----------



## Chan Hung




----------



## CovidFan

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I wanna see Satnam ragdoll Darby like Chyna did to Marlena.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ah the good ol jump off ladders and stages and then go to the ring and work holds. Brilliant psychology I totally get it.


Should they just jump off ladders until someone dies?

This is still pretty chaotic.


----------



## theshape31

Nice guitar shot!


----------



## Asuka842

Sting is like that cool weird grandpa who wants to try and keep up with his insane weirdo grandson.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chan Hung said:


> All we need now is the return of this guy......................................
> 
> 
> View attachment 139456


Still gets more action than most of us


----------



## Boldgerg

There's something very camp about Darby.


----------



## DUD

rich110991 said:


> Bully Ray’s gonna be fuming that it’s no DQ and they’re still tagging in and out.


A bit like how the remaining TNA fans are fuming he's beating all there roster in 2022.


----------



## theshape31

Awesome double team death drop!


----------



## PavelGaborik

Man, I love Darby, but would it kill him to bulk up even to 160-170 lbs? He can't be any more than 145 lbs.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Mr316

Sting is exhausted


----------



## 3venflow

Sting/Darby matches are always fun as hell.


----------



## redban

Double J loses his return match!!


----------



## Asuka842

Say what you will about Darby. But he did hey Gigi Dolin and all of that ass to marry him.

So gotta give him props for that one.


----------



## Geeee

theshape31 said:


> Awesome double team death drop!


I feel like you can only pull this move off on someone as huge as Satnam


----------



## theshape31

Bizarre, yet pretty good match.


----------



## RapShepard

Their giant who hasn't wrestled got wrecked by a senior citizen.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Sting is hurt.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Good match for what it was.


----------



## rich110991

I just love Darby


----------



## CovidFan

3venflow said:


> Sting/Darby matches are always fun as hell.


I never want to see them but no denying these tag matches always deliver.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

TNA 2.0 😂


----------



## PavelGaborik

That was much, much better than I expected. 

Gonna have to re-watch that one sober tm


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

That was pretty good for what it was supposed to be. JJ should have taken the pinfall in my opinion though.


----------



## Asuka842

Kudos to JJ for doing the job here.

He was apparently quite good at his job in WWE. So hopefully he can help AEW find some good new markets to run in the future.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Why is the Sting & Darby match always the least heat going in, but ends up being the most fun?


----------



## Araragi

CMON JAMIE


----------



## Stellar

Surprised the tag team title match isn't next.


----------



## ElTerrible

That was a lot of fun and much better than it had any right to be.


----------



## Blonde

Storm better win this and get those fat boys in the crowd all angry.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Sting/Darby matches are always fun as hell.


I don't know how they haven't gotten a tag team title match yet. I'm sure they are undefeated as a team and they have a win over The Acclaimed


----------



## captainzombie

If TK had the balls here, he would have Hayter walk out with the title. Hayter is the most over female on the roster right now.


----------



## shandcraig

Geeee said:


> I don't know how they haven't gotten a tag team title match yet. I'm sure they are undefeated as a team


Good point


----------



## Chelsea

Darby always delivers


----------



## Ham and Egger

Jamie's night is tonight!!! LFG!


----------



## KingofKings1524

Pretty happy with JJ’s showing.


----------



## DUD

Looking forward to this. Both women have really stepped up last couple of months.


----------



## redban

captainzombie said:


> If TK had the balls here, he would have Hayter walk out with the title. Hayter is the most over female on the roster right now.


she just walked out to a mild reaction …


----------



## Crusher Blackwell




----------



## Mr316

2nd half of the PPV has been pretty poor.


----------



## Chan Hung

Hayter runs too quick to the ring. She needs to bask slowly in that entrance walk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## PavelGaborik

Expecting a mediocre match and a victory for bland Toni


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Toni got her pouting face on. I wonder if that's an indication she's doing the honors.


----------



## shandcraig

Why does half the rosters expressions tonight seem odd


----------



## Chelsea

Love both Toni and Hayter. Just hoping for a good match.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Britt and Bayley have alot in common, they should team up.


----------



## Chan Hung

Jeff Jarett once again bringing his A game and having a fun match.


----------



## Mr316

Cargill vs Nyla Rose should have been on the preshow. Show is too long once again.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Ham and Egger said:


> Jamie's night is tonight!!! LFG!


I'd be pretty shocked if Toni lost without even becoming an official champion.

I think she should, I just realistically don't see it transpiring, at all.


----------



## Blonde

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Britt and Bayley have alot in common, they should team up.


They should trade Bayley to AEW for Toni Storm back to WWE.


----------



## theshape31

Really strong technical wrestling so far.


----------



## captainzombie

redban said:


> she just walked out to a mild reaction …


I noticed that too. The last 2 months when walking out on Dynamite and Rampage the crowd has been nuts for her.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Ass to the back of the head.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Some madman has been arrested for trying to grab Hayter's ass


----------



## HoneyBee

Is that a birth mark on the side of Hayter's ass cheek?


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Why is the Sting & Darby match always the least heat going in, but ends up being the most fun?


Because you're drunk and feeling nostalgic because "It's Sting"


----------



## Chelsea

Damn, I just saw that my boi Kenny was the one who got pinned in that six-man tag.

Oh my God! They pinned Kenny! You bastards!


----------



## Geeee

the giant H on the front of Hayter's gear kinda gives me Team Rocket vibes


----------



## redban

HoneyBee said:


> Is that a birth mark on the side of Hayter's ass cheek?


nah, just a trashy tat


----------



## PavelGaborik

HoneyBee said:


> Is that a birth mark on the side of Hayter's ass cheek?


It's a badly faded tattoo.


----------



## Chelsea

Watching more highlights. Jade Cargill looked fucking awesome.


----------



## HoneyBee

redban said:


> nah, just a trashy tat


What's it of? She seems to cover it up somewhat. Must be offensive like a cock or something.


----------



## 3venflow

TK nearly always sticks to his prewritten plans and they were Rosa vs Toni. The interim title is basically a cash-in briefcase so it wouldn't be a real title win for Hayter anyway.


----------



## Blonde

theshape31 said:


> Really strong technical wrestling so far.


That's Toni GOAT. The fat ass JR was already burying her during the Birtt/Saraya match even though she's the best thing to happen to this division.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Ham and Egger

Hayter is hands down the best female wrestler in AEW. She just gets it.


----------



## Mr316

I need a bucket of cold water thrown to my face. This show has lost momentum.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

3venflow said:


> TK nearly always sticks to his prewritten plans and they were Rosa vs Toni. The interim title is basically a cash-in briefcase so it wouldn't be a real title win for Hayter anyway.


AEW's version of Charlotte vs Bianca 😴


----------



## PavelGaborik

HoneyBee said:


> What's it of? She seems to cover it up somewhat. Must be offensive like a cock or something.


It's a flower/skull.


----------



## HoneyBee

PavelGaborik said:


> It's a badly faded tattoo.


She should just remove it. Tattoos are nice and all but sometimes they fade with time and sagging skin. They are meaningless nowadays because everyone's getting them. Back in the day only the tough guys got them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Because you're drunk and feeling nostalgic because "It's Sting"


lol, i never watched sting when i was young - the first match i saw of him was wrestlemania

i’m also not drunk - haven’t had a drop

maybe you’re just myopic and desperate to undersell something objectively cool and fun?


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

I wish I had some ice cream right now to go with the cake I'm enjoying.


----------



## Chelsea

Jericho pinning Claudio was totally expected as The Wizard tapped to him on Wednesday. Reading that the match was great, I shall watch it.


----------



## 3venflow

This is two levels above Britt vs Saraya and twelve levels above Nyla vs Jade. Not much heat like 98% of women's matches in AEW but a good match.


----------



## Araragi




----------



## Geeee

LOL Luigi style headbutt


----------



## PavelGaborik

HoneyBee said:


> She should just remove it. Tattoos are nice and all but sometimes they fade with time and sagging skin. They are meaningless nowadays because everyone's getting them. Back in the day only the tough guys got them.


I love tattoos, when they're done properly. 

I'd prefer to see her just get it touched up/get a cover up done. 

Love ink on women, when it's done properly.


----------



## Asuka842

This is like a Joshi “just beat the piss out of each other” match.


----------



## theshape31

Storm busted open!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

PavelGaborik said:


> It's a flower/skull.


Skulls are cool! Especially on Jamie's thicc thigh! 😍


----------



## redban

Kicked out. I thought that was it there


----------



## Boldgerg

Super Storm.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Oh fuck off, booking Toni like 80's Hulk Hogan/Super Cena.


----------



## Geeee

I actually bit on that false finish for Hayter


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Should have been the finish


----------



## captainzombie

WTF with all these damn false finishes. Ugh


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

I loved the Rebel Yell by Rebel.


----------



## Serpico Jones

This has been a good match.


----------



## Asuka842

I always love how commentary try to get around saying “she drives her nice ass into her opponents face real hard.”


----------



## 3venflow

If Toni needs surgery they'll have to crown an interim interim champ.


----------



## Boldgerg

Lol, what a load of shit.

Storm channelling prime Cena.


----------



## Chelsea

Watched the TNT Title match ending, Joe chose the clever way. I remember when he took all those roll-up losses when he was in WWE, good to see him being smarter now 😆


----------



## CovidFan

HoneyBee said:


> They are meaningless nowadays because everyone's getting them


Irony


----------



## Geeee

Jamie has the best "NXT face" in wrestling and never even went there


----------



## PavelGaborik

That is ridiculous.


----------



## The XL 2

All Kickouts Wrestling


----------



## RainmakerV2

Don't fuck this up Khan.


----------



## captainzombie

3venflow said:


> If Toni needs surgery they'll have to crown an interim interim champ.


Interim X2 Champion


----------



## Blonde

Yes, Toni, ANGER THESE FAT GEEKS


----------



## redban

This is reaching WWE levels of spamming finishers - like Brock / Reigns at Mania


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Crowd is pissed. Tony Khan still has no idea Hayter is a star.


----------



## DRose1994

Bleh. The false finishes are overdone. Seriously. This girl takes a shot with the title belt and then a finish. And then a curb stomp on a title belt and then a finish. And kicks out both times


----------



## kyledriver

Is this still going? I had a shower and made food [emoji1787][emoji1787]

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainzombie

About damn time my girl Hayter won the fake championship.......now for her to beat the shit out of Rosa when she comes back to unify both.


----------



## DUD

You can tell Tony's been watching the old Takeover's instead of sleeping with these false finishes.


----------



## 3venflow

I dont mind these false finishes because the womens division is so bone dry and they're working a legit dramatic match.

Oh and Jamie wins!


----------



## theshape31

Match of the f*cking night. Holy shit that was incredible.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Oh thank the fucking lord


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Right result, at last.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

FUCK YESSSSS!!


----------



## Geeee

I think that's the loudest I can recall a crowd getting for a women's match in AEW


----------



## RainmakerV2

Fuck yes there we go.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Wise fucking decision.


----------



## redban

Saraya vs Hayter at the January PPV


----------



## Chelsea

Hayters gonna Hayte. Well done.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Rosa vs Storm is terrible and nothing to look forward to. 😴 

It doesnt matter which of them would win because that winner gets beat by Bayley to take the AEW women's title!


----------



## RapShepard

I don't get the Hayter love, but her fans have been waiting. Shout out to y'all


----------



## PavelGaborik

Man, that was fucking great.

So glad Jamie won, let's fucking go!


----------



## Mr316

Grest match!


----------



## DUD

Somebody is going to grab this divison and take the lead. That person for the last 4/5 months has looked like Jaime Hayter.


----------



## Chelsea

I hate this interim shit. I'd like to think that both Toni and Hayter have been actual women's champions.


----------



## PavelGaborik

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Rosa vs Storm is terrible and nothing to look forward to. 😴
> 
> It doesnt matter which of them would win because that winner gets beat by Bayley to take the AEW women's title!


Are you on drugs?


----------



## 3venflow

After all those defenses, Toni Storm still won't be on the official records as champion.


----------



## DUSTY 74

*AND NEW …*


----------



## The XL 2

Toni Storm is boring as fuck anyway


----------



## rich110991

That was good business


----------



## Ham and Egger

Let's go!


----------



## DRose1994

that didn’t need to be nearly that convoluted. With all the false finishes and interference and expose buckles and etc. it was way too much. Just bullshit over the top.

on another note — let’s go Hayter!!


----------



## RainmakerV2

RapShepard said:


> I don't get the Hayter love, but her fans have been waiting. Shout out to y'all



She's way better then what they've had as Champion.


----------



## ElTerrible

This could have gone so wrong, if Super Storm would have retained after all that. The crowd was hot as fuck for Hayter.

Also Toni Storm had it coming. You can´t just steal Britt´s busted nose gimmick.


----------



## Chan Hung

Solid match. Right person won. Toni just cant get the crowd really behind her as a face.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## DUD

Credit to the Hayter, Britt and Storm for the way they've elevated this divison in the last couple of months. This divison looks far better than when Thunder Rosa was trying to lead the charge.


----------



## Araragi

LOVE YA CHAMP


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Back to irrelevancy for Toni the bore.


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> She's way better then what they've had as Champion.


I don't see it she has 0 personality or skill besides not being other people. But aye we like what we like


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Not trying to brag but.....




Crusher Blackwell said:


> Toni got her pouting face on. I wonder if that's an indication she's doing the honors.


----------



## Ordar

JAMIE HAYTER YOU LEGEND….


----------



## Chelsea

Will skip the tag match and watch more highlights from the matches I've missed.

MJF better win the damn title after this. No swerve pls.


----------



## MariusBale

They should have a match to unifiy Trios and Tag team titles !


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RapShepard

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 139459
> 
> 
> *AND NEW …*


And this is what folk call having ass lol


----------



## Mr316

Did JR go for a nap before the main event?


----------



## KingofKings1524

Hayter is OVER. Damn.


----------



## Geeee

Chelsea said:


> I hate this interim shit. I'd like to think that both Toni and Hayter have been actual women's champions.


I hope they strap Jamie up officially on Dynamite


----------



## Blonde

Looks like they saved the stars for the end of the PPV - Storm, Acclaimed, MJF and Mox.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


This!! 😍


----------



## DUSTY 74

3venflow said:


> After all those defenses, Toni Storm still won't be on the official records as champion.


If they declare HAYTER official champion due to thunder’s injury then possibly Storm becomes officially part of the lineage


----------



## theshape31

Tell me there’s no talented women in AEW @CovidFan


----------



## 3venflow

Ex-WWE women should be a heel faction. Fans tend not to give a fuck about them and prefer the organic success stories like Britt and Hayter.


----------



## RapShepard

DUD said:


> Credit to the Hayter, Britt and Storm for the way they've elevated this divison in the last couple of months. This divison looks far better than when Thunder Rosa was trying to lead the charge.


They haven't elevated shit, the division is still bleh.


----------



## RainmakerV2

RapShepard said:


> I don't see it she has 0 personality or skill besides not being other people. But aye we like what we like


Saraya is gonna win it soon enough anyway.


----------



## Geeee

Fuck. I'm out of water and my thermostat is 1 degree higher than I'd like it to be. Gonna have to rush down after the rap


----------



## kyledriver

With that headband, Keith Lee looks like he ate MVP

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leviticus

Scuba Steve said:


> OK cool story bud. Point is, Google the doc. He is as legit as they come as evidenced by his notoriety in his field.
> 
> When the Peyton Mannings of the world seek you out because they need surgery, it shows your one of the best.


 There's a difference between being good at surgery and telling people they're completely fine to take pardon athletic competition even when even a minor injury could put them in a wheelchair


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

DUSTY 74 said:


> If they declare HAYTER official champion due to thunder’s injury then possibly Storm becomes officially part of the lineage


Fight Forever has Rosa as default champ 💀


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## RapShepard

No Pusha T looks like Randall from Monsters Inc lol


----------



## Asuka842

If Toni bitched out TK after this, I probably would be on her side.

Awesome for Hayter, but they did Toni dirty this whole run.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Araragi

Not the black Jay and Silent Bob lmao


----------



## KingofKings1524

The Acclaimed have ARRIVED


----------



## DUD

"Swerve looks like Randall from Monsters Inc" 😂


----------



## PavelGaborik

Damn I like Keith Lee but god damn, dude's belly is the size of the moon.


----------



## CovidFan

theshape31 said:


> Tell me there’s no talented women in AEW @CovidFan


I can still say it. Relying on dumb af false finishes. It was better than the other two matches but anything's better than Jade.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Asuka842 said:


> If Toni bitched out TK after this, I probably would be on her side.
> 
> Awesome for Hayter, but they did Toni dirty this whole run.


Hayter is super hot right now. Toni isn't over. They protected her like prime Hogan in the loss.


----------



## Blonde

3venflow said:


> Ex-WWE women should be a heel faction. Fans tend not to give a fuck about them and prefer the organic success stories like Britt and Hayter.


Fans didn't give a fuck about the division as a whole until Storm brought some match quality to it. She was already dragged down by Rosa, I don't think she should be dragged down by Saraya, too.


----------



## ElTerrible

3venflow said:


> Ex-WWE women should be a heel faction. Fans tend not to give a fuck about them and prefer the organic success stories like Britt and Hayter.


Yeah you can argue that Hayter, Britt, Rosa, Statlander, Jade, Nyla, Shida and Riho are still the most over.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hayter winning was THE FEEL GOOD MOMENT OF THE NIGHT for me. TK needs to make Toni's reign legit because this interim crap sucks.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I hope the better team wins this contest, and the match is not pre-determined like tomorrow's Qatar - Ecuador game.


----------



## DUD

Rhhodes said:


> Fans didn't give a fuck about the division as a whole until Storm brought some match quality to it. She was already dragged down by Rosa, I don't think she should be dragged down by Saraya, too.


Yeah Toni Storm's performances are generally underappreciated on here.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Asuka842 said:


> If Toni bitched out TK after this, I probably would be on her side.
> 
> Awesome for Hayter, but they did Toni dirty this whole run.


Toni is a good wrestler, but bland as fuck.

The crowd speaks volumes, Jamie winning was 110% the correct call. 

Props to Tony for listening to his audience tonight


----------



## captainzombie

RainmakerV2 said:


> Saraya is gonna win it soon enough anyway.


After tonight's performance I sure hope not. She can win it in a year when she is back in wrestling shape.


----------



## theshape31

CovidFan said:


> I can still say it. Relying on dumb af false finishes. It was better than the other two matches but anything's better than Jade.


They were so dumb that the crowd didn’t buy any of them, lol. Kill the division! You’re obviously just a work.


----------



## HoneyBee

Hayter winning was the right decision. She's clearly over with the fans even though she's a heel. Set her up for a feud with Saraya.

Everytime I see Toni Storm it makes me think she's into porn. Maybe because I read once that she's on OnlyFans and sells feet pics?


----------



## Chan Hung

Mr316 said:


> Did JR go for a nap before the main event?


He's asleep


----------



## rich110991

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Hayter winning was THE FEEL GOOD MOMENT OF THE NIGHT for me. TK needs to make Toni's reign legit because this interim crap sucks.


It was a feel good moment, but nothing tops The Elite’s return IMO. The 3rd feel good moment is still to come too.


----------



## Rhetro

Fucking rights Hayter did it!’n


----------



## Araragi

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


For me it would be Jamie vs Miu


----------



## KingofKings1524

After the Acclaimed retain, the only thing left is for MJF to take his rightful place on the throne.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

rich110991 said:


> It was a feel good moment, but nothing tops The Elite’s return IMO. The 3rd feel good moment is still to come too.


I guess you could add Eddie facing his hero on the preshow too, although most didn't seem to care much.


----------



## The XL 2

I don't think Keith Lee has skipped a meal in his life


----------



## CovidFan

theshape31 said:


> They were so dumb that the crowd didn’t buy any of them, lol. Kill the division! You’re obviously just a work.


They were dumb. Not because people didn't buy them but because it's so ridiculous that Storm kicked out multiple times from overkill. Ridiculous shit. That stuff irks me. If you like that, cool.

They weren't botch machines and were able to lay into each other with force. It was a fine/good match.


----------



## Ordar

So happy Hayter won. Couldn’t give a crap about the rest of the results.

Jade is terrible though and needs to drop that belt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

rich110991 said:


> It was a feel good moment, but nothing tops The Elite’s return IMO. The 3rd feel good moment is still to come too.


I knew they were coming though. I gave Hayter zero chance of winning, so it got a bigger reaction out of me.


----------



## Chan Hung

kyledriver said:


> With that headband, Keith Lee looks like he ate MVP
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Here is Keith Lee hanging with Adam Cole as kids.


----------



## Chelsea

Saraya looked pretty good in her return match. Glad that she won.


----------



## rich110991

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I guess you could add Eddie facing his hero on the preshow too, although most didn't seem to care much.


The fact that there is a debate over what’s the best feel good moment is awesome.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Did the announcer just give a spoiler calling Swerve and Keith less former champs lmao


----------



## DUD

The XL 2 said:


> I don't think Keith Lee has skipped a meal in his life


I'm worried if he falls he will never get back up.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Araragi said:


> For me it would be Jamie vs Miu


She tosses Jamie out of the ring and then Jamie just jumps right back up like Bowser 😂


----------



## 3venflow

Caster and MJF came through the Create-a-Pro system around the same time and could win the last two matches of this PPV. One of their trainers, Pat Buck, is backstage producing too.


----------



## Geeee

Ordar said:


> So happy Hayter won. Couldn’t give a crap about the rest of the results.
> 
> Jade is terrible though and needs to drop that belt


At this point, if Britt and Jamie are gonna stay friends, just have Britt take the belt from Jade.


----------



## HoneyBee

The XL 2 said:


> I don't think Keith Lee has skipped a meal in his life


His wife probably tells him she sees abs on him so he's deluded enough to think he's in good shape. How do you get abs on a fat body anyway? I've never see that before.


----------



## theshape31

CovidFan said:


> They were dumb. Not because people didn't buy them but because it's so ridiculous that Storm kicked out multiple times from overkill. Ridiculous shit. That stuff irks me. If you like that, cool.
> 
> They weren't botch machines and were able to lay into each other with force. It was a fine/good match.


So you didn’t like the way the matched was designed. You refuse to admit how talented the wrestlers in the ring were. You can hate the match all you want, but the work was incredible.


----------



## RapShepard

I feel bad for The Acclaimed and Swerve & Lee. Living up to that first match which was a surprisingly awesome is hard.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Caster is using John Cena's shit. Waiting for him to hit a five knuckle shuffle.


----------



## Geeee

HoneyBee said:


> His wife probably tells him she sees abs on him so he's deluded enough to think he's in good shape. How do you get abs on a fat body anyway? I've never see that before.


----------



## DUD

Chan Hung said:


> Here is Keith Lee hanging with Adam Cole as kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ￼


Thats CLEARLY not Adam Cole his forehead is far too small.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> I feel bad for The Acclaimed and Swerve & Lee. Living up to that first match which was a surprisingly awesome is hard.


I thought their second was pretty damn incredible as well, on the same level. 


This one has just been "good"


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

That fall through the railing could not have been good for Lee's back.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

His back is broken. Spinal


----------



## HoneyBee

Geeee said:


>


Lol I stand corrected.


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> I thought their second was pretty damn incredible as well, on the same level.
> 
> 
> This one has just been "good"


None of the matches have been bad, I'll say that up front. It's just they came out the gate way too amazing lol.


----------



## 3venflow

Swerve beat Bowens very convincingly on Dynamite and they're playing off that here.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594182207576367106


----------



## Serpico Jones

These AEW ppvs go on for way too long. I’m falling asleep.


----------



## CovidFan

theshape31 said:


> So you didn’t like the way the matched was designed. You refuse to admit how talented the wrestlers in the ring were. You can hate the match all you want, but the work was incredible.


As I said, if you like it, cool. I didn't think it was incredible and I didn't "hate the match". I said it was "fine/good".

My problem with the women's division is the majority of them are uncoordinated and botch a lot and they're not able to do anything with force or give the illusion of force. I'm talking about hitting the ropes, running and hitting each other, strikes, etc.. As I said in my post, I thought Storm and Hayter were good in that regard. If the division was like them, I'd welcome it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594182529745289218


----------



## RainmakerV2

Let's get to the main event already.


----------



## RapShepard

HoneyBee said:


> Lol I stand corrected.


I can't wait for SF6. Was so salty SFV was PlayStation exclusive


----------



## 3venflow

Imagine getting yourself thrown out right before the main event.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> None of the matches have been bad, I'll say that up front. It's just they came out the gate way too amazing lol.


No, I get what you're saying, I just feel like this is the first one that's fell a tad short of expectations so far.

I loved the second match just as much as the first.


----------



## RapShepard

Serpico Jones said:


> These AEW ppvs go on for way too long. I’m falling asleep.


Well if you ordered it like a real fan you'd have got a little of Tony's stay up stash.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I love how people gave Vince shit for making Lee wear a singlet now everyone is making fun of how fat he is lmao.


----------



## theshape31

CovidFan said:


> As I said, if you like it, cool. I didn't think it was incredible and I didn't "hate the match". I said it was "fine/good".
> 
> My problem with the women's division is the majority of them are uncoordinated and botch a lot and they're not able to do anything with force or give the illusion of force. I'm talking about hitting the ropes, running and hitting each other, strikes, etc.. As I said in my post, I thought Storm and Hayter were good in that regard. *If the division was like them, I'd welcome it.*


The division is like them. They are the division, lol.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594182857102348288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594182945396645889


----------



## rich110991

Serpico Jones said:


> These AEW ppvs go on for way too long. I’m falling asleep.


It’s after 4am here 😆


----------



## DUSTY 74

Foreshadowed the billy run in pretty hard


----------



## Ham and Egger

I hate seeing too many false finishes.


----------



## DRose1994

Feels like every match on this show is full of needless false finishes. It’s overdone


----------



## theshape31

rich110991 said:


> It’s after 4am here 😆


Props!


----------



## CovidFan

theshape31 said:


> The division is like them. They are the division, lol.


Need I remind you that we had to sit through a Jade Cargill match.


----------



## redban

What the hell - he’s walking out on the chance to win the tag titles


----------



## Blonde

CovidFan said:


> They were dumb. Not because people didn't buy them but because it's so ridiculous that Storm kicked out multiple times from overkill. Ridiculous shit. That stuff irks me. If you like that, cool.
> 
> They weren't botch machines and were able to lay into each other with force. It was a fine/good match.


Lmao the hypocrisy. What a clown.


----------



## 3venflow

Swerve just got Tito Santana'd.


----------



## RapShepard

Black on Black Violence! Hood shit from the least hood folk


----------



## Serpico Jones

rich110991 said:


> It’s after 4am here 😆


It’s not even 11:30pm where I’m at in South Florida. I’m just getting fucking old.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Just pin the fucker already, Jesus Christ.


----------



## DRose1994

I mean, Lee looks like a big pussy there


----------



## DUD

I hope someone in the media scrum has the balls to ask Tony about the number of false finishes.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Serpico Jones said:


> These AEW ppvs go on for way too long. I’m falling asleep.


It's Saturday night, do a few bumps, you pussy.


----------



## 3venflow

BEST OF 7 😍😍😍


----------



## Boldgerg

Best of 7? What the fuck.


----------



## Missionary Chief

Crowd looks worn the fuck out.


----------



## kyledriver

So much for no rematches......

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee

I think Swerve's heel run is gonna be great. This guy is a psycho. I hope he uses pliers on Keith Lee's nips


----------



## RapShepard

DRose1994 said:


> I mean, Lee looks like a big pussy there


It wouldn't have been as bad if they didn't pull the same "I don't want to cheat" in the Death Triangle vs The Elite match


----------



## MariusBale

New leader of House of Black MJF ?


----------



## RainmakerV2

They cant do a fuckin finish worth a shit. You lost all the heat after Lee left Swerve because he had to kick out of two roll ups and go through a tag sequence and shit. God damn dude. Just pin him with the first roll up.


----------



## PavelGaborik

DUD said:


> I hope someone in the media scrum has the balls to ask Tony about the number of false finishes.


I mean, it's been an ongoing theme. It's pretty clear he prefers the NJPW/Lucha style vs the typical WWE style of matches. 

I do think it got a tad ridiculous in the womens title match, though I thought it was a very good match overall.


----------



## Asuka842

Those crazy bastards!

Where does this leave FTR though?


----------



## Mr316

Tony Khan just randomly decided to do a best of 7 series match and announce it after match 1 tonight. Makes total sense.


----------



## RapShepard

The Elite and Death Triangle didn't need a best of 7 series


----------



## KingofKings1524

Let’s fucking go. Time for MJF to get the strap.


----------



## Araragi

Best of 7 series???


----------



## Chan Hung

Best of 7? LMFAO give me a fucking break. Once was enough. For what, just to see the elite win the belts after a tie breaker. SMH.


----------



## Araragi

It's time


----------



## 3venflow

Anyone remember the Benoit vs Booker best of seven in WCW? Good shit. TK wants Elite vs DT to be his Freebirds vs Von Erichs.


----------



## Ordar

These ppvs are too long.


----------



## Chan Hung

RapShepard said:


> The Elite and Death Triangle didn't need a best of 7 series


Exactly. This fucking company does a cage match or death match with hardly any backstory. This is another example of just a random gimmick.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Boldgerg said:


> Best of 7? What the fuck.



You thought the Elite were putting someone over for real? Lmao cmon bruh


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> They cant do a fuckin finish worth a shit. *You lost all the heat after Lee left Swerve because he had to kick out of two roll ups and go through a tag sequence and shit.* God damn dude. Just pin him with the first roll up.


I don't see how the match ending in 2 minutes as opposed to 2 seconds changes what transpired beforehand, in the slightest. 

Not every turn needs to end in a dead finish, we all knew it was over when Keith Lee walked out.

Swerve had high end potential as a heel, interested to see how his singles run goes


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594184185882689538


----------



## CovidFan

Best of 7? Need an over/under for # of dives to the floor and total # of superkicks.


----------



## rich110991

Time for the star of the industry


----------



## Chan Hung

3venflow said:


> Anyone remember the Benoit vs Booker best of seven in WCW? Good shit. *TK wants Elite vs DT to be his Freebirds vs Von Erichs.*


----------



## ripcitydisciple

rich110991 said:


> It’s after 4am here 😆


It's not even 8:30 over here.


----------



## Chan Hung

CovidFan said:


> Best of 7? Need an over/under for # of dives to the floor and total # of superkicks.


Bald Ref just had an orgasm with this announcement.


----------



## RainmakerV2

PavelGaborik said:


> I don't see how the match ending in 2 minutes as opposed to 2 seconds changes what transpired beforehand, in the slightest.
> 
> Not every turn needs to end in a dead finish, we all knew it was over when Keith Lee walked out.
> 
> Swerve had high end potential as a heel, interested to see how his singles run goes



Because the heat was there after Lee Left and the crowd was hot for the first roll up. That's the finish. There's no need for Swerve to get a visual pin on Bowens after a blind tag after Lee left. That's just unnecessary nonsense.


----------



## PavelGaborik

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594184185882689538


Is this satire?


----------



## KingofKings1524

So much fuckery is about to happen.


----------



## 3venflow

I hope the Firm don't fuck this up.


----------



## Boldgerg

Please god finally get the belt off this man.


----------



## Ordar

So you lose a title match and then get another 6 matches to potentially win the title


----------



## shandcraig

Ordar said:


> These ppvs are too long.


Should never be more than 3 hours. Maybe ab extra half


----------



## shandcraig

I assume this could easily go either way


----------



## Ordar

Hats off to anyone who remotely cares about either of these two.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

DUD said:


> I hope someone in the media scrum has the balls to ask Tony about the number of false finishes.


I hope that whoever is out first starts with, "Who fancies themselves a reporter?"


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> Because the heat was there after Lee Left a*nd the crowd was hot for the first roll up.* That's the finish. There's no need for Swerve to get a visual pin on Bowens after a blind tag after Lee left. That's just unnecessary nonsense.


Rolls ups are generally shitty, the fact that he took on a full blown finisher while Lee merely watched at the end of the ramp only adds more to the story, as opposed to a shitty roll up lol

The crowd was just fine throughout the small sequence, as well.


----------



## DUD

Moxley needs a long vacation. Bloke looks like shit.


----------



## Asuka842

Swerve should be a main event heel. He is the total package talent wise. Great in the ring. Good look, can cut a promo/is charismatic, etc.


----------



## The real Axel

Schiavone plugging that best of 7 garbage during MJF's entrance. Disgusting.


----------



## Araragi




----------



## Blonde

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594184185882689538


Lmao how many different ways are they going to be able to choreograph that move spam fest?


----------



## theshape31

CovidFan said:


> Need I remind you that we had to sit through a Jade Cargill match.


Please don’t. The more you bring it up, the less chance I have to bury it deep into my subconscious.

That being said… I feel like you’d have a more positive perspective if the better women’s wrestlers were given more opportunities to succeed with better booking. And just remember, the greatest women’s wrestling in history never would’ve happened if their division didn’t exist. Food for thought.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

lol, at Mox giving that idiot with a scarf the thumbs up.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Ordar said:


> Hats off to anyone who remotely cares about either of these two.


So, you're here why?


----------



## Geeee

Mox wrestling in red skinny jeans to stand up for his boy Braun Strowman after Jarrett called him out?


----------



## Mr316

Not sure what Mox is doing there. Sunday is tomorrow.


----------



## Boldgerg

Moxley is back to looking all red and puffy in the face.


----------



## grecefar

A lot of bullshit in the jamie vs toni match but I'm glad that jamie won.


----------



## Chan Hung

Serpico Jones said:


> These AEW ppvs go on for way too long. I’m falling asleep.


If he had permission, Khan would have this show go on til 6 AM in the states


----------



## The XL 2

Mox Jonley going over clean in the middle


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

NEW CHAMP NEW CHAMP NEW CHAMP


----------



## CovidFan

theshape31 said:


> That being said… I feel like you’d have a more positive perspective if the better women’s wrestlers were given more opportunities to succeed with better booking.


I don't disagree with that.


----------



## Mr316

God damn I’m tired of hearing that woman or whatever it is scream in the fucking background.


----------



## theshape31

I really wish Mox went back to his old NJPW wrestling gear.


----------



## 3venflow

The fans trying to turn MJF babyface makes me want to say 'careful what you wish for'. I give it six months before people clamour for him as a heel again. Like Flair, he'd do alright as a babyface but the guy is a natural born heel.


----------



## SAMCRO

So far every match i've watched on here has had like 30 false finishes, and like 4 finisher kickouts, literally theres like 15 finishers hit every match, Swerve hit his like 5 times in a row and it still got kicked out of, Saraya had to hit hers like 4 times, jesus christ this company. That shit loses its luster when its done every single fucking match.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Wtf?


----------



## Geeee

camera really has to watch how close they get in on this corner stuff.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Heel Mox plz


----------



## theshape31

PavelGaborik said:


> Heel Mox plz


All day every day!


----------



## The XL 2

Moxley laying his shit in tonight


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Moxley with some great heel work.


----------



## Ordar

Jon is back on the drink


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

Ordar said:


> So you lose a title match and then get another 6 matches to potentially win the title


Yep. Just more booking fuckery.


----------



## RapShepard

Calling it again MJF is not built for a face run. It's one of those things wrestling fans want on paper, but not in reality.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

FUCK YOU MOXLEY chants. This is surreal.


----------



## Rhetro

Crowd fully turned on Mox, they want this to be MJFs night. Mox with a real weird attitude the last few weeks


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Rhetro

Ordar said:


> Jon is back on the drink


I think your right.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## PavelGaborik

3venflow said:


> The fans trying to turn MJF babyface makes me want to say 'careful what you wish for'. I give it six months before people clamour for him as a heel again. Like Flair, he'd do alright as a babyface but the guy is a natural born heel.


Completely agree. I can see it down the line, it feels way too soon though right now.

With that said, I think he should work the babyface role tonight with him clearly having the crowd support.


----------



## Boldgerg

Moxley deifnitely looks redder, fatter and more bloated out again.


----------



## Ordar

I’m not body shaming, but Moxley looks like S…


----------



## KingofKings1524

I’m thinking there’s at least a slight chance Punk shows up at the end of this.


----------



## DRose1994

RapShepard said:


> It wouldn't have been as bad if they didn't pull the same "I don't want to cheat" in the Death Triangle vs The Elite match


agreed, but not wanting to cheat aside…swerve smacked the shit out of him and he just walked away


----------



## DUD

Given they're not touring or doing house shows there is absolutely no excuses for the likes of Mox, Young Bucks, Keith Lee and Jericho to look as shit as they do.

Young Bucks have had no commitments for three months ffs.


----------



## Mr316

Mox looks like absolute shit compared to 3 years ago.


----------



## Geeee

that arm ringer into the corner that MJF did is a Regal move.... hmmm


----------



## SAMCRO

Mox literally looks like some 9 to 5 dude who strolled out of a bar at 2am and took off his shirt to fight someone.


----------



## TheMenace

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Soooo... most people's reaction to this PPV?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

3venflow said:


> Ex-WWE women should be a heel faction. Fans tend not to give a fuck about them and prefer the organic success stories like Britt and Hayter.


Bayley and Sasha vs Britt and Jamie! 😍


----------



## Chan Hung

KingofKings1524 said:


> I’m thinking there’s at least a slight chance Punk shows up at the end of this.


----------



## Asuka842

Sorry Roman. No offense, but Mox is the most badass works champ around these days.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Rhetro said:


> I think your right.


How so?


----------



## Chan Hung

Moxley falling back to the booze?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Chan Hung said:


> View attachment 139463


Its Johnny Gargano 😂


----------



## Geeee

TheMenace said:


> Soooo... most people's reaction to this PPV?


??? PPV has been great except for the Jade match


----------



## HoneyBee

RapShepard said:


> I can't wait for SF6. Was so salty SFV was PlayStation exclusive


SF4 on PS3 was also top notch. I still have memories of December 2009 when it snowed a lot here in the UK and I used to play SF4 online trying to up my rankings.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## PavelGaborik

KingofKings1524 said:


> I’m thinking there’s at least a slight chance Punk shows up at the end of this.


Lol fuck that loser.


----------



## 3venflow

NJPW look was Mox's best.


----------



## captainzombie

KingofKings1524 said:


> I’m thinking there’s at least a slight chance Punk shows up at the end of this.


They are in Chicago on Wednesday, and I kept thinking that most of the night every time they keep saying Chicago for Wednesday.


----------



## Boldgerg

PavelGaborik said:


> How so?


He looks awful. Red, bloated and flabby.


----------



## Geeee

nice recovery by MJF and Mox to not kill Mox on that tombstone spot


----------



## theshape31

Tombstone piledriver, the new superkick.


----------



## The XL 2

How many tombstones have been used as high spots tonight? Jesus


----------



## kyledriver

5th tombstone on the night?

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## SAMCRO

Hate how in this company the Tombstone is just a random mid match move that gets kicked out of.


----------



## Missionary Chief

Hell yeah!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The XL 2 said:


> How many tombstones have been used as high spots tonight? Jesus


Taker cosplay night

Tombstones
Double sit ups
Body Bag


----------



## Hephaesteus

Being how this night's going expect a moxley win


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

It's Dean Ambrose vs The Miz 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Shades of Funk piledriving Flair at Wrestle War 89.


----------



## Geeee

SAMCRO said:


> Hate how in this company the Tombstone is just a random mid match move that gets kicked out of.


TBF Taker is a foot taller and 100lbs heavier than MJF and is also a specialist of the move, so his Tombstone SHOULD be more effective


----------



## 3venflow

SAMCRO said:


> Hate how in this company the Tombstone is just a random mid match move that gets kicked out of.


Not just this company. Malenko used it as a two count in the 90s. Okada uses it as a non-finisher. I think only Taker/Kane finish with it?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Hephaesteus said:


> Being how this night's going expect a moxley win


Fight Forever has Moxley as default champion too if thats a spoiler


----------



## Chan Hung

SAMCRO said:


> Hate how in this company the Tombstone is just a random mid match move that gets kicked out of.


Same. Common sense wrestling isn't used much in this company.


----------



## DUD

BREAKING NEWS: AEW referees can count to nine.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> He looks awful. Red, bloated and flabby.


He's pretty consistently fluctuated his entire career, from lean, to chubby, back to lean with some muscle. 

I wouldn't be surprised if he's back on the booze, but I also wouldn't jump to conclusions because he's looking a bit soft, he was expected to be on vacation for two months at this point, I wouldn't be shocked if he checked out a tad regarding diet and hitting up the gym.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594190116104404992


----------



## RainmakerV2

MJF is playing babyface so hard it makes me think the finish is gonna be some weird shit.


----------



## DrEagles

RainmakerV2 said:


> MJF is playing babyface so hard it makes me think the finish is gonna be some weird shit.


Regal turning on Moxley


----------



## RainmakerV2

Jon Moxley looks like shit. Water is wet. The sky is blue. And on and on.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

3venflow said:


> Not just this company. Malenko used it as a two count in the 90s. Okada uses it as a non-finisher. I think only Taker/Kane finish with it?


WWF guys no sold normal piledrivers too. Hawk at 1:41


----------



## Geeee

The Heat Seeker kinda sucks as a move. Convoluted set up and also puts the guy close to the ropes


----------



## Ordar

Worst part of the night: the horrific Jade match 
Best part of the night: Jamie Hayter finally winning the title


----------



## Serpico Jones

”Fuck you, Moxley” chants.

Fucking neckbeards.


----------



## PavelGaborik

DrEagles said:


> Regal turning on Moxley


This is what I'm thinking as well.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Serpico Jones said:


> ”Fuck you, Moxley” chants.
> 
> Fucking neckbeards.



They ain't wrong.


----------



## Ordar

This match has been crap


----------



## Boldgerg

The Regal turn has been painfully obvious for weeks.


----------



## RainmakerV2

MJF can't lose now if a top rope death rider didn't do it.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

That DDT from the top was doomed from the start.


----------



## Asuka842

Man MJF feels like he’s in that “Stone Cold in 1997” stage.

Stop trying to fight the tide I think.


----------



## SAMCRO

Tony just books every match to have 50 false finishes and 15 finisher kick out spots, and thinks that makes every match epic. Maybe if you saved that shit for only the main event it would feel special, but since every fucking match does that well you see what i mean?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Damn those leg kicks from Mox were pretty sexy


----------



## RainmakerV2

Oh Jesus here we go


----------



## Missionary Chief

He better not kiss that ring afterwards.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Regal to turn on Mox?


----------



## Serpico Jones

This sucks.


----------



## 3venflow

This match needs a controversial finish tbf. A talking point. Preferably not the Firm.


----------



## theshape31

Brass knucks!


----------



## SAMCRO

Regal literally won half his matches with brass knuckles wtf is his issue with MJF winning with the ring?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Khan has gone FULL RUSSO LETS GOO


----------



## Boldgerg

So fucking predictable.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

We had to have a referee clusterfuck


----------



## Asuka842

Saw this coming a mile away.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Love it.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Well son of a bitch


----------



## ripcitydisciple

That was fucking _SMOOTH._


----------



## shandcraig

The question is will he go back to full heel next week? He better


----------



## Chan Hung

The main event having more fuckery lol. Booker of the year strkes again!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Really good match. Not as good as their first one, but MJF winning the title is great. Awesome to see finally.


----------



## 3venflow

That was the best way to do it, predictable or not. MJF winning clean would have been out of character and dull.


----------



## DrEagles

PavelGaborik said:


> This is what I'm thinking as well.


Welp we called it


----------



## CovidFan

I called this *exact *finish weeks ago in the Dynamite thread where Regal promo'd with MJF. Toss the ring, win with the brass knuckles.


----------



## shandcraig

And no punky needed


----------



## Missionary Chief

Mox is chewing gum with his eyes wide open during the count.


----------



## RapShepard

BuT MjF iS gOiNg To Be A FaCe


----------



## SAMCRO

Bout damn time, perfect endning.


----------



## Mr316

Not a fan of the ending. Poor execution.


----------



## PavelGaborik

DrEagles said:


> Welp we called it


Great minds thinks alike, as they say.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594190116104404992


You all wish the Wolfpac was All Elite 🤘🏻

Especially Hawk Hogan!


----------



## Araragi

THE DEVIL ON TOP
HAYTERISM ON TOP


----------



## Asuka842

Super obvious finish.

Man AEW botched such a cool concept like the BCC so badly.


----------



## Rhetro

The devil is in the details!


----------



## Boldgerg

DrEagles said:


> Welp we called it


A lot of people have called it for weeks. It was painfully obvious.

An entirely predictable finish.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Missionary Chief said:


> Mox is chewing gum with his eyes wide open during the count.



Yeah I thought he was gonna kick lmao


----------



## DUD

Given how flat the Blackpool Cuck Club has been for them to end like this feels a little bleugh.


----------



## RapShepard

CovidFan said:


> I called this *exact *finish weeks ago in the Dynamite thread where Regal promo'd with Regal. Toss the ring, win with the brass knuckles.


Yes you're one of many who saw the obvious


----------



## Geeee

MJF just won the AEW championship and ended The BCC and The Firm at the same time


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

It finally feels like we have a real AEW champion. Not a former wwe star but someone homegrown.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

RapShepard said:


> BuT MjF iS gOiNg To Be A FaCe


I think like 3 people thought that buddy relax lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

MJF crying, it's got to him.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Really fun PPV, only Nyla/Jade was a dud.

Some questionable booking, some really good booking.

I enjoyed this PPV as a whole quite a lot more than the last one.


----------



## Missionary Chief

That was my favorite match of the night.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Mission accomplished. I’m eagerly awaiting his promo on Wednesday.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

lol, snow angels....no make that snow devils to close the show.


----------



## RapShepard

Well the he's going face people should feel properly stupid. 

Anywho hopefully they have something interesting planned for him


----------



## redban

Crusher Blackwell said:


> It finally feels like we have a real AEW champion. Not a former wwe star but someone homegrown.


Hangman ?


----------



## DUD

On a side note it's 4.55 in the UK and I need to go to bed.

Thanks for keeping me company Gents. It's been a pleasure and a good laugh reading all your comments.


----------



## Mr316

Show closes with MJF doing snow angels just like Punk during his feud with Mox.


----------



## Geeee

Asuka842 said:


> Super obvious finish.
> 
> Man AEW botched such a cool concept like the BCC so badly.


I feel like the build to the BCC was awesome but the end result was not. Ending the BCC allows Danielson to be reset a little too. Maybe to lose another title match to MJF this time LOL

Is this the first AEW PPV without a surprise debut? Didn't even bring back House of Black or Bay Bay


----------



## American_Nightmare

They put the belt on MJF?

Hearing there were Fuck CM Punk chants leads me to believe we got a mega heel on our hands here and MJF now the biggest babyface in the company


----------



## theshape31

Despite a hiccup or two, this was a strong show all around and well worth the price of admission. I’m feeling more positive about things going into Dynamite. Well done.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Pretty sure this one won't be as controversial as All Out


----------



## Chan Hung

redban said:


> Hangman ?


Least one person remembered he was champ.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> Jon Moxley looks like shit. Water is wet. The sky is blue. And on and on.


His physique has been up and down essentially his entire career.

Though I concur he looked softer than usual tonight, he was always supposed to be going on vacation, so I'm not exactly sitting here and claiming he's chugging back a 40 of alcohol nightly again like other posters as well.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol, what an S-tier PPV this was

i was right - watershed stuff

new tides coming with Hayter and MJF champs


----------



## Chelsea

Fuck yes. AND NEWWWW!

Regal turning on that asshole Moxley was satisfying.


----------



## Mr316

I need to listen to that live scrum now.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

DUD said:


> On a side note it's 4.55 in the UK and I need to go to bed.
> 
> Thanks for keeping me company Gents. It's been a pleasure and a good laugh reading all your comments.


Last one was after 5am here, so I guess that's an improvement.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Pretty damn great show. Pro wrestling in general has been above average lately.


----------



## 3venflow

Schiavone nearly going for MJF at the end. 🤣

What I would have done differently there is have Regal and MJF stand over Mox with evil smirks on their faces. Regal heading to the back, where the BCC could be waiting, seemed an odd move.

But predictable is not always bad. The alternative was Max winning clean (flat as fuck), Max winning by using his ring or the Firm interfering instead. Regal was the best option.


----------



## Boldgerg

6, maybe 6.5/10 PPV.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Show was fine. They pulled the right triggers in most spots.


----------



## Missionary Chief

Tony Khan deepthroating a bottle of water coming up next....


----------



## CovidFan

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol, what an S-tier PPV this was
> 
> i was right - watershed stuff
> 
> new tides coming with Hayter and MJF champs


I need a confused reaction emoji for that post and not because I don't know the definition of watershed like that other guy 😲


----------



## RapShepard

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> I think like 3 people thought that buddy relax lol


Eat a dick the MJF is going face shit has been a topic here


----------



## rich110991

So glad The Firm wasn’t involved. Great PPV and ending. Trios match was match of the night for me.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> 6, maybe 6.5/10 PPV.


I'd give it an 8.5, there wasn't anything mindblowing, but everything was good outside of Nyla/Jade and a couple of questionable booking decisions. Really good match quality tonight imo.

There were a couple of outcomes tonight that genuinely surprised me, and that doesn't happen often in regards to professional wrestling in 2022.


----------



## CovidFan

Mr316 said:


> I need to listen to that live scrum now.


Your commentary was poor. You were gone for most of it


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol, what an S-tier PPV this was
> 
> i was right - watershed stuff
> 
> new tides coming with Hayter and MJF champs


S tier lol you don't even believe that


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I unfortunately fell asleep and didn't catch the end. Can you blame me it's fucking late. I hear MJF won. Cool. The PPV was good im just tired asf. 8/10


----------



## Geeee

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol, what an S-tier PPV this was
> 
> i was right - watershed stuff
> 
> new tides coming with Hayter and MJF champs


I'd give it an A. All my faves won their matches and the match quality was high all night. Probably nothing I'd give 5* though and the Jade/Nyla match was clunky


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> S tier lol you don't even believe that


We haven't had an S tier PPV in Pro Wrestling since All Out 2021, and that was the first one in a long while.

I do think this was better than All Out as a whole though.

I'd give it an 8-8.5/10, and I don't give numbers that high often in regards to Pro Wrestling in 2022, that match quality tonight was very good.


----------



## Boldgerg

PavelGaborik said:


> I'd give it an 8.5, there wasn't anything mindblowing, but everything was good outside of Nyla/Jade and a couple of questionable booking decisions. Really good match quality tonight imo.
> 
> There were a couple of outcomes tonight that genuinely surprised me, and that doesn't happen often in regards to professional wrestling in 2022.


Was just too much stuff I didn't really care about to score it any higher for me.

Certainly not a bad PPV and overall a step in the right direction.


----------



## 3venflow

BCC has to disband or rename now (Dragon Fight Club?). Regal = Blackpool. BCC is AEW's #3 merch seller of 2022 and just made the new soccer shirt Claudio was wearing. So it's all quite interesting what happens with them next.


----------



## Missionary Chief

6.5 There was only a couple of really good matches.
The rest could have been on a Wednesday night.
Making a shitty match longer doesn't make it any better.


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> Schiavone nearly going for MJF at the end. [emoji1787]
> 
> What I would have done differently there is have Regal and MJF stand over Mox with evil smirks on their faces. Regal heading to the back, where the BCC could be waiting, seemed an odd move.
> 
> But predictable is not always bad. The alternative was Max winning clean (flat as fuck), Max winning by using his ring or the Firm interfering instead. Regal was the best option.


The only issue is it makes Moxley the new Sting as far as being a stupid Babyface. 

Them wanting to build on MJF makes sense though. The eventual revisiting of MJF vs Hangman Page is going to be fun as fuck though!

Both started as sidekicks to more established stars, and they're now the future of the company.


----------



## Jay Trotter

Will there be any Mindy's Bakery references at the press scrum?


----------



## Chan Hung

Mr316 said:


> I need to listen to that live scrum now.


I want to tune in just to see Khan's coked eyes


----------



## Boldgerg

RapShepard said:


> The only issue is it makes Moxley the new Sting as far as being a stupid Babyface.
> 
> Them wanting to build on MJF makes sense though. The eventual revisiting of MJF vs Hangman Page is going to be fun as fuck though!
> 
> Both started as sidekicks to more established stars, and they're now the future of the company.


If Hangman is "the future of the company", the company is truly fucked.


----------



## Missionary Chief

Jay Trotter said:


> Will there be any Mindy's Bakery references at the press scrum?


The Elite could score some points if they come out talking shit and eating a box of muffins.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> Was just too much stuff I didn't really care about to score it any higher for me.
> 
> Certainly not a bad PPV and overall a step in the right direction.


That's fair, I respect your opinion and don't expect everyone to be on the same page.

Here's to hoping our boy Wardlow finally gets the big push he deserves moving forward here


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> We haven't had an S tier PPV in Pro Wrestling since All Out 2021, and that was the first one in a long while.
> 
> I do think this was better than All Out as a whole though.
> 
> I'd give it an 8-8.5/10, and I don't give numbers that high often in regards to Pro Wrestling in 2022, that match quality tonight was very good.


Y'all give high rankings out too easily. An 8.5 should be something you'd watch again in full. 

Like most wrestling shows I'll say this

I don't feel like I wasted my time watching this. But I don't feel like I'd suggest somebody watch or that is rewatch this. 

I will say I didn't like the main event. But I am interested to see if we revisit Hangman vs MJF. That's such a good story AEW has in the tuck.


----------



## Jay Trotter

RapShepard said:


> The only issue is it makes Moxley the new Sting as far as being a stupid Babyface.
> 
> Them wanting to build on MJF makes sense though. The eventual revisiting of MJF vs Hangman Page is going to be fun as fuck though!
> 
> Both started as sidekicks to more established stars, and they're now the future of the company.


Come on, man. You and I both know that Adam Page will never sniff the main event again unless they want to stick it to Phil Brooks. That didn't work out so well for them in the troll job in Jericho vs Colt losing 150,000 viewers a few weeks ago.


----------



## RapShepard

Boldgerg said:


> If Hangman is "the future of the company", the company is truly fucked.


That's your "I'm stuck in the past" Cornette stan talking.


----------



## Chan Hung

Missionary Chief said:


> The Elite could score some points if they come out talking shit and eating a box of muffins.


Would be interesting. But it's more likely they'll be hiding behind the box of muffins instead.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

30 years, and we still haven't learned to NEVER TRUST WILLIAM REGAL!


----------



## Boldgerg

RapShepard said:


> That's your "I'm stuck in the past" Cornette stan talking.


Thinking Hangman sucks makes you a "Cornette Stan"? Have you literally ever seen me post anything about Cornette? I'm not sure I've ever mentioned him in a single post before this one. Couldn't give a crap about the guy or his opinions, generally.

Hangman is the definition of "meh".


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594193695389073408


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> S tier lol you don't even believe that


course i do - its why i said it

ratings are subject to my own enjoyment

git of muh dick Rap xD


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> Y'all give high rankings out too easily. An 8.5 should be something you'd watch again in full.
> 
> Like most wrestling shows I'll say this
> 
> I don't feel like I wasted my time watching this. But I don't feel like I'd suggest somebody watch or that is rewatch this.
> 
> I will say I didn't like the main event. But I am interested to see if we revisit Hangman vs MJF. That's such a good story AEW has in the tuck.


I will likely re-watch much of this PPV. The difference between AEW and say WWE is, well, PPV length. There's a lot that transpired in 5 hours vs 2 1/2. 

But I will say, the vast majority of matches tonight were of a high level, high pace, with some outcomes that genuinely shocked me that rarely happens as a 28 year old adult who's been watching Pro Wrestling for nearly 25 years. 

There's always going to be a skipper involved with this many watches involved, in this case I would say the only match I truly thought was poor, was Jade/Nyla, which we all seen coming.


----------



## RapShepard

Jay Trotter said:


> Come on, man. You and I both know that Adam Page will never sniff the main event again unless they want to stick it to Phil Brooks. That didn't work out so well for them in the troll job in Jericho vs Colt losing 150,000 viewers a few weeks ago.


I'll say 2 things

1. I agree Page's title reign sucked, but I blame booking. Its hard to have a good reign when you're written to do nothing interesting. 

2. Anybody not sucking off Cornette or Punk can clearly see the AEW core fan base wants to see The Elite doing fun shit. Watching AEW and hating The Elite is just frankly stupid if I'm being honest. They're the reason the company exists.


----------



## theshape31

MJF taking over the scrum, this is good stuff.

“Champ’s fuckin out, baby!”


----------



## Ordar

I really liked the first 2 matches, then the ppv completely died until the womens title match. Thank god Hayter won.
Britt saraya was really really sloppy
Jade’s match was horrific.
main event was a complete mess, and worse than that is was incredibly predictable. Moxley looks like crap though, so no hate from me on the title change.
again, thank god Hayter won. Please book her as she should be booked Tony. And scrap the interim bullshit. Let her squash Rosa in less than 10 secs


----------



## 3venflow

Revolution confirmed for the Chase Center in Cali!

MJF cutting a profanity laced promo at the scrum. This is why I love him... one of the last who respect kayfabe.


----------



## Chelsea

Wardlow losing his title (without being pinned) makes sense. He's the one to dethrone MJF next year.


----------



## DammitChrist

Man, what a freaking ppv.

I figured that tonight's ppv would be great, but I didn't think it'd be THAT awesome.

I think Full Gear 2022 might've been just as excellent as AEW Revolution 2022 (which I thought was the best AEW ppv of the year outside of Forbidden Door 2022).

Honestly, I'd lean more toward Full Gear 2022 over AEW Revolution 2022 since we had 4 incredible bangers that could easily be MOTY candidates, MJF finally winning the AEW World title, and Jamie Hayter winning the AEW Women's World title too.

As of right now, this is how I'd rank each AEW ppv for 2022:

Forbidden Door 2022 > Full Gear 2022 > AEW Revolution 2022 > Double or Nothing 2022 >> All Out 2022

Note: I still thought All Out 2022 was pretty good overall, which says a lot about the other ppvs.

Anyway, Jon Moxley DESERVES a lot of flowers/credit, AND an extended vacation that is overdue at this point.

Jon Moxley delivered yet ANOTHER awesome banger tonight against MJF (which is consistent to how most of his big matches this year have been on freaking point ever since he returned back in January). He's also been consistently great with his promo work. He's remained really over with crowds for the most part this year. He's been extremely reliable as AEW's ace ever since the company dealt with multiple unfortunate mishaps since June, and he was the perfect guy to square off against Hiroshi Tanahashi at Forbidden Door (since they were already having a year-long program beforehand).

Jon Moxley and Will Ospreay are definitely the top 2 wrestling MVPs of 2022 due to their tremendous work in the ring throughout this calendar year. 

I feel like 2022 was Moxley's reward for successfully overcoming alcoholism, and for being extremely responsible about it. I sincerely hope that Moxley rests extremely well during his extended break because he's MORE than earned it too after his awesome work this year 👏 🙏 

Edit:

Anyway, I'll share my MOTN list for Full Gear later once I'm done with NJPW Strong in an hour


----------



## PavelGaborik

MJF...man....legend.


----------



## RapShepard

Boldgerg said:


> Thinking Hangman sucks makes you a "Cornette Stan"? Have you literally ever seen me post anything about Cornette? I'm not sure I've ever mentioned him in a single post before this one. Couldn't give a crap about the guy or his opinions, generally.
> 
> Hangman is the definition of "meh".


The audience of the show clearly likes Hangman though. 

I'd agree his reign was meh as fuck, but that's on the booking not him. Unless it comes out he wanted to have a random feud with Archer and suggested a dry feud with Cole who lost to OC. I can't blame him for that shit reign. 

Though I agree the reign sucked and in a better world Punk takes it from him and has an interesting reign


----------



## PavelGaborik

Tony seems less coked out than usual tonight


----------



## Geeee

theshape31 said:


> MJF taking over the scrum, this is good stuff.
> 
> “Champ’s fuckin out, baby!”


LOL he just came in and ranted a bit then left with Cornette's catchphrase "thank you. fuck you. goodbye"


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> course i do - its why i said it
> 
> ratings are subject to my own enjoyment
> 
> git of muh dick Rap xD


I can't it's too massive and all consuming... I think my sister is on it as well you scoundrel


----------



## 3venflow

TK thinks around the 140k buy range for the PPV, which would be waaaay more than most expected.


----------



## Chan Hung

Acclaimed on the media scrum using a large photo to block Khan's face so he can do a quick line behind it lol


----------



## Saintpat

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Pretty sure this one won't be as controversial as All Out


Boring. The PPV is supposed to just be the preshow for the scrum.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Regal turn was obvious and I called it the moment they had their first promo. It sucks though because Danielson is super close to Regal and I do not want to see him anywhere near MJF because he is losing all the fucking time now.

I want Danielson to be a heel and be done with BCC. I hope they give him something interesting to do because what he is doing now is boring.


----------



## 3venflow

Bowens is a great spokesman. I didn't know Pat Buck also trained Bowens. That's MJF, Bowens, Caster and Statlander he trained.


----------



## 3venflow

The media scrum is very safe and boring, which is probably exactly what Tony wants.


----------



## Joe Gill

main event was a dud...one of mjfs worst performances...and the ending was way too predictable


----------



## Hephaesteus

RapShepard said:


> I'll say 2 things
> 
> 1. I agree Page's title reign sucked, but I blame booking. Its hard to have a good reign when you're written to do nothing interesting.
> 
> 2. Anybody not sucking off Cornette or Punk can clearly see the AEW core fan base wants to see The Elite doing fun shit. Watching AEW and hating The Elite is just frankly stupid if I'm being honest. They're the reason the company exists.


Playing only to your core fan base is a stupid fucking model thats guaranteed to lose you fans over the long run. point is to build a fan base, not maintain the one you already have


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> Cornette Stans melting right now


Goddammit I love you, man.


DRose1994 said:


> Penta looks way better without the shirt imo. You almost expect him to be overweight but dude looks lean as hell.
> 
> Somewhat lukewarm reception for omega and the bucks, imo.


You’re full of shit. “Luke warm”? Fuck out of here, Cornette, you fucking liar.


Mr316 said:


> I’m drunk and I feel good about this show so far. I might turn babyface tonight fellas.


Funny how you enjoy the show when the Elite return. Funny how that works, eh?



kyledriver said:


> Wow fuck cm punk chants lol, fuck the elite!
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


I warned you all. If TK chose Punk over the Elite, half the crowd would leave. This is THEIR audience. If Punk wants a company to bow to him, then maybe he should have fucking actually TRIED to start a Revolution instead of just talking about it like the try hard fuck that he is.


shandcraig said:


> I told you guys the fans would turn on punk just like Cody


Punk was never winning a war against Omega in AEW.


Londonlaw said:


> Fans chanting ‘F CM Punk’ and ‘Colt Cabana’
> 
> The diehards appear to have made their choice.
> 
> The important thing will be what the viewership and live attendances say going forward.


Had Punk been chosen, the crowd would cut in half. The Elite are more than Kenny, Matt, and Nick. They ARE an ideal, a real representation of a belief that wrestling does not have to fucking be like what Vince taught you all, Punk included.


RapShepard said:


> The salt


Goddammit you’re on a roll, brother.


3venflow said:


> Look the energy the Elite bring.
> 
> No coincidence the two hottest periods in AEW history had them at the forefront.
> 
> I hope Kenny has another big singles run in him.


18k less weekly viewers than WWE mythological creature CM Punk.


Mr316 said:


> This PPV is off to an amazing start.


Just admit what I have established in the previous 8 quoted responses: AEW is Elite Country.


----------



## bdon

Hephaesteus said:


> Playing only to your core fan base is a stupid fucking model thats guaranteed to lose you fans over the long run. point is to build a fan base, not maintain the one you already have


Funny you say this:

The Elite by my calculations had AEW on an upward trajectory. Punk took that upward trajectory, pushed it to the 215k but they had in Sept 2021. Omega left tv in November 2021, and Punk proceeded to watch the buyrates dwindle down to the point that Mox and Punk drew a total of 4k buys more than Omega and Mox.

Upward trajectory for the Elite. Downward spiral in buys for the Punk Era.

But maybe I shouldn’t bring facts into the equation, eh @RapShepard?


----------



## Hephaesteus

bdon said:


> Funny you say this:
> 
> The Elite by my calculations had AEW on an upward trajectory. Punk took that upward trajectory, pushed it to the 215k but they had in Sept 2021. Omega left tv in November 2021, and Punk proceeded to watch the buyrates dwindle down to the point that Mox and Punk drew a total of 4k buys more than Omega and Mox.
> 
> Upward trajectory for the Elite. Downward spiral in buys for the Punk Era.
> 
> But maybe I shouldn’t bring facts into the equation, eh @RapShepard?


All your numbers prove is that olivier couldnt even catch punk on a downward trajectory. Is that what you were going for?


----------



## The real Axel

bdon said:


> Funny you say this:
> 
> The Elite by my calculations had AEW on an upward trajectory. Punk took that upward trajectory, pushed it to the 215k but they had in Sept 2021. Omega left tv in November 2021, and Punk proceeded to watch the buyrates dwindle down to the point that Mox and Punk drew a total of 4k buys more than Omega and Mox.
> 
> Upward trajectory for the Elite. Downward spiral in buys for the Punk Era.
> 
> But maybe I shouldn’t bring facts into the equation, eh @RapShepard?


Just say Omega 

The bucks are nothing. Kenny will always be better without them.


----------



## jabronimark

Tremendous show. I just wish AEW focused more on making a perfect card instead of making each match "5 stars". It would help the pacing, I think. Regardless I still loved the show.


----------



## bdon

@Prized Fighter 
@LifeInCattleClass 
@RapShepard 

Imagine leaving at the top of your game, like Jordan against Utah. You become a near goddamn mythological creature with fans in arenas across the country chanting your name, KNOWING you aren’t walking through that curtain, a way to voice their opinion of who they want to see. You left with fans fully in support of your desire to throw a big fuck you at Vince McMahon, HHH, Cena, and the like.

You finally return to a company owned by one of those fans that loyally changed your name at every show he attended. He rolled out the red carpet, prepared to give you everything you desired from Vince.

And one “empty-headed fucking dumb fuck” choice to go scorched Earth, goddamn media scrum later…

And you’re exiting stage right to an entrance by a bunch of “idiots that couldn’t manage a target and have never been anywhere” while the crowd chants “Fuck you, Punk.”

Webster-Miriam is rewriting the definition of “Empty-Headed Dumb Fuck” as we speak.


----------



## The real Axel

Jack Perry looking look an absolute weapon at this media scrum.


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## Stellar

Still don't know how to feel about Regal turning on Moxley. Sure, it's going to be interesting to see a pissed off Mox seek out Regal but I liked the BCC being together. I would have rather liked to see The Firm help MJF for the win. Some questions left up in the air between all of this. MJF winning regardless was the right move and I am a fan of Moxley. Overall a great and exciting PPV.


----------



## CM Buck

Fire does @DammitChrist ratings his way:

The 10 man tag- it was a 10 man tag. You've seen one You've seen em all. 1 star

Ricky vs the machine- Ricky tried but 1 star. Cage can fuck off now.

Eddie vs Jun- 4 star simply for the novelty of it all. Juns still got it.

Jungle Boy vs luchasaurus- it was no Cody vs Wardlow or even bucks vs lucha bros but it was serviceable. I've no desire to see it ever again but 3 stars.

The Elite vs Death Triangle- I'll get the niceties out of the way. That entrance was fantastic as well as the ovation. Now the negatives. I've seen the lucha bros vs the young bucks 13 times since 2019. Adding pac and Kenny doesn't make it any less stale. The best of 7 will bring that total up to 20. That's only a few less than new day vs the usos. 3 stars. They peaked in the cage. @RapShepard this opinion was not jim influenced because i actually dont mind Kenny 

Nyla vs Jade- 1. No comments needed

The 4 way- 3 stars. Would be higher if it wasn't completely predictable. There's no way Jericho is dropping the title on a AEW PPV especially if Tony wants to get people to care about ROH. I also knew Claudio was taking the L cause he beat Jericho on the go home. The journey getting there was atleast solid.

Saraya vs britt- slow....plodding and mundane. 2. 

The obligatory Sting match- 2.5. You seen one Sting retirement Tour match you've seen em all. 

The triple threat- gentleman's 3. Right winner. Nothing offensive yet nothing I'll remember.

Hayter vs Toni- see above 

Tag title match- 3.5 they have failed to match the all out match. Everything since has been a step below. Looking forward to single swerve however.

Main event- 4 stars for the atmosphere and work and giving me heel regal. Finally we have Tony investing in a pillar. No complaints on this one.

3 star out of 5 ppv. You'll remember it for the elite return and MJF win but you won't remember anything else a year from now


----------



## bdon

Hephaesteus said:


> All your numbers prove is that olivier couldnt even catch punk on a downward trajectory. Is that what you were going for?


One is growth, the other is a sinking ship.

Which one you want to be on, skipper?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

PavelGaborik said:


> Are you on drugs?


No. But I am so addickted to Bayley's ass 😍


----------



## bdon

I won’t lie: I thought Regal and MJF not using the ring only to turn around and use the brass knucks was incredibly stupid.


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> The only issue is it makes Moxley the new Sting as far as being a stupid Babyface.
> 
> Them wanting to build on MJF makes sense though. The eventual revisiting of MJF vs Hangman Page is going to be fun as fuck though!
> 
> Both started as sidekicks to more established stars, and they're now the future of the company.


I’ve always said this company becomes a success IF/when they can turn over the main event scene to an MJF/Page feud.


----------



## Hephaesteus

bdon said:


> One is growth, the other is a sinking ship.
> 
> Which one you want to be on, skipper?


When the supposed growth cant even reach the lows of the sinking ship, I'll stay on the ship.


----------



## Wolf Mark

bdon said:


> @Prized Fighter
> @LifeInCattleClass
> @RapShepard
> 
> Imagine leaving at the top of your game, like Jordan against Utah. You become a near goddamn mythological creature with fans in arenas across the country chanting your name, KNOWING you aren’t walking through that curtain, a way to voice their opinion of who they want to see. You left with fans fully in support of your desire to throw a big fuck you at Vince McMahon, HHH, Cena, and the like.
> 
> You finally return to a company owned by one of those fans that loyally changed your name at every show he attended. He rolled out the red carpet, prepared to give you everything you desired from Vince.
> 
> And one “empty-headed fucking dumb fuck” choice to go scorched Earth, goddamn media scrum later…
> 
> And you’re exiting stage right to an entrance by a bunch of “idiots that couldn’t manage a target and have never been anywhere” while the crowd chants “Fuck you, Punk.”
> 
> Webster-Miriam is rewriting the definition of “Empty-Headed Dumb Fuck” as we speak.


True. But Khan knew he would do this. He encouraged it cause he wanted Punk to say real shit. That's why fans should not run wrestling promotions. 

If it was in the 90s, none of them would have been suspended. They would have put Punk and the Elite on TV at the next Dynamite and they would have made money out of lemonade out of it. And the ratings would have had the possibility of actual growth for this company.


----------



## bdon

Hephaesteus said:


> When the supposed growth cant even reach the lows of the sinking ship, I'll stay on the ship.


Well, you do that, because your captain jumped overboard in September.

Smart choice, mate.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

bdon said:


> One is growth, the other is a sinking ship.
> 
> Which one you want to be on, skipper?


Bayley's ass is growth 🥵


----------



## DammitChrist

Alright, I'm done with NJPW Strong.

Here's my whole list for best matches for Full Gear:

*1. Chris Jericho vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Bryan Danielson vs Sammy Guevara for the ROH World title
2. Jon Moxley vs MJF for the AEW World title
3. The Acclaimed vs Swerve Strickland/Keith Lee for the AEW World Tag titles
4. Death Triangle vs The Elite for the AEW World Trios titles*
5. Luchasaurus vs Jungle Boy Steel Cage match
6. Toni Storm vs Jamie Hayter for the AEW Women's World title
7. Saraya vs Britt Baker
8. Jay Lethal/Jeff Jarrett vs Darby Allin/Sting
9. Factory vs CHAOS/Danhausen
10. Jun Akiyama vs Eddie Kingston
11. Wardlow vs Powerhouse Hobbs vs Samoa Joe for the TNT title
12. Brian Cage vs Ricky Starks
13. Jade Cargill vs Nyla Rose for the TBS title

Notes:

The bolded matches were the ones that I thought were absolutely tremendous 👏 👏

I thought the Top 9 were pretty good matches that are *really* worth recommending 

I also enjoyed just about every match on tonight's card. I still thought Jade vs Nyla was really solid despite being the least strongest match compared to everything else on Full Gear tonight


----------



## bdon

Wolf Mark said:


> True. But Khan knew he would do this. He encouraged it cause he wanted Punk to say real shit. That's why fans should not run wrestling promotions.
> 
> If it was in the 90s, none of them would have been suspended. They would have put Punk and the Elite on TV at the next Dynamite and they would have made money out of lemonade out of it. And the ratings would have had the possibility of actual growth for this company.


Empty-headed fucking dumb fuck: n. CM Punk 

“This empty-headed fucking dumb fuck was paid higher than everyone else and made champion twice in a row, despite brittle bones, and chose to buy shit on the owners of the house.”

“We might not have ever been anywhere. Maybe you’re right. But you’re on OUR side of the tracks.”

FUCK YOU, PUNK!! FUCK YOU, PUNK!! FUCK YOU, PUNK!!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Better than the trash ppvs WWE has been doing!

Low points: 

Putting washed up Saraya over when Britt is over and better than her 

Pushing Samoa Fatso for the TNT title 

High points


Jamie Hayter wins the AEW women's championship
MJF wins the AEW championship
The Elite returns


----------



## Wolf Mark

bdon said:


> Empty-headed fucking dumb fuck: n. CM Punk
> 
> “This empty-headed fucking dumb fuck was paid higher than everyone else and made champion twice in a row, despite brittle bones, and chose to buy shit on the owners of the house.”
> 
> “We might not have ever been anywhere. Maybe you’re right. But you’re on OUR side of the tracks.”
> 
> FUCK YOU, PUNK!! FUCK YOU, PUNK!! FUCK YOU, PUNK!!


I'm telling you, if the next Dynamite TK had put The Elite and Punk on the TV, with all the controversy, the ratings would have been insane.


----------



## DammitChrist

Araragi said:


>


Hey, I'm pretty darn happy with the show overall (including MJF FINALLY winning the AEW World title tonight).

Full Gear was worth *all* the money


----------



## Araragi

DammitChrist said:


> Hey, I'm pretty darn happy with the show overall (including MJF FINALLY winning the AEW World title tonight).
> 
> Full Gear was worth *all* the money


Happy for ya


----------



## Blonde

Hephaesteus said:


> When the supposed growth cant even reach the lows of the sinking ship, I'll stay on the ship.


There’s no point when he literally thinks they would have had the same buys for All Out 2021 less 4K or whatever if they didn’t sign Punk.

There was no upward trajectory. The company was on life support. Now MJF is carrying it, but it won’t be long before those geeks circle him, too.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I really enjoyed this PPV, many excellent matches, started out extremely strong. I’d give worst match of the night to Jade vs Nyla. I was overly excited to see Jade dressed as Cheetara, but, otherwise, she spent most of the match pulling down her body suit at the ass and pulling it up by her chest. Saraya vs Britt was meh. Rest of the show was great.


----------



## Jay Trotter

Best of 7 series between The Elite and Death Triangle? While I am sure these will be great bangers and all, it might not make for good business based on the numbers. EVP's must have heard all the online mocking of their ratings killing trios on 8/17 and 8/31. So, they book themselves for a half dozen of these just in case the third time isn't the charm? If Kenny's big return after 9 months away in the big "pomp and circumstance" reunion with The Bucks could lose 100K in the main event slot for a 860K, which was followed up two weeks later vs Ospreay/Aussie Open with the sounds of more channel changing in another main event slot , I am not sure there will be much demand to run this back after only 2 months away. I will be curious to see if the niche vocal minority of crowd smarks will match the energy of a year of crapping on Cody and tonight cursing Punk's name (Real Stars, BTW) by picking up the remote to tune into these trio matches coming up to support The Elite. Colt Cabana! Where were they three weeks ago to watch his match with Jericho when 140K viewers tuned out in the low point of the show? Oh yeah. You showed him.


----------



## Chelsea

Total voters: 69

That sounds kind of sexual 😂


----------



## DammitChrist

There were "thank you (Jon) Moxley" chants after the ppv ended, which is *well-fucking-deserved* after the great 2022 run he's had:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594200690368331776
It looks like the rest of BCC is staying together for a while longer!


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Jade is fucking awful. Zero improvement in ring for the last 2 years.

Saraya/Britt was awesome and exactly what I expected. Some slop and botch but solid all things considered. Right person won.


Toni vs Jamie was looking like the best women's match in AEW history until Rebel and Britt interfered. Either woman winning was fine, preferably Toni holding it for a few more months would've been better and give Jamie the big moment after a nice lengthy story driven feud, but like this? Cmon. Jamie didn't need Bakers help to win, this makes her look weak. Worse off, Britt didn't turn on her after the match. Bad booking after an otherwise great match. Disappointed Toni will not be acknowledged as champ either, the interim stuff suffocated the build for this from the start, cheapens the feel for everything.


MJF wins the world title? Predictable as hell.

Regal betraying Moxley to help MJF win? I called it weeks ago. Also predictable as hell.

Moxley having a 30 minute match and NOT bleeding?  I did NOT see that coming!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> @Prized Fighter
> @LifeInCattleClass
> @RapShepard
> 
> Imagine leaving at the top of your game, like Jordan against Utah. You become a near goddamn mythological creature with fans in arenas across the country chanting your name, KNOWING you aren’t walking through that curtain, a way to voice their opinion of who they want to see. You left with fans fully in support of your desire to throw a big fuck you at Vince McMahon, HHH, Cena, and the like.
> 
> You finally return to a company owned by one of those fans that loyally changed your name at every show he attended. He rolled out the red carpet, prepared to give you everything you desired from Vince.
> 
> And one “empty-headed fucking dumb fuck” choice to go scorched Earth, goddamn media scrum later…
> 
> And you’re exiting stage right to an entrance by a bunch of “idiots that couldn’t manage a target and have never been anywhere” while the crowd chants “Fuck you, Punk.”
> 
> Webster-Miriam is rewriting the definition of “Empty-Headed Dumb Fuck” as we speak.


it is one of the most historic self-owns in history


----------



## RainmakerV2

Man I cannot get Jades ass off my mind.



Why did I need to share that. 





Anyway.


----------



## ElTerrible

You all know that it was supposed to be CM Punk in that Regal spot, right?


----------



## theshape31

ElTerrible said:


> You all know that it was supposed to be CM Punk in that Regal spot, right?


Punk was supposed to be the champ going into this PPV.


----------



## CM Buck

@LifeInCattleClass whose the winner?


----------



## Top bins

Haven't seen the show. As I still don't watch AEW disappointed that Hobbs jobbed again. He's been killed yet again. 

Also I will be hoping that a legit MMA fighter who is unbeaten can beat the 105 pound comedic wrestler for the belt on Wednesday. But nah he's gonna job to the awful punch finisher as that's what logically makes sense 🙄

I'm just annoyed about Hobbs in all honesty. If he's smart he requests a release and hopefully goes to the WWE. As he would be used better there I think.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> @LifeInCattleClass whose the winner?


loll, i dunno - i’ve just woken up after watching this ppv from 3 to 7

i ain’t doing math now xD


----------



## DUD

bdon said:


> FUCK YOU, PUNK!! FUCK YOU, PUNK!! FUCK YOU, PUNK!!


Relax. He wasn't there.


----------



## The real Axel

DUD said:


> Relax. He wasn't there.


The guy's a geek, leave him be.


----------



## Not Lying

Fine show. 6/10.
Jungle Boy should have won with the Piledriver.
Hayter should have won after Baker’s first interference with the stomp ob the floor.
MJF should have just used the Ring or not done the ring spot.

Almost every match had a little too much which took away from what would have been an amazing finish a few minutes earlier. Too manykickoutd and the crowd didn’t give a shit after a while. Reminded me of that 2nd Acclaimed/Lee&Swerve match.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Really cool swerve. Unexpected.


----------



## zkorejo

Really enjoyed it top to bottom. Good PPV. AEW really needed it and I'm glad they delivered. Elite's return was done really damn well. Was slightly surprised they didn't win but best of 7 series should be a cool feud. 

Jungleboy vs Luchasaurus was one of the best cage matches in recent history. It was done really well and Jungleboy looked amazing coming out of it. 

MJF wins the big one. I said before ppv Regal turning wouldn't work long term but I'm here to be proven wrong. Especially if it leads to Bryan going solo. 

Crowd was amazing.


----------



## zkorejo

ElTerrible said:


> You all know that it was supposed to be CM Punk in that Regal spot, right?


Pretty sure it was supposed to be MJF vs Punk here. Next show is Chicago for a reason. Winter is coming is MJF hometown. It was supposed to be a long drawn feud between the two.


----------



## Lorromire

Good PPV overall. Only downers were Jade/Nyla and Knox somehow not seeing Rey use a hammer.


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it is one of the most historic self-owns in history


He had everything he could ever want and blew it up because he couldn't be a professional and it blows my mind. He left wrestling and stayed gone because he wanted an owner he trusted, the freedom to do what he wanted, the platform to be a top star and a chance to stick it to WWE. He blew all of that up because he chose to make a public spectacle of himself instead of going directly to The Elite and addressing the issue internally. Punk put himself above the company and his coworkers and than couldn't see what he did wrong. Good luck to him in his future endeavors, but fuck him in the meantime.

On the topic of Full Gear. The show was great and exactly the show that the company needed. It reminds me of Forbidden Door in the sense that the build needed more work, but the PPV hit on all cylinders. The booking decisions were good and we have new feuds going forward. I love that we have a future with MJF vs Ricky Starks or MJF vs Ethan Page. Those are all talented all-around performers who have never touch WWE. In fact the World Champion, women's champion, tag champs, TBS champ, All-Atlantic champion and FTW champion are all AEW home grown. I would expect Wardlow or Hobbs to get the TNT Title back soon too. That is great progress for the company.


----------



## Irish Jet

Prized Fighter said:


> He had everything he could ever want and blew it up because he couldn't be a professional and it blows my mind. He left wrestling and stayed gone because he wanted an owner he trusted, the freedom to do what he wanted, the platform to be a top star and a chance to stick it to WWE. He blew all of that up because he chose to make a public spectacle of himself instead of going directly to The Elite and addressing the issue internally. Punk put himself above the company and his coworkers and than couldn't see what he did wrong. Good luck to him in his future endeavors, but fuck him in the meantime.
> 
> On the topic of Full Gear. The show was great and exactly the show that the company needed. It reminds me of Forbidden Door in the sense that the build needed more work, but the PPV hit on all cylinders. The booking decisions were good and we have new feuds going forward. I love that we have a future with MJF vs Ricky Starks or MJF vs Ethan Page. Those are all talented all-around performers who have never touch WWE. In fact the World Champion, women's champion, tag champs, TBS champ, All-Atlantic champion and FTW champion are all AEW home grown. I would expect Wardlow or Hobbs to get the TNT Title back soon too. That is great progress for the company.


Cult.


----------



## zkorejo

Fuck CM Punk chants were unexpected, but it added alot to the moment. 

God I missed Elite matches. These 3 are next level and bring out the best in Death Triangle. Best of 7 should be mind-blowing.


----------



## ElTerrible




----------



## ElTerrible

After listening to him break kayfabe and say HHH is on Mount Rushmore of wrestling cause he made The Rock, Steve Austin, Bryan Danielson and Ric Flair, it´s good he stays in character 99% of the time.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

MJF and Hayter winning makes this all worth it. Good shit.


----------



## bdon

Wolf Mark said:


> I'm telling you, if the next Dynamite TK had put The Elite and Punk on the TV, with all the controversy, the ratings would have been insane.


No doubt about it.


Rhhodes said:


> There’s no point when he literally thinks they would have had the same buys for All Out 2021 less 4K or whatever if they didn’t sign Punk.
> 
> There was no upward trajectory. The company was on life support. Now MJF is carrying it, but it won’t be long before those geeks circle him, too.


Get the facts right. Punk and Mox at All Out 2022 did 139k buys. Omega and Mox at Revolution 2021 did 135k.

Punk lost steam despite being handed everything. I’m sorry your boy ain’t the needle mover you believed him to be.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> it is one of the most historic self-owns in history


He is the real “empty-headed fucking dumb fuck” apparently.


DUD said:


> Relax. He wasn't there.


I was quoting the audience.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Saraya going over felt unearned.

But at least AEW's Role Model isnt being screwed in favor of pushing worthless NXT jobbers.


----------



## bdon

The real Axel said:


> The guy's a geek, leave him be.


Deep thinker, folks!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

MJF new AEW champion
Jamie Hayter new AEW women's champion
The Elite returns
House of Black is coming back soon

Dynamite next week should be pretty good!


----------



## rich110991

MJF’s promo on the scum was beast mode.


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Good to see Jamie Hayter winning the title. Now get rid of Baker.
Regal turning was obvious, but still nice to see. MJF as champion was the right choice.


----------



## MaseMan

Enjoyed the show top to bottom. I'm glad a lot of storylines were seemingly wrapped up, and we should have some cool feuds going forward (Trios Best of 7 should be mind blowing). I was surprised we didn't get a return of House of Black, but saving that for either Dynamite or Rampage isn't necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## toon126

Great show throughout. Big fight feel to the night.

The finish of the main event was the most obvious swerve you’ll ever have seen, but was still well done.


----------



## toon126

bdon said:


> I won’t lie: I thought Regal and MJF not using the ring only to turn around and use the brass knucks was incredibly stupid.


It’s been incredibly obvious that was going to be the finish ever since their promo together.

Why they did it is the story they now need to tell, but that swerve was the most expected finish for the match for a while.


----------



## kingfunkel

Most obvious swerve ever. 
Can someone explain why Regal told MJF to take the ring off... Only for him to slide in the brass knucks? 

Surely it would have made sense for Mox to catch MJF with the ring. Take it off him, throw it away so he couldn't use it, then Regal leaves commentary and gives him the knucks?


----------



## La Parka

bdon said:


> I won’t lie: I thought Regal and MJF not using the ring only to turn around and use the brass knucks was incredibly stupid.


They did a similar finish to Jericho and danielson with Garcia.

“Guy prevents heel from cheating, only to help him cheat”

It’s a weird way to swerve people considering you have to suspend logic because why wouldn’t they just let the heel cheat and win in the first place if they were aligned together.


----------



## Piers

Finally the Mox snooze fest is over


----------



## rich110991

Does it matter if the swerve was obvious?

There were like 3 possible outcomes. Regal turn. Firm helps MJF. Or MJF wins clean.


----------



## bdon

toon126 said:


> It’s been incredibly obvious that was going to be the finish ever since their promo together.
> 
> Why they did it is the story they now need to tell, but that swerve was the most expected finish for the match for a while.


No, I don’t mind the knucks. It was stupid to NOT use the ring only to turn around and use the knucks.


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## TripleG

I haven't seen the show yet, but I've read the results. 

My reactions: 


Thank God MJF won the belt. I'll have to see the show to see how it came off, but thank God all the same. 
The Elite's return sounded like a huge hit and making a Best of 7 Series for the Trios titles is a good way to make those titles mean more while also giving us a good reason for repetitive matches. I don't know if these six guys can work the same match that many times and make it fresh, but we'll see. The best "Best Of" series I've ever seen are Benoit/Booker in WCW and Beer Money/MCMG in TNA, the later of which was helped by having different gimmick matches. We shall see. 
 "Fuck CM Punk" chants are...interesting, lol. 
I hate that Joe won the TNT Title. Honestly, if they wanted to switch the title, I would have rather seen it go to Hobbs. But I have no interest in an over the hill Samoa Joe holding a title when Wardlow is far more exciting in 2022. 
Interesting that Hayter beat Storm for the Women's Title. Wonder if this leads to Saraya winning it and then doing Britt Vs. Saraya for the title. 
Nothing else stood out to me. I hope to watch the show either today or tomorrow.


----------



## 3venflow

GOAT tier.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594142367975583745


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Why is Saraya so big compared to Tony Khan? So thats why hes called Tiny Khan 😂


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> GOAT tier.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594142367975583745











Could they just keep using Carry On Wayward Son from now on?


----------



## Outlaw91

Very good show, I rate it as 8,5/10 overall, I only skipped the TBS title match. I wish I could have watched it live, I set the alarm for 02:55 AM but I was way too tired to get up. I'm very excited for next week's Dynamite. The best out of 7 matches between Death Triangle and The Elite is a good way to establish the Trios titles and set the standards for the future matches. I'm also very happy to see The Elite back, without them there is no real AEW, I also hope TK learned his lesson.


----------



## 3venflow

Whoanma said:


> Could they just keep using Carry On Wayward Son from now on?


At the scrum, TK didn't rule out using it again but the vibe was that he'd bought it for this show and Kansas had been really good in allowing them to use it.


----------



## MEMS

Opener was match of the night. Awesome match, awesome story, perfect finish. Why aren't we talking about the performance of Jungle Boy? Incredible.


----------



## CM Dunk05

ElTerrible said:


>


He is just so damn good 🤣🤣

personally loved the show


----------



## toon126

bdon said:


> No, I don’t mind the knucks. It was stupid to NOT use the ring only to turn around and use the knucks.


Ah yeah I get you. It’s often the issue with swerves - the point is always to win the match yet one wrestler often gives up the chance to win it only to win via swerve later. Makes no sense.


----------



## bdon

toon126 said:


> Ah yeah I get you. It’s often the issue with swerves - the point is always to win the match yet one wrestler often gives up the chance to win it only to win via swerve later. Makes no sense.


Like I understood the Rey Fenix finish. That was a beloved babyface wrestler refusing to cheat, but ultimately choosing to do the untinkable to secure victory.

MJF was always going to cheat, so why not cheat when you had the win earlier? It was a dumb decision when MJF RARELY has dumb moments. Putting this one on TK/Mox overdoing things.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

MOTN was definitely the opener. Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus did exceed my expectations. I think Jungle Boy has a mid-card ceiling but he can definitely work a great match. Awesome cage match.

Mox/MJF was really good. Heel work by Mox was fantastic, and MJF did a good job selling throughout. Honestly the work in this match was strong, and while the swerve may have been one of the more obvious ones... it was still well executed. Still pulled off well. It's just MJF being MJF. It was unncessary to even tease using the Dynamite ring, but that's perfectly in line with his character. To be a complete dick, and not give a fuck. That's how you do an obvious swerve.

Trios Title was good. Elite matches when I see them all the time get pretty bad to watch... but once in a while? Second match on the card? They can be fun. Especially when in there with a great worker like PAC who can play to that style well. Don't really feel the "best of 7" idea as I don't think they'll be able to make that many matches work, but I guess we'll see. Good match though to follow the opener.

Hayter/Storm was good, but agreed with everyone else that they did too many false finishes. Storm should've been down after Baker curb stomped her on the belt. Everything before that was fine. Hayter winning the Interim belt is good, but I guess I would've preferred her winning it (well, the actual women's title) off Baker at some point.

Joe/Wardlow/Hobbs was decent. Joe being TNT Champion is cool, and I guess this was done to protect Wardlow so he wouldn't have to take a fall when he loses the title.

Didn't see the Darby/Sting vs. Jarrett/Lethal match. Couldn't be bothered to give a fuck. Tag Title Match was good, but the weakest of the trilogy. Saraya/Baker was a pretty good return for Saraya. Nothing ground breaking but match was decent enough, albeit with a flat finish. Only match I thought was outright bad was Jade/Nyla... which I wasn't surprised by. ROH World Title was fine.

Overall, good PPV. I enjoyed it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

3venflow said:


> At the scrum, TK didn't rule out using it again but the vibe was that he'd bought it for this show and Kansas had been really good in allowing them to use it.


"Media scrum" sounds kind of sexual 😂


----------



## shandcraig

they need to stop these post show press conferences. I think it makes everyone look stupid. Like Tony just sitting there looking like an idiot in silence. It is not adding to the product.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

shandcraig said:


> they need to stop these post show press conferences. I think it makes everyone look stupid. Like Tony just sitting there looking like an idiot in silence. It is not adding to the product.


And he is smaller than Saraya 😂


----------



## thorwold

That's one of my absolute favourite shows I've seen in I don't know how long. Maybe having slightly lower expectations helped, the wild crowd definitely did. I really feel like Saraya and Britt is the only match on the entire card that didn't meet or exceed expectations.

When they had the Eddie match and post-match and then that cage match and then the 6-man all one after the other I thought the rest of the show was fucking doomed, but they somehow basically maintained the high. Tremendous stuff.

Great matches, great show, and so much stuff set up nicely going forward. The swerve bit in the main event with the ring was definitely dumb, but too minor a moment to be of real consequence, Jericho completely mistiming the Judas effect for the finish was kind of dumb too (especially coming after that 6-man where they did much crazier stuff without missing a beat) but also by no means a dealbreaker. That those were the only two real lowlights of the show is very cool.

Random Highlights:
-Eddie's post-match promo.
-The Elite entrance.
-The finish to the 6-man.
-Jade powerbombing Nyla.
-Satnam catching Darby, and the Sting catch even more so where it seriously looked like he was dead.
-Hayter's sell job on Toni's ripcord clothesline
-The escalating noise in the building as Toni hit the exposed buckle, and Jamie hit the move, and then the count (not Excalibur ruining it by talking over it)
-The Swerve and Keith bust-up.
-The first bit of Moxley's entrance up until he emerges into the arena.
-MJF faking the dive and running the ropes.


----------



## Geeee

I think Regal telling MJF to not use the ring and then handing him the knucks is meant to be symbolic, since the knucks were Regal's signature prop. It also opens the possiblity that someone else will win the Dynamite Diamond. It's not necessarily about doing the most realistic thing. They were trying to tell a story about Regal finally accepting MJF and offering his mentorship.

The Diamond would be a fun prop to put on Swerve


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Geeee said:


> I think Regal telling MJF to not use the ring and then handing him the knucks is meant to be symbolic, since the knucks were Regal's signature prop. It also opens the possiblity that someone else will win the Dynamite Diamond. It's not necessarily about doing the most realistic thing. They were trying to tell a story about Regal finally accepting MJF and offering his mentorship.
> 
> The Diamond would be a fun prop to put on Swerve


Watch MJF say he used his bare fist 😂


----------



## Geeee

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Watch MJF say he used his bare fist 😂


The power of the punch


----------



## Mutant God

Geeee said:


> I think Regal telling MJF to not use the ring and then handing him the knucks is meant to be symbolic, since the knucks were Regal's signature prop. It also opens the possiblity that someone else will win the Dynamite Diamond. It's not necessarily about doing the most realistic thing. They were trying to tell a story about Regal finally accepting MJF and offering his mentorship.
> 
> The Diamond would be a fun prop to put on Swerve


"Diamond Boy" Jack Perry lol


----------



## MEMS

CM Dunk05 said:


> He is just so damn good 🤣🤣
> 
> personally loved the show


By far the best thing he's ever done. Amazing promo.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Im glad AEW is getting better, we need this because Triple H is running WWE into the ground.


----------



## Scuba Steve

3venflow said:


> At the scrum, TK didn't rule out using it again but the vibe was that he'd bought it for this show and Kansas had been really good in allowing them to use it.


Kansas tweeted out the entrance themselves. Safe to say they are into it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

kingfunkel said:


> Most obvious swerve ever.
> Can someone explain why Regal told MJF to take the ring off... Only for him to slide in the brass knucks?
> 
> Surely it would have made sense for Mox to catch MJF with the ring. Take it off him, throw it away so he couldn't use it, then Regal leaves commentary and gives him the knucks?


its symbolic

the ring symbolises the old chickenshit mjf - use a ring to win as the easy way out, cause you cannot beat your opponent any other way

the brass knucks are there because its the Regal / Mox way of ‘i hurt you not because i’m scared and think i can’t win, but because i want to hurt you’

its been the difference between using the two since promo 1 - and the whole point

it tells you we’re not getting chickenshit heel Max, we’re getting the devil


----------



## Old School Icons

Darby Allin getting caught by the giant and tossed around like he was a paper clip was hilariously awesome.

Although it was super long, as my first AEW PPV event I've watched I enjoyed it. The cage match opener was one of the best cage matches I've seen in a while and the Trios/ ROH title match were also fun.

Was surprised how dead the crowd were for a lot of Saraya (Paige) return match.

Seen plenty of MJF promos online but seems a pretty decent wrestler as well so given he is still quite young i can defo see him becoming a big star now he is the champ.


----------



## 3venflow

Some Cagematch #stats.

Currently ranking as AEW's seventh (of 15) best PPV with an *8.65* average rating. #1 is All Out 2021 (*9.56*) which I think was AEW's S-tier PPV that others will always be compared to, followed by Forbidden Door 2022 (*9.23*) and Double or Nothing 2019 (*9.13*).

Current match ratings from highest to lowest:

1. The Elite vs. Death Triangle (*9.09*)
2. Chris Jericho vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Sammy Guevara (*8.50*)
3. Jungle Boy vs. Luchasaurus (*8.38*)
4. MJF vs. Jon Moxley (*8.13*)
5. Jamie Hayter vs. Toni Storm (*8.05*)
6. Eddie Kingston vs. Jun Akiyama (Zero Hour) (*8.00*)
7. The Acclaimed vs. Swerve In Our Glory (*7.24*)
8. Samoa Joe vs. Wardlow vs. Powerhouse Hobbs (*6.38*)
9. Darby Allin & Sting vs. Jay Lethal & Jeff Jarrett (*6.37*)
10. Ricky Starks vs. Brian Cage (Zero Hour) (*6.36)*
11. Best Friends vs. The Factory (Zero Hour) (*6.00*)
12. Saraya vs. Britt Baker (*5.10*)
13. Jade Cargill vs. Nyla Rose (*3.73*)


----------



## DRose1994

I think most of the matches had the right winner(s).

Cage match was solid. My feed cut out before the finish. JB getting blood was good, story was there, the big moment on top the cage, and the right guy won.

the elite returning was cool. I don’t dislike these guys and they’re a big part of the show. Cool moment and since it’s been awhile, I didn’t get bothered by the aerial stuff/spots they do.

Hayter/Storm was good. Too many twists and turns and interference and etc though. The false finishes started taking me out of it a bit. Love Hayter, glad she won. Storm is a good hand with a great look but she doesn’t connect with fans and doesn’t have charisma. 


In a vacuum, I don’t care that Jericho retained the title but it does feel like he goes over a lot. Should’ve found a way to have Sammy eat a pin to keep Claudio stronger, but Jericho probably wanted his win back.

I didn’t quite understand the finish of the MJF/Mox match. Regal admonishes him so He tosses away the ring, only for Regal to toss him the brass Knucks ? Either way, I’m glad MJF won and interested to see where they go.

Hated that Hobbs had to eat the loss. Seems like he was just inserted into the Joe/Wardlow to avoid either of those guys eating the pin/loss.

not a perfect PPV, but pretty good. I’d give it 7.9/10.


----------



## ElTerrible

3venflow said:


> Some Cagematch #stats.
> 
> Currently ranking as AEW's seventh (of 15) best PPV with an *8.65* average rating. #1 is All Out 2021 (*9.56*) which I think was AEW's S-tier PPV that others will always be compared to, followed by Forbidden Door 2022 (*9.23*) and Double or Nothing 2019 (*9.13*).
> 
> Current match ratings from highest to lowest:
> 
> 1. The Elite vs. Death Triangle (*9.09*)
> 2. Chris Jericho vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Sammy Guevara (*8.50*)
> 3. Jungle Boy vs. Luchasaurus (*8.38*)
> 4. MJF vs. Jon Moxley (*8.13*)
> 5. Jamie Hayter vs. Toni Storm (*8.05*)
> 6. Eddie Kingston vs. Jun Akiyama (Zero Hour) (*8.00*)
> 7. The Acclaimed vs. Swerve In Our Glory (*7.24*)
> 8. Samoa Joe vs. Wardlow vs. Powerhouse Hobbs (*6.38*)
> 9. Darby Allin & Sting vs. Jay Lethal & Jeff Jarrett (*6.37*)
> 10. Ricky Starks vs. Brian Cage (Zero Hour) (*6.36)*
> 11. Best Friends vs. The Factory (Zero Hour) (*6.00*)
> 12. Saraya vs. Britt Baker (*5.10*)
> 13. Jade Cargill vs. Nyla Rose (*3.73*)


Only two matches I really disagree with. Darby/Sting vs. Lethal/Jarrett had so many visually pleasing spots, big moments and crowd engagement it was easily better than Kingston/Akiyama, which I think is the match severely overranked.Flip those two and I think it is spot on. 

I also don´t think Jade/Nyla was that bad. The crowd was into the big spots. The problem is that Jade ALWAYS wrestles in wardrobe malfunctions that distract her and the fans from the match. Either embrace it and flash your titties and pussy or wrestle a practice match for 10 minutes before the PPV to test the functionality. Fine if this happens once, but every damn match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

@Dr. Middy - how was the show live?


----------



## MariusBale

3venflow said:


> Some Cagematch #stats.
> 
> Currently ranking as AEW's seventh (of 15) best PPV with an *8.65* average rating. #1 is All Out 2021 (*9.56*) which I think was AEW's S-tier PPV that others will always be compared to, followed by Forbidden Door 2022 (*9.23*) and Double or Nothing 2019 (*9.13*).
> 
> Current match ratings from highest to lowest:
> 
> 1. The Elite vs. Death Triangle (*9.09*)
> 2. Chris Jericho vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Sammy Guevara (*8.50*)
> 3. Jungle Boy vs. Luchasaurus (*8.38*)
> 4. MJF vs. Jon Moxley (*8.13*)
> 5. Jamie Hayter vs. Toni Storm (*8.05*)
> 6. Eddie Kingston vs. Jun Akiyama (Zero Hour) (*8.00*)
> 7. The Acclaimed vs. Swerve In Our Glory (*7.24*)
> 8. Samoa Joe vs. Wardlow vs. Powerhouse Hobbs (*6.38*)
> 9. Darby Allin & Sting vs. Jay Lethal & Jeff Jarrett (*6.37*)
> 10. Ricky Starks vs. Brian Cage (Zero Hour) (*6.36)*
> 11. Best Friends vs. The Factory (Zero Hour) (*6.00*)
> 12. Saraya vs. Britt Baker (*5.10*)
> 13. Jade Cargill vs. Nyla Rose (*3.73*)


I cannot understand the rating for Elite vs Death Triangle is this high. They had really a great match, with really great crowd reaction, but for what ? What story beside their second comeback ? What is the purpose for trios title first ? They should say “we’ve made a mistake, we get rid of these belts”. 
Omega should be directly in title picture and not in trios matches.


----------



## Geeee

ElTerrible said:


> Only two matches I really disagree with. Darby/Sting vs. Lethal/Jarrett had so many visually pleasing spots, big moments and crowd engagement it was easily better than Kingston/Akiyama, which I think is the match severely overranked.Flip those two and I think it is spot on.
> 
> I also don´t think Jade/Nyla was that bad. The crowd was into the big spots. The problem is that Jade ALWAYS wrestles in wardrobe malfunctions that distract her and the fans from the match. Either embrace it and flash your titties and pussy or wrestle a practice match for 10 minutes before the PPV to test the functionality. Fine if this happens once, but every damn match.


I definitely think that Jade/Nyla was bad but the gear was a huge problem. Basically killed all of Nyla's offense because Jade had to keep her tits from popping out. It was particularly bad when Jade was hanging on the ropes for Nyla's knee spot. Like if you have the wherewithall to adjust your top, why can't you just get down off the rope?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MariusBale said:


> I cannot understand the rating for Elite vs Death Triangle is this high. They had really a great match, with really great crowd reaction, but for what ? What story beside their second comeback ? What is the purpose for trios title first ? They should say “we’ve made a mistake, we get rid of these belts”.
> Omega should be directly in title picture and not in trios matches.


did you even watch the match with the Pac getting Fenix to the dark side?

what story? It was all story bitch! 😂


----------



## MariusBale

LifeInCattleClass said:


> did you even watch the match with the Pac getting Fenix to the dark side?
> 
> what story? It was all story bitch! 😂


If that elavete Fenix above midcarder I will say that the match for Trios title is better than MJF vs Moxley or Claudio vs Bryan vs Sami vs Jericho, but that high rating for the match is to much. For what ?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MariusBale said:


> If that elavete Fenix above midcarder I will say that the match for Trios title is better than MJF vs Moxley or Claudio vs Bryan vs Sami vs Jericho, but that high rating for the match is to much. For what ?


cause it was good


----------



## MariusBale

LifeInCattleClass said:


> cause it was good


I really like it also 😂 but not the best match on PPV


----------



## Dr. Middy

LifeInCattleClass said:


> @Dr. Middy - how was the show live?


In short, so much fun and every match felt more enjoyable live. 

I'll be writing a really long thread about it later today!


----------



## DammitChrist

Dr. Middy said:


> In short, so much fun and every match felt more enjoyable live.
> 
> I'll be writing a really long thread about it later today!


Please tag me when you do so in case I forget to check your recent/good posts!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dr. Middy said:


> In short, so much fun and every match felt more enjoyable live.
> 
> I'll be writing a really long thread about it later today!


awesome - yeah please - i always love reading the live feedback

photos too if you want


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Finally got round to watching the PPV in full. It was probably my favourite PPV since All Out 21.


----------



## Stadhart

I am really surprised at how much I enjoyed the ppv - I was expecting a mid-tier show but it was up there with one of AEW's best imo


----------



## DammitChrist

3venflow said:


> Some Cagematch #stats.
> 
> Currently ranking as AEW's seventh (of 15) best PPV with an *8.65* average rating. #1 is All Out 2021 (*9.56*) which I think was AEW's S-tier PPV that others will always be compared to, followed by Forbidden Door 2022 (*9.23*) and Double or Nothing 2019 (*9.13*).
> 
> Current match ratings from highest to lowest:
> 
> 1. The Elite vs. Death Triangle (*9.09*)
> 2. Chris Jericho vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Sammy Guevara (*8.50*)
> 3. Jungle Boy vs. Luchasaurus (*8.38*)
> 4. MJF vs. Jon Moxley (*8.13*)
> 5. Jamie Hayter vs. Toni Storm (*8.05*)
> 6. Eddie Kingston vs. Jun Akiyama (Zero Hour) (*8.00*)
> 7. The Acclaimed vs. Swerve In Our Glory (*7.24*)
> 8. Samoa Joe vs. Wardlow vs. Powerhouse Hobbs (*6.38*)
> 9. Darby Allin & Sting vs. Jay Lethal & Jeff Jarrett (*6.37*)
> 10. Ricky Starks vs. Brian Cage (Zero Hour) (*6.36)*
> 11. Best Friends vs. The Factory (Zero Hour) (*6.00*)
> 12. Saraya vs. Britt Baker (*5.10*)
> 13. Jade Cargill vs. Nyla Rose (*3.73*)


Honestly, I think Saraya vs Britt Baker is getting criminally underrated on that site (which seems to be a running theme with anything involving Britt unfortunately).

Heck, I think the tag match with Jay Lethal/Jeff Jarrett vs Darby Allin/Sting is really underrated too. It was such a FUN spectacle too.


----------



## Old School Icons

DammitChrist said:


> Honestly, I think Saraya vs Britt Baker is getting criminally underrated on that site (which seems to be a running theme with anything involving Britt unfortunately).
> 
> Heck, I think the tag match with Jay Lethal/Jeff Jarrett vs Darby Allin/Sting is really underrated too. It was such a FUN spectacle too.


Yea I agree, I honestly didn't expect to enjoy a match involving Sting & Jeff Jarrett in 2022 but I most certainly did.


----------



## Scuba Steve

MariusBale said:


> I really like it also 😂 but not the best match on PPV


Best match is subjective to one's opinion.


----------



## CivilMan61

Happy for MJF.


----------



## Gwi1890

MariusBale said:


> I really like it also 😂 but not the best match on PPV


It most definitely was.


----------



## Prized Fighter

This pic of the Elite entrance is damn good.


----------



## Error_404

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594317522974965760


----------



## yeahbaby!

Solid and fun show. Too long of course so you can get burnt out by ME time but that's the reality these days. Could've put Sting and Jeff Jarrett on the pre-show.

LOVED the trios match - at least the parts that weren't the Bucks same old spot routine. Kenny looked like a million dollars and PAC is was simply a 5 out of 5 in the match. The finish was absolutely perfect, unexpected result and great in that it wasn't a heel turn it was something that just had to be done to survive. Don Callis great on commentary as usual.

Also popped big for Jamie Hayter - crowd loves her and I hope she gets a good run and not just drops it to Britt straight away.

The ROH four way was good but a lot was trying to be told with BCC members going against each other then also Sammy standing up to Jericho and almost winning. The problem is you've got these three physical guys with big impactful moves looking great, then Jericho somewhat slower winning with an ordinary running back elbow. It's a bit anticlimactic.

Mox and MJF was pretty good and the finish, while obvious, was done well in the end. Have no issue with going with what people expected. Excited to see what MJF can do from here, they need to build the whole show around the guy now.


----------



## midgetlover69

Haha I just checked out the ending. This is so damn bad. Come on guys lets be honest here

Regal comes out to stop mjf from using his ring... and only a minute after gives him the knuckles to do the exact same thing anyways lmaooo

Like this is as dumb as anything by vince russo without the fun of at least being unpredictable


----------



## IronMan8

midgetlover69 said:


> Haha I just checked out the ending. This is so damn bad. Come on guys lets be honest here
> 
> Regal comes out to stop mjf from using his ring... and only a minute after gives him the knuckles to do the exact same thing anyways lmaooo
> 
> Like this is as dumb as anything by vince russo without the fun of at least being unpredictable


Well, it's perfectly fine to yearn for your own personal preferences that aren't exactly shared by the majority, midgetlover69


----------



## MariusBale

Scuba Steve said:


> Best match is subjective to one's opinion.


I agree with this, the best match is the one YOU enjoy the most. That is the reason we have so many matches on card (I bought All Out for Jungle Boy/Christian mainly). I was referring to the site that gave that match the highest rating. What made that match to have the highest rating on the show ?
Honestly, I think they got the maximum for the trios title, I don’t know how could they book it better, in ring wrestling was amazing, but in terms of wrestling match as a whole MJF vs Moxley is better. The fact that Fenix pinned Omega doesn’t change much, either for the Elite or Death Triangle, but MJF winning just shifted the whole company in a new direction.
I know that a lot of you, maybe everyone here predicted that Regal will help MJF win, but I don’t think that when main event happened you turned off tv or computer and said “I know what will happen, Regal will do this, I will go to sleep now.”


----------



## Mr316

IronMan8 said:


> Well, it's perfectly fine to yearn for your own personal preferences that aren't exactly shared by the majority, midgetlover69


He’s not wrong though. They had almost 3 months to plan the ending of the match and this is what they do? Poor execution.


----------



## omaroo

Really really good ppv which I expected it to be and best since AO 21 for me.

Enjoyed the cage match. Hell of a match and jungleboy looked like a million bucks.

Elite coming out to wayward sons was awesome as one of my favourite songs still. Trios title match was great and all the guys played their part.

The ROH world title match was very good also. Good mesh of styles in this match.

Could care less about the TBS title match and also Saraya/britt with the latter for me anyway coming across as really sloppy and awkward.

Expected better from the TNT title match. Fell a bit short me and a surprising ending.

Womens title match surprised me, was a very good match and so happy Hayter won. She is really over and could be the main act for the division as a pure babyface.

Tag title match was decent not as good as the one from the grand slam show. Looking forward to the Lee/Swerve feud now.

Main event was good and right man won albeit a predictable finish. MJF for me needs to have the longest reign in AEW and not lose the belt till somewhere in 2024 likely to someone like Wardlow or Miro (if he is still bloody on tv)

MJF as champ, hayter as champ, elite back albeit kenny not being in the main event where he deserves to be, HOB back. Hopefully with fresh feuds and storylines we see a more positive and more solid product heading into 2023.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Another awesome PPV, as usual. So many great matches. But I want to focus on the Elite. I think yesterday showed, as I have always said, that they are the heart and soul of AEW. They were really missed by the AEW fan base. Their new intro was incredible and it just felt good to see them again.


----------



## FabioLight

IMO best PPV of the year for AEW. The card delivered from start to finish. My expectations were low due to the dynamites being kinda boring lately but overall very fun too watch PPV.


Opening cage match was lit and Jungle boy finally starts to look good.
Trios match was great and I knew it would delivery. The crowd turning on Punk and chanting fuck you Punk was unexpected but then I remember this was New Jersey. Great storytelling. Omega and Bucks were definitely missed, especially Omega.
Jade vs Nyla ruined the overall card rating IMO, sloppy and slow but well they tried.
TNT match was fun but short and really unexpected outcome which is great.
ROH fatal 4 way was entertaining but I feel like Jericho should drop the title soon. Sammy looked great.
Saraya vs Britt definitely looked better on paper but Saraya has been away for 5 years and Britt isn't exactly the best in ring worker to carry a match.
Sting/Darby vs Lethal/Jarrett shouldn't have been on the card. Darby has been screwed by booking by having shitty feud after shitty feud with poor build ups or only close to PPVs and this was just another one. This could have happened on Dynamite.
Acclaimed vs Swerve in our glory I felt tired by this point but the match wasn't has good as the previous one. FTR really need to be put on the tag title hunt. Swerve should be the next top heel of the company the guy has it and he does look like Randall from Monsters Inc lmao.
Hayter finally won the big one but honestly felt lackluster with so much interference and being Interim. Toni looked great and this was definitely one of the best women's matches of late.
The main event was the most predictable result but did not expect Regal's turn. I hope this means that the BCC ends because Bryan was way better as a solo guy and recruiting Yuta killed this group.


----------



## midgetlover69

IronMan8 said:


> Well, it's perfectly fine to yearn for your own personal preferences that aren't exactly shared by the majority, midgetlover69


Thats so embarrassing that 4 people at minimum between kahn, moxley, mjf and regal sat there and said “yea this makes a whole lot of sense!” Thats really the best they could come up with 😂😂😂😂😂

This is just sad


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I enjoyed this ppv. The B level matches were better than the Main event or A level. I think the TNT championship or Jungle Boy match were my favorite.

The Women's championship match was fire! But, the other 2 were the worst on the card and I was disappointed. 

If MJF comes out and the whole face turn wasn't legit, he was working with the firm, I'm taking time off from AEW. If he's just aligned with Regal I'm curious where it goes.

8/10 and some 9/10 moments.


----------



## stevem20

Happy MJF won the title. But Regal shouldn't have turned.

Downside was The Elite being there. Those three should ever be seen on TV again. They're just garbage.


----------



## Irish Jet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594505800067985408
Hero. Calling out the politicians.


----------



## DRose1994

How was FTR not booked on the show ? That’s pretty egregious. To me, with the way they’re presented week to week, the lack of exposure, the lack of matches — it reeks of some BS behind the scenes.


----------



## FabioLight

DRose1994 said:


> How was FTR not booked on the show ? That’s pretty egregious. To me, with the way they’re presented week to week, the lack of exposure, the lack of matches — it reeks of some BS behind the scenes.


Young Bucks dodged FTR so hard that they even created a whole new division so they can't do the job for FTR lmao. FTR's booking seems pretty intentional about cooling them off. The Acclaimed got over intentionally but they should have gone for FTR first has title owners of all tag divisions and then have The Acclaimed win the titles from FTR.


----------



## Geeee

midgetlover69 said:


> Haha I just checked out the ending. This is so damn bad. Come on guys lets be honest here
> 
> Regal comes out to stop mjf from using his ring... and only a minute after gives him the knuckles to do the exact same thing anyways lmaooo
> 
> Like this is as dumb as anything by vince russo without the fun of at least being unpredictable


It was a symbolic passing of the torch. Regal was like you don't use your thing anymore, you use my thing, now!


----------



## Jman55

FabioLight said:


> Young Bucks dodged FTR so hard that they even created a whole new division so they can't do the job for FTR lmao. FTR's booking seems pretty intentional about cooling them off. The Acclaimed got over intentionally but they should have gone for FTR first has title owners of all tag divisions and then have The Acclaimed win the titles from FTR.


I assumed they are saving Acclaimed vs FTR for a much bigger match in the future after blowing off the swerve in our glory story and keeping FTR busy with a fued with the Gunns but because that fued isn't slated for the ppv they haven't given FTR enough focus so they'recooling off (should have been a top of the pre show match, can even have Gunns win via Morrisey if you want a rematch at final battle for the ROH titles where FTR win convincingly and then move on to the Acclaimed)

Also this obsession with the idea the Bucks wint job to FTR is weird when they have already done that before. Granted it should have been a grander scale all titles on the line as that was the match everyone wanted, but this idea just feels like haters looking for issues that don't actually exist to justify their opinion when you're already allowed to hate the bucks as much as you want without making up justifications.


----------



## 3venflow

Jman55 said:


> Also this obsession with the idea the Bucks wint job to FTR is weird when they have already done that before. Granted it should have been a grander scale all titles on the line as that was the match everyone wanted, but this idea just feels like haters looking for issues that don't actually exist to justify their opinion when you're already allowed to hate the bucks as much as you want without making up justifications.


Gedo also wanted the Bucks to win the IWGP Tag belts, but the Bucks convinced him to give them to FTR for their triple crown story - and winning those belts has been one of FTR's career dreams.









The Young Bucks Were Originally Slated To Capture The IWGP Tag Titles Before Plans Changed | Wrestle Purists | All Things Pro Wrestling


A new report from Dave Meltzer in the Wrestling Observer Newsletter has now revealed, however, that the original plan for the IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team




wrestlepurists.com





The Bucks have become a convenient boogeyman for a certain sect. They were in the doghouse for months from All Out until nearly Full Gear when FTR sprung back into the AEW Tag Title scene... oh. Reminds me of the 'AEW fell after Cody left' narrative when Cody was AWOL for most of AEW's hot period in 2021. Literally at about two shows during their 'one million-plus' streak that people reference.


----------



## Prosper

Full Gear 2022 was an awesome show. An accomplishment on PPV that AEW needed given the flat-ness that the show has had in the last couple months.

The cage match was incredible. Jungle Boy leaping off the cage and forcing his former best friend to tap was a dope moment. Great shots in this match as well especially the one where Jack's face was rubbed up against the cage with the visual of his blood streaming down his face.

The Elite's return was EPIC. I mean holy shit, the "Waywards Sons" song fits so perfectly. As expected they put on a banger with Death Triangle. 4.5/5 easily. Omega is in phenomenal shape. It was probably better for him that he had the extra 2 months off given all the past injuries. The Best of 7 Series will be incredible if they can make each match feel different. Can't wait. 

Jade vs Nyla was the low of the night. What a slog this was. Jade's ass looked great though LOL. Probably the most revealing ring gear I've ever seen on a wrestling show. 

The Fatal 4 Way I wasn't too crazy about going in, but all 4 guys delivered huge. The 3 men in the TNT Title match also delivered albeit it was a bit of a shorter match. Not too big on Joe being a double champion, but Wardlow wasn't pinned, so no real harm done. I wonder if they continue to feud or if Wardlow is elevated into the main event instead. Will be interesting to see his trajectory moving forward. 

Didn't like the Britt/Saraya match much. Britt is not good enough to carry someone who's been out the ring for 5 years, but it was good to see Saraya in a physical light again.

Toni Storm vs Jamie Hayter was amazing. One of the best women's matches AEW has ever put on. The false finishes were exciting and the right woman won. I wish they would get rid of this interim thing though. Hayter 100% deserves this. Another homegrown star who got over organically. I'm glad they pulled the trigger.

The tag title match was good, didn't reach the height of their first match though. This one was more to play at the dissension between Lee and Swerve, which was done well. Swerve is getting mega heat right now. Star in the making. 

Very good main event. Much better than their first match at All Out 2020. Mox beat the shit out of MJF and looked like the badass that we all know he is in kayfabe. Mox doesn't get enough credit for his in-ring work and his ability to play to the crowd. Regal turning on Moxley at the end was predictable but good. I was REALLY hoping that they weren't actually moving towards making MJF babyface. Given MJF's post scrum interview and Regal going heel, its safe to say that he's 100% heel and I'm expecting some nuclear heat for him and Regal come Dynamite this Wednesday, which has a lot of hype going into it.

Full Gear was a HARD reset after the Punk debacle and it was clear to see, The intrigue going into Dynamite is at a huge high. MJF and Jamie Hayter are both World champions, The Elite is back, and the House of Black's return is ensuing. Excited for the rest of the year. I'm thinking next we get MJF vs Starks at Winter is Coming, then Bryan feuds with MJF to avenge Moxley and get back at Regal. 

*Overall: 8.5/10*


----------



## RuthlessAttitude

midgetlover69 said:


> Haha I just checked out the ending. This is so damn bad. Come on guys lets be honest here
> 
> Regal comes out to stop mjf from using his ring... and only a minute after gives him the knuckles to do the exact same thing anyways lmaooo
> 
> Like this is as dumb as anything by vince russo without the fun of at least being unpredictable


It's very reminiscent of the style of heel turns that NWA and WCW booked. Particularly the brass knucks. 

If they try to act like MJF and Regal were in cahoots. Then yeah, it's a bit stupid. If they sell it as an on the spot decision by Regal to kick Moxley out of BCC. Then it works OK. 

Personally I'd have had MJF win clean and then run the turn on Dynamite.


----------



## TripleG

Finally watched the show and here are my thoughts:


The Zero Hour stuff was mostly fun. The 10 man tag with antics from OC and Danhausen was good for a laugh and raised it above the usual mutli-man carwreck filler. Starks vs. Cage was a fun tournament match though jeez, Cage is looking like the worst big guy ever. He can't beat anybody! Eddie vs. Akiyama was a nice hard hitting match too. A fun hour of material before getting to the big show.
The Luchasaurus/Jungle Boy cage match was really good. Nice and violent David vs. Goliath match with a cool finish. Couldn't ask for much more out of these two. It kind of reminded me a little bit of AJ Vs. Abyss from Lockdown 2005, and I mean that as a compliment.
The return of The Elite was an awesome moment for the show that excited the crowd. The song choice and "Fuck CM Punk" chants added to the excitement of the situation. The match itself was exactly what you'd expect: Non-stop action from start to finish. It was an exciting display with a surprising finish as I would have never expected Death Triangle to get the win here, however, we've got six more matches to go before this new series is over. I'm not sure if they can have six more matches that are different from this one, but we'll see.
Jade Cargill's Cheetara outfit looked AWESOME. My jaw was on the floor when I saw her. It looked great, hit me in the nostalgia feels, and she looked hot as hell in it too. She looks like a star. The match unfortunately was a bit of a slop fest. I guess it wasn't as bad as I expected, but it still wasn't great. Nyla is just awful. I'm sorry, but to me she's just another Nia Jax. There were a couple of moments that kept this from being a total disaster and Jade thankfully retained, but she needs better opponents.
ROH Title 4 Way: Right off the bat, I just plain don't care about the ROH Titles and AEW has too many belts floating around. Also, its weird that Sammy was in this when so much story was put into Garcia being involved. Finally, I have never been a fan of multi-person matches for singles titles. With all that going against it, the men involved, as expected, worked extra hard to make the match work, delivering an action packed and exciting match. It was only a matter of time before Sammy and Jericho clashed and Danielson and Claudio constantly teaming up was fun too, and that all added a little more excitement to the match. Overall, Jericho performed really well and Claudio looked like a stud too. Exciting match that made up for the lackluster elements surrounding its set up.
Britt Vs. Saraya: The match was fine, but its clear that Saraya had some ring rust. It wasn't a fiasco, but she wasn't quite as sharp as she was in the past. Hopefully, more time in the ring will smooth out those rough edges a little bit. It also sounded like the crowd was more on Britt's side than Saraya's. Britt losing was not a surprise, but it still kind of left a sour taste in my mouth.
TNT Title 3 Way: I hate that Joe went over. He's the least interesting of the three participants right now and is over the hill. The only justification for it, to me, is at least consolidating the 900 belts AEW has. My griping aside, the match was a fun 3 way hoss match. Wardlow is a dynamo and Hobbs is someone I see potential in if given the right role.
Jericho Promo to set up Jericho vs. Iishi...that's fine...I guess. OC vs. Hager for the AA Title that nobody cares about...eh. Honestly the best part of this segment was that Hager likes his hat!
Legends No DQ Tag Match: It was surreal hearing Jarrett's TNA theme on an AEW PPV in 2022. Actually, I could have sworn I heard a "TNA!" chant right after the bell. Anyways, this match was pure theatrics and a lot of fun because of it. Jarrett is a great old school heel, Sting is the best superhero wrestler ever, and you had Darby and Lethal to carry most of the athletic load. Darby's Coffin Drop off the Ladder and into the arms of Satnam Singh looked incredible, as was Sting's big dive...the crazy loon. My biggest issue with it is why the match started as a wild all over the place brawl and then settled into normal tag rules? Seems a little backwards and unnecessary. I normally critical of not following tag rules, but this match is the time it should have been that way the whole time! Still, the match was good fun. The Coffin Drop/Scorpion Deathdrop Combo onto Singh was just awesome.
AEW Interim Women's Title: I did not care about this match at all going in. The ladies worked hard, but it had the same problem that a lot of women's matches in AEW have: If Britt's not in it, the fans don't care as much, and they haven't done much to really address that issue. The fans only started reacting when interference poured in (from Britt) and Toni kicked out of a billion moves. Anyways, The title change legit shocked me and hopefully they have an interesting plan to help make the title situation more exciting, though if I had to guess, this was done so Saraya can beat Hayter, and then face Britt for the title.
AEW Tag Title Match: The issue here is that the first match was one of AEW's best matches of the year and the second match had the Acclaimed title change. Its highly unlikely that the third match could match the hype around those earlier two bouts, and I don't think it did. It was a fun match, but nowhere near what they did previously. Still, I'm glad the Acclaimed retained, and doing the Swerve/Lee split after months of build was a good payoff. And man, that pop for Billy Gunn was huge!
AEW World Title: MJF GOT THE BELT! Boom! That was all that needed to happen for this to work for me. The Regal turn is something I predicted so here's hoping it works for MJF going forward. This is the kid's time to shine and his victory alone was worth the price of the PPV, and the match itself was very good too. 
Overall, Full Gear 2022 was a pretty good show that could have been amazing if the overall card wasn't so bloated. I wish they'd pace out the show better instead of trying to have every match be the best match ever because it gets a little exhausting after a while. Fortunately, the MJF's victory, the Cage Match, the Trios Match, the Sting match, the ROH Title 4 way, and The Acclaimed were enough to make the show worth it. 

The build up to this show was arguably AEW's worst to date. They crammed so much story at such rapid fire pace into this that some matches that should have felt like bigger deals (Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus and Britt/Saraya) that at times, I forgot they were happening. The Punk debacle from the last show didn't help as that clearly threw things out of whack. They need to slow down and not constantly spam big matches on TV, heel and face turns, title matches, and other things on TV. If I was backstage, I would take Full Gear as a good closure point, and then do a total creative overhaul. Not start from scratch obviously, but have implement a plan where they map out their shows better.


----------



## TheDonald

I have a lot of respect for Saraya. She tried her best but i hope she wont be a regular.
I think she should go the Sunny route before its too late and spread love through the World because thats what she can do best.


----------

